#ubuntu-app-devel 2012-01-23
<dpm> good morning all
<dpm> good night all!
#ubuntu-app-devel 2012-01-24
<dpm> good morning all
<dpm> hey all, would someone be able to answer this question? http://askubuntu.com/questions/95956/creating-a-unity-lens-the-name-activation-does-not-exist-in-the-context-of-u
<fredo> I am currently trying to debug PyGI bindings, but gdb always prints "No locals." for python internals although python-dbgsym is installed.
<fredo> How do I properly debug python using gdb? Any other package missing?
<JanC> fredo: I guess that only helps to debug Python and its standard library
<JanC> I wonder if there exists a gdb plugin or such that understands PyGI / GObject Introspection
<fredo> JanC: I also installed all sorts of dbgsym packages, and I do get locals for glib functions and so on.
<JanC> you will probably also need the debug symbols of the libraries you use
<fredo> But I don’t get locals for PyErr_Print() etc.
<fredo> That’s why I thought that it were specifically python symbols missing.
<JanC> fredo: you might want to ask this question in the #introspection channel on GIMPnet
<fredo> JanC: Okay, will do. Thanks.
<JanC> irc.gimp.org or such
<JanC> fredo: there is also python-dbg which you can install
<fredo> JanC: I settled for the dbgsym-variant, although I have to confess I don’t really understand the differences.
<fredo> But I had no luck with python-dbg either.
<JanC> fredo: are you using the special Python support in gdb?
<JanC> I seem to remember there is something like that
<fredo> JanC: Actually, I don’t know.
<fredo> I read something like that, too, but I don’t know how to use it or not.
<JanC> I'be never used it myself either
<JanC> I've*
#ubuntu-app-devel 2012-01-25
<dpm> morning all
<jo-erlend> I'm applying for Ubuntu Membership. I have a wiki page if someone would like to add their testimonial: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JoErlendSchinstad.
<cortexuvula> Hi I am new to Ubuntu dev and is using quickly to write a small app. I want to add a splash screen (dialog with a quit and continue button) to my quickly app. Could someone direct me to a tutorial or how to
<jml> cortexuvula, hmm
<jml> cortexuvula, good question.
<jml> cortexuvula, splash screens don't normally have a quit button though. Are you thinking of something like a "Tip of the Day" thing?
<cortexuvula> medical app that I am writing so on the splash I want to indicate a warning "This app is not ....." so if you disagree the app should quit and agree then continues to main window
<cortexuvula> yeah something like a modified "tip of the day"
<jml> cortexuvula, ah ok.
<jml> cortexuvula, I think you want to make a dialog with two buttons, where one button's action is to quit and the other's is to go on to the rest of the app
<jml> cortexuvula, do you know how to make a Gtk dialog?
<jml> rebooting. brb.
<cortexuvula> jml exactly what I want
<cortexuvula> i have add a dialog with quickly add dialog warning
<dpm> cortexuvula, you might also find this tutorial interesting. It's not exactly what you're trying to do, but it touches a range of subjects that should be useful (Gtk dialogs, glade, etc) -> http://developer.ubuntu.com/resources/tutorials/all/diy-media-player-with-pygtk/
<cortexuvula> dpm I will have a look at the tutorial
<dpm> cortexuvula, cool, let us know how it works for you
<cortexuvula> jml Give me a day to check the tutorial if I do not find an answer I will check back here
<jml> cortexuvula, sure. I'll be around here during UK work hours (and others will be around too)
<cortexuvula> Thanks for the help thus far :-)
<jml> np
<jackyalcine> How do I make my own documentation for my application?
<jackyalcine> Like I want it to show up in the Help Viewer on Ubuntu.
<jml> jackyalcine, I don't know :(
<jml> jackyalcine, that's a good question though.
<jo-erlend> jackyalcine, very good question. More like a manual than an API doc then?
<jackyalcine> Yes.
<jackyalcine> This way, I could have hyperlinks in applications link to it.
<jo-erlend> I think maybe you can use the DocBook format for that, but I'm not sure.
<jackyalcine> Although a good application shouldn't require documentation, the application I'm building (speech recognition training utility) isn't mediocre :P
<jackyalcine> Do you know where I'd have to put it?
<dpm> jackyalcine, if you are thinking of user documentation, you can run the 'quickly create ubuntu-application nameofyourapp' and there you should have an example of documentation pages
<dpm> they are the files with the .page extension
<dpm> they are in a format called Mallard, quite similar to docbook
<jackyalcine> Nifty! I'll try it out.
<dpm> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/816594/
<dpm> oops, too late, nevermind
<pratheek_> hello, how do i get started on devloping apps for Ubuntu ! :D
<dpm> pratheek_, I love questions with easy answers :-) There you go: http://developer.ubuntu.com/get-started/
<pratheek_> @dpm: OK, thanks for the link ! also, if I had to make my application suitable to work in any other Linux distro (other than ubuntu, like Fedora where .rpm is used) How would I be able to do that ?
<dpm> pratheek_, quickly, the tool that page talks about, simply puts together a set of other tools that should work in any distribution
<dpm> then you'd only have to worry about the packaging, which is indeed different for every distribution
<dpm> quickly only helps you creating .deb files for Ubuntu, which work also in Debian and any derivatives
<dpm> so for rpm and any other format, you'd have to create the packages yourself
<pratheek_> @dpm: oh ok ! :-D, Is there a tool that packages in different  formats as per my wish ?
<dpm> pratheek_, not that I know of, but I must admit I haven't done research on the subject
<pratheek_> ok ! anyother chatrrom where i could get help on that ?
<pratheek_> *dpm
<dpm> Guest1073, here's your example of where to find documentation if you use quickly to create your app with Python, GTK and Mallard: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/816594/
<dpm> pratheek_, not that I know of, sorry
<pratheek_> @dpm : ok ! Thanks for all the help ! :D
<pratheek_> Bye !
<psusi> I'm looking for an IO interface to use in a gtkmm app that I can tie to a pipe fd and have a callback whenever data arrives on the pipe, is there such a thing?
#ubuntu-app-devel 2012-01-28
<jono> hey folks
<jono> any quickly fans around?
<jono> hey folks
<jono> can anyone explain how I use the helpers in the current version of Quickly? specifically get_media_file()
<shududy> hello ubuntuers
<shududy> I just got started quickly programming
<shududy> but i stucked in somewhere
<shududy> when i type $quickly design, just nothing happens
<shududy> i use ubuntu 12.04
<shududy> ok it looks like the problem is a missing package called glade
<mrkennie> Hi!
<mrkennie> got here in the end
<mrkennie> I'm looking for a clean way to list active user sessions. I'm looking at dbus right now but  I can't seem to find anything that does what I need.
<mrkennie> there used to be something in gnome2 but that's gone now and I'm dealing with unity sessions now anyway
#ubuntu-app-devel 2012-01-29
<NeoNetNinja> anyone here?
<NeoNetNinja> hello?
<NeoNetNinja> I need to build a website in Ubuntu using HTML 5. What programs should I be using to do that?
<NeoNetNinja> ty
<NeoNetNinja> and/or any good references, tutorials, or any other advice?
<NeoNetNinja> I really appreciate the help
<NeoNetNinja> I'd like to build it from scratch even if that means it takes more time
<NeoNetNinja> its OK, I'll be here all night so if anyone reads ^ then please help me out. Many thanks and giga-props to all :)
<NeoNetNinja> just ping/pm me
<chelz> NeoNetNinja: maybe vim/emacs/gedit/kate and standard html5 docs
<chelz> firebug and the chromium developer inspector
<NeoNetNinja> ok, great thanks
<NeoNetNinja> what about security testing of it?
<NeoNetNinja> w3af?
<chelz> NeoNetNinja: that might be more of a #html question
<NeoNetNinja> ok, sorry
<NeoNetNinja> thanks again
<NeoNetNinja> :)
<chelz> np gl
#ubuntu-app-devel 2013-01-21
<stqn> Hi
<GuidoPallemans> where can I find all the GIcon icons?
<JanC> GuidoPallemans: you can use every icon you want, so "all" would be a very long list?  ☺
<GuidoPallemans> I need to pick a few on sight
<GuidoPallemans> JanC: I need to pick a few on sight
<aquarius> getting a weird QML bug. http://paste.ubuntu.com/1556688/ shows a row of red squares; if I resize the window, the squares disappear! Baffled; this seems like a bug. Any ideas?
<stqn> bye (no idea)
<GuidoPallemans> aquarius: try in #qt-qml
<aquarius> GuidoPallemans, yeah, I'm trying there too :)
<aquarius> GuidoPallemans, incidentally, all your icon themes are in /usr/share/icons, so you can look in, for example, /usr/share/icons/Humanity to see a bunch of icons.
<GuidoPallemans> oh, thanks
<hdhzero> how can one develop an interface similar to ubuntu software center using gtk or qt?
<hdhzero> is using glade?
<airglide> hello everyone, i need some help, I've made an application and I want to link the files with a specific extension to the program and give it an icon, I've tried creating a mime type and then copying a .svg in to /usr/share/icons/gnome/scalable, but it doesn't work
<airglide> if I go to the file and properties there's written: text/x-mup as type
<qwertzui11> why svg, not png in different sizes?
<airglide> it was described like that in a tutorial and i thought it might be easier to begin
<airglide> but adding .png would be better
<qwertzui11> okay
<airglide> I just found this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingMimeTypes
<airglide> is there a tutorial for doing this?
<qwertzui11> sec
<qwertzui11> hmmm did u name the file corrctly?
<airglide> i've added: application/sourcenote                          not
<qwertzui11> hmm... except the, I've got no idea, sry - I'm sure someone else can help u :)
<qwertzui11> *the = that
<airglide> thank u anyway ;)
<qwertzui11> haha, ur welcome
<fm__> can anybody comment on http://askubuntu.com/questions/245875/how-do-i-get-high-resolution-icons-in-unity-for-my-application-without-a-deskto ?
#ubuntu-app-devel 2013-01-22
<mhall119> commented
<stqn> hi
<qwertzui11> hi
<airglide> hello everyone, i need some help, I've made an application and I want to link the files with a specific extension to the program and give it an icon, I've tried creating a mime type and then copying a .svg in to /usr/share/icons/gnome/scalable, but it doesn't work. Do I have to connect the icon somehow to the mimetype?
#ubuntu-app-devel 2013-01-23
<ubuntuapps> hi all
<ubuntuapps> how do i promote an app?
<ubuntuapps> I have published a game on the oubuntu software center
<ubuntuapps> but its not getting any purchases
<airglide> Hello everyone, I want to create a file type for my program, with an icon and that this file is opened with my program how do I do that?
<stqn> with a .desktop file I think.
<stqn> or maybe not
<airglide> yes I've managed to change the icon for the application
<airglide> but not for the type
<stqn> if I want to release a closed-source app in the ubuntu software center, I have to build and test it under ubuntu 12.10, right? or is it possible to do it under xubuntu 12.04 (which I’m already using)?
<stqn> it’s using sdl/opengl
 * aquarius writes another app :)
<stqn> anyone writing a closed-source app? do you include libs (sdl…) so that the binary works on several distributions (games e.g. in the humble indie bundle usually do that), or do you build one version for every ubuntu release, or does one build work on all versions of ubuntu?
#ubuntu-app-devel 2013-01-24
<ubuntuapps> hello? anyone here?
<GuidoPallemans> better go to #ubuntu-devel
<yangmeat> hello, where I find some diagram for application platform for ubuntu phone? not desktop.
<yangmeat> I had already found ubuntu platform diagram in developer.ubuntu.com
<yangmeat> but I think ubuntu phone provide developing way for QML and html5.
<yangmeat> it's not true??
<ubuntuapps> how do i promote an app i published on ubuntu software center?
<stqn> ubuntuapps: http://askubuntu.com/a/103407 maybe
<ubuntuapps> ill check that out
<harriz> hello anybody in here?
<ahayzen> Hi can i ask questions relating to GLADE in here? Thanks
<qwertzui11> ahayzen: dont ask to ask
<ahayzen> qwertzui11, okies
<qwertzui11> ;-)
<ahayzen> Hi, In GLADE when I add a 'related action' to a button it then becomes disabled in the viewer, even though sensitive is set to True. I'm sure I'm just doing it wrong. Can anyone help? Thanks in advance
<stqn> hi
<wfire> well hello everyone
<wfire> I just found out that the Ubuntu mobile is using QML
<wfire> I am super excited to find this out
<wfire> I haven't been excited for much in a long time
<wfire> I can feel excitement for this
<wfire> anyone around?
<stqn> yeah, but I’m afraid I don’t know what you’re talking about :)
<JanC> wfire: sometimes  ;)
<wfire> QML is a language one can use in QTCreator
<JanC> stqn: Ubuntu Phone uses QML which is a GUI design language based on Qt
<stqn> ok…
<wfire> It is my favorite, I am not a programmer by trade, so I taught myself QML
<wfire> I don't use the GUI side though
<wfire> I type it all out
<stqn> I’ve used the GUI editor of Qt Creator, but haven’t seen this QML thing.
<JanC> wfire: you can also contribute to Ubuntu Phone then, if you want
<wfire> yeah that is what I am hoping to do
<wfire> I was a Qt Ambassador when Nokia had Qt
<wfire> but then everything fell apart
<wfire> I just learned that Ubuntu is using it so I looked up the app dev stuff online and found this channel
<wfire> thought I would pop in and say hi
<wfire> I will be installing Qt Creator tonight again and start having some fun
<wfire> so being new to the Ubuntu phone scene, are there any phones running the OS yet?
<JanC> wfire: not released with it
<JanC> go to #ubuntu-phone if you want more info
<JanC> but AFAIK they use the latest Google Android phone for prototyping
<JanC> as it's not locked down
<stqn> still no-one with experience on releasing closed-source apps for the USC?
<wfire> USC? what is USC?
<wfire> well I am going to get an app ready to release as fast as I can then
<wfire> latest google android phone huh
<stqn> ubuntu software center
<wfire> oh
<wfire> You will have to excuse me, I am not a big linux user.  in fact I am going to have to install it just to get the Ubuntu Qt-Components
<wfire> everything I have is windows
<stqn> I’m sorry ;)
<wfire> which I can get qt creator but I am not sure how the qt-components would install
<wfire> stqn, hahaha
<wfire> I don't mind, I never claimed to be awesome at anything
<wfire> in my life
<wfire> but I would love to keep QML growing
<JanC> stqn: there are several closed source apps in USC, so I'm sure some people have experience...  ;)
<stqn> yeah, maybe I should contact the developers
<stqn> … right now I’m considering installing ubuntu 12.04 64 bit, ubuntu 12.10 64 bit, and using those to build for 64 and 32 bit… Or installing the 32
<stqn> oops
<stqn> or installing and building only for 32 bit
<stqn> I wish it worked under virtualbox, but it doesn’t
<stqn> I also tried vmware but it’s even worse (no 3D accel)
<wfire> I wish I just knew what was in the ubuntu qt components
<wfire> oh well I will start playing around soon
<wfire> stqn, so do you run windows as well?
<stqn> no, Arch linux and xubuntu 12.04
#ubuntu-app-devel 2013-01-25
<stqn> bye
<wfire> well I installed Ubuntu last night and got QtCreator installed
<wfire> hope to have some apps pumped out by the end of the weekend
<wfire> I will slap them on my blog when they are done
<qwertzui12> gl & hf
<wfire> oh for sure
<wfire> love programming in QML
<qwertzui12> r u from the US?
<wfire> yes I am
<qwertzui12> ah, kk
<wfire> what lead you to that conclusion?
<qwertzui12> nothing; just smalltalk
<wfire> ok, how about yourself
<qwertzui12> eu; I've got to go back to work ;-)
<wfire> ok
<stqn> hi
#ubuntu-app-devel 2013-01-26
<navin> hello, I want to learn how to create applications which are meant for use on terminal only ....i mean to say if i do $sshcse 1  then it does an ssh to a particular server... Kindly point me to links...!
<stqn> Hi
#ubuntu-app-devel 2013-01-27
<livefree424_> Hello all I am trying to get into Ubuntu development and having some issues I'm following the Ubuntu tutorial on setting up a Currency Converter app and when I run it all I get is a Hello World here is my code http://pastebin.com/46U8hsAq if anyone can look over it and let me know what I did wrong I would be grateful thanks
<livefree424_> I get this error on lines 2,3,4,5
<livefree424_> QML module not found
<livefree424_> Import paths:
<livefree424_> /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/qt4/imports
<livefree424_> For qmake projects, use the QML_IMPORT_PATH variable to add import paths.
<livefree424_> For qmlproject projects, use the importPaths property to add import paths.
<livefree424_> whats the point of this irc channel if noone talks
<bmallred> what is a good resource for the markup used on help files generated by quickly?
<bmallred> nevermind, found http://projectmallard.org/1.0/
<stqn> hi
#ubuntu-app-devel 2014-01-20
<nerochiaro> boiko: ping
<dholbach> good morning
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: can you join us in the sprint to talk about browser ?
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: we had to move the session to now
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro, sure, is it a hangout?
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: yes, Olga is calling you
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: on hangouts
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro, just a sec
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: ?
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: you there ?
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro, trying to join…
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro, the invite thingy doesn’t work, can you guys send me the link to the hangout in PM?
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: olga is sending it to you
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: on canoncal IRC
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro, got it, but for some reason plus.google.com doesn’t load
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro, finally there
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Day Of Acceptance! :-D
<WebbyIT> ehy popey :-) Hope you had a nice weekend! Could you approve the MR about keyboard shortcut for calculator app?
<WebbyIT> https://code.launchpad.net/~rpadovani/ubuntu-calculator-app/1267820/+merge/201313
<popey> WebbyIT: hey, thanks. will take a look
<om26er> salem_, boiko Hey! Can anyone of you tell me about where are we regarding multi-party calls ?
<om26er> aka conference calls
<salem_> om26er, it's still under development. I am adding the required interfaces to telepathy-qt still.
<om26er> salem_, right, I will mark it "not yet there" in the test plan for the calling
<salem_> om26er, ok!
<WebbyIT> hey popey :-) Do you have 5 minutes?
<popey> WebbyIT: wassup?
<WebbyIT> popey, couple of thing: for the MR I have a problem with the listview, if I fix what you said to me today I broke another thing and so on :/
<WebbyIT> I want to talk with Saviq because I find a old IRC log where he spoke with someone about listview behavior
<WebbyIT> so, I think this week i'll stay on this bug
<WebbyIT> and also I start to study how to block the resize the window on desktop, but I found nothing. Do you have an idea?
<popey> hmm, I'm not sure how we do that.
<popey> or indeed if we can.
<popey> WebbyIT: lemme fire a mail off to see if I can figure out who might be able to help
<WebbyIT> popey, ok! I found a way to keep the calc on the same size, but not the window, so we have a lot of white space
<popey> ahh
<popey> I'll fire a mail and cc you
<nik90> timp: Just leaving messages for tomorrow :)
<nik90> timp: Are there any design patterns documents for https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+spec/new-header ?
<nik90> timp: Also a similar bug related to the tabbar height -> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1228042
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1228042 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "Flickable anchor margins changes when you push/pop a page" [High,Confirmed]
<nik90> timp: it only happens when a flickable property is automatically or manually set.
<nik90> timp: I think this bug requires a fix along the same lines as the QML Loader bug you fixed recently.
<ahayzen> nik90, could tht in any way be causing the header.hide() not to work? because have a big issue where the header sometimes doesn't disappear https://bugs.launchpad.net/music-app/+bug/1239106
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1239106 in Ubuntu Music App "Empty tab header obscures the queue's close button" [Medium,Confirmed]
<nik90> ahayzen: could be..it seems the symptoms are similar
 * ahayzen hopes it is
<popey> libust[2427/2430]: Error: Error opening shm /lttng-ust-wait-5-32011 (in get_wait_shm() at lttng-ust-comm.c:715)
<popey> thats odd
#ubuntu-app-devel 2014-01-21
<dholbach> good morning
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Hugging Day! :-D
<balloons> nik90, ping
<nik90> balloons: pong
<balloons> hey, so I was working on the autopilot tests for clock, specifically the timer tests. Just wanted to point out some bad behavior  about tests calling other tests ;-)
<nik90> But I thought I created functions to do specific tasks and call them in the tests
<nik90> I remember doing them in the stopwatch tests.
<nik90> not sure about the timer actually
<balloons> right.. don't remember timer ;-) I know we had this conversation, but it happens here. There's some other strange things as well
<balloons> who knows, no worries..
<nik90> balloons: I can do what I did to the stopwatch for the timer tests as well
<balloons> I've already got an mp going for it
<balloons> https://code.launchpad.net/~nskaggs/ubuntu-clock-app/fix-testtimer-tests/+merge/202132
<nik90> oh thnx
<nik90> I notice some test failures
<nik90> balloons: can you disable the alarm tests?
<nik90> they are not ready
<balloons> 1 question for you however.. do you have the bug for the alaram? I want to update the the skiptests with the bug number
<balloons> nik90, yes I'll disable them again, just wanted the proper bug number ref
<nik90> balloons: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-clock-app/+bug/1269064
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1269064 in Ubuntu Clock App "The Add alarm page design is confusing" [High,In progress]
<nik90> balloons: also the thing is sometimes EDS is acting up where the alarm takes ages to be added to the EDS in which case the test can fail
<nik90> balloons: I am still trying to reproduce it consistently to report a bug
<nik90> balloons: I remember me and popey havig that issue on the computer and the phone sometimes
<nik90> s/havig/having
<balloons> I remember seeing some of that
<nik90> balloons: I am busy with some university work this week. So I can only start on the alarm bugs next week
<balloons> k, should be good now I think.. I believe I was finished with it last week :-p
<nik90> balloons: I will try and take a look at your MP
<balloons> ty
<balloons> nik90, oO, actually looks like I didn't finish clearing out the calls to other tests yet, he
<nik90> balloons: just leave me a message when the MP is ready..Also I noticed some statement which did not really change but still appear in the diff
<nik90> balloons: is it possible to fix those?
<balloons> nik90, I believe line endings.. my editor strips trailing space for instance
<nik90> balloons: ah
<iBelieve> popey, ping
<popey> iBelieve: pong
<iBelieve> popey, forgot to ask this in the meeting - do you know when the design team will release the new icon theme, specifically the file/folder icons?
<popey> good question, no.
<popey> iBelieve: I know who to ask though, and will do
 * popey adds a to-do
<iBelieve> popey, okay, thanks
<iBelieve> I'm super excited about the new icon theme - it's awesome :)
<popey> yeah!
<popey> +65
<iBelieve> popey, Okay, I finished the changes vthompson requested. The branch is lp:~mdspencer/ubuntu-filemanager-app/better-desktop-support
<popey> great!
<WebbyIT> popey, Kevin has just answered to your mail: we have no way to say to window to no resize itself, and ETA for this function is 14.10. I marked bug as triaged, and now we have to wait :/
<WebbyIT> I'm talking of bug 1267827
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1267827 in Ubuntu Calculator App "Calculator window shouldn't be resizable on desktop" [Undecided,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1267827
<popey> +65
<aquarius> hey, popey, ping
<aquarius> popey, who should I nudge to see about getting https://code.launchpad.net/~sil/ubuntu-keyboard/top-row-numbers/+merge/198701 reviewed? I don't mind if it's reviewed with a "no we have decided to not do this", or "yes, good idea", but I'd like to hear some answer and it's been a month ;)
 * popey looks
<popey> one for bfiller IMO
<bfiller> aquarius: I'm the keyboard guys for the short term as the others have all left :)
 * aquarius grins
<bfiller> aquarius: need to run that one by design
<aquarius> heya bfiller
<bfiller> I saw the MR
<aquarius> bfiller, ah, right. Are you blocked waiting for *me* to run it by design, or is that a thing for you to do?
<aquarius> no problem now that I know what's going on, though
<aquarius> I am aware that design's queue of things to think about is Quite Long :)
<bfiller> aquarius: I think it's agood idea
<bfiller> like how android does it
<bfiller> aquarius: I will run it by them
<aquarius> cool
<aquarius> Making more stuff accessible from the front page of the keyboard is all good as far as I'm concerned -- they're advanced shortcuts, certainly, but they don't impinge on normal use
<aquarius> has anyone thought about gesture keyboards? Am totally smitten with the android one; I'd forgotten, in a year of using the iPhone, just how much faster and easier swipe keyboards are ;)
<bfiller> aquarius: would you mind taking a screenshot and sending it to me of it working in that mode?
<aquarius> I wouldn't mind, I'll just have to build it and install it on the phone again :)
<aquarius> will try to
<aquarius> hey, this is a good excuse to try out the emulator, isn't it?
<bfiller> aquarius: we've thought about it in that we now have a plugin architecture that makes it relatively easy to write whatever keyboard layout you want
<bfiller> aquarius: and a swipe one could be developed, or we could plug to a third party engine
<aquarius> orly? substitutable keyboards a la Android? Cor! I thought that that'd get stopped by confinement, at this stage. Cool.
<aquarius> not that I can help, since I'll bet fifty dollars that you can't write a whole keyboard in pure QML ;)
<bfiller> it would talk to the maliit-server to do the hard work I think, would be just the UI part with hooks to talk to the maliit engine
<bfiller> aquarius: hmnn, you're not going to be happy with this news..
<aquarius> oh?
<bfiller> aquarius: and you can thank mr. moenicke - but the keyboard layouts are now in qml files in a different location. no more xml shite
<aquarius> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaargh.
<aquarius> I specifically asked about the annoying xml before creating the branch. Goddammit.
<aquarius> ah well. So, then, reject the branch because it no longer applies, and if design say yes then I will happily create a new version of the branch which applies to the new keyboard.
<bfiller> aquarius: makes sense
<aquarius> tch, eh?
<bfiller> aquarius: will do, sorry about that
<aquarius> nah, is perfectly sensible to move them, and I'm all for no XML
<aquarius> also, this is punishment for me for firing off a branch and not checking in on it ;)
<aquarius> popey, thank you
#ubuntu-app-devel 2014-01-22
<shubhmoy> jono: Hi
<shubhmoy> jono, are you there?
<jono> hey shubhmoy hey
<shubhmoy> jono, I am newbie and looking for some work in Ubuntu-App-Development
<jono> shubhmoy, I recommend you start at developer.ubuntu.com
<shubhmoy> thanks, I am setting up launchpad account right now
<jono> cool
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Celebration Of Life Day! :-D
<dholbach> good morning
<WebbyIT> timp, zsombi:: Hi :-) Sorry to disturb you, but I have a strange problem with a listView in calculator app
<WebbyIT> If I clear from the listview and then I use positionViewAtBeginnin() the listview doesn't go to beginning. I cannot use contentY or originY because the length of listview is variable
<zsombi> WebbyIT: you clear teh ListView's model, right?
<zsombi> WebbyIT: or what do you mean by "clear"?
<WebbyIT> zsombi, mhh, (sorry but I have not write this part), we have a var named ScreenFormula: when a user do a calc his calc is added to this var, and after the tear off is added to model
<WebbyIT> zsombi, my problem in when I pop last calc from ScreenFormula: is not in the model but it' s on screen
<WebbyIT> zsombi, https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-calculator-dev/ubuntu-calculator-app/trunk/view/head:/Simple/SimplePage.qml#L112
<WebbyIT> if you try to run the app, press 5+6 and then C, you see that the ListView do a little jump back, and I don't understand how to fix it
<zsombi> WebbyIT: ok, so what happens when you press C? you call this formulaPop()?
<WebbyIT> zsombi, exactly
<zsombi> WebbyIT: I guess at that point teh screenFormula.length > 1, right?
<WebbyIT> zsombi, yse, if you press 5 + 6 the length is 3
<zsombi> WebbyIT: hmm... don't really get how this 'C' alters the ListView's model...
<WebbyIT> zsombi, well, ScreenFormula is added between the ListView Model and the header of listview, that is keyboard. If I use positionViewAtEnd() works as expected, if I use positionViewAtBeginning() no
<zsombi> WebbIT: ah, wait, I got it!
<nik90> zsombi: Hey, Can we talk after your lunch? I need to discuss some stuff about the alarms with you.
<WebbyIT> if I use contentY = 0 it works as expected, but I have some problems if the user adds new calc
<zsombi> WebbyIT: positionViewAtBeginning should move the contentY as expected, considering of course the topMargin, which is altered by the Header, so don't touch that...
<zsombi> nik90: ok, I'll ping U
<zsombi> WebyIT: but pressing 'C' should clear the last added number only, right?
<nik90> thnx
<zsombi> WebbyIT: hmm... I see there's some scrolling of the "keyboard", is that you are trying to fix? or...
<WebbyIT> zsombi, and the operator before him
<WebbyIT> 5+6 C is 5
<WebbyIT> so we lost a line
<WebbyIT> zsombi, yes, I dont' want that keybord scrolls
<zsombi> WebbyIT: well, the operator is not lost because of the scrolling I think...
<WebbyIT> zsombi, uhm, no, maybe I explain bad: the behabior of the function is right, only problem is the scroll of the keyboard
<zsombi> WebbyIT: if I have nothing more than 5+6 'C', the keyboard is not moved... I have tried with more input but there are certain scenarios when the keyboard moves only...
<WebbyIT> zsombi, it happens once on every start of the app
<zsombi> WebbyIT: hmm... the app design approach is a bit weird to me... should the keyboard scroll ever at all? I see it is set as header not as footer... but the content is still above it... weird...
<WebbyIT> zsombi, yeah, I'm agree it's weird: the keyboard is set as header because verticalLayoutDirection: ListView.BottomToTop
<WebbyIT> keyboard as to scroll with old calc
<WebbyIT> so when you scroll up to see old calc, keyboard disappears
<zsombi> WebbyIT: wow! ok, I see now... :)
<zsombi> WebbyIT: ok, fist of all, you have to learn that whenever you use ListView, and even if you only read contentY property, you should subtract originY from it.
<zsombi> WebbyIT: otherwise you won't get the real contentY
<WebbyIT> zsombi, ok, interesting
<zsombi> WebbyIT: however this won't help here, or might help, as for me the kbd only scrolls if the ListView's content goes out of the screen area, so only after few operations
<WebbyIT> zsombi, mhh, nice catch, I have a lot of old calc so I didn't see this
<zsombi> WebbyIT: so revisit the code, read the Flickable.originY docs carefully, and then see if that will align the scrolling
<zsombi> WebbyIT: the position function should work properly if the contentY was not messed.
<WebbyIT> zsombi, ok, thanks for your help, I'll try to do this :)
<WebbyIT> I'll inform you if I'll be able to fix it
<zsombi> WebbyIT: good luck ;)
<daker> popey: http://feedback.unity3d.com/suggestions/platforms-unity-editor-for-linu
<popey> daker: yeah, see how old that is ☹
 * popey votes though
<daker> don't lose faith :)
<popey> http://feedback.unity3d.com/forums/unity/suggestions?utf8=%E2%9C%93&status=0&category=&view=most_voted
<popey> most voted!
<om26er> boiko, ping
<boiko> om26er: pong
<om26er> boiko, how does dialer-app saves call logs ?
<om26er> boiko, can I feed some dummy data easily for tests ?
<boiko> om26er: it doesn't. history-service does
<om26er> boiko, ^ right, lets take history-service in context
<boiko> om26er: it uses a sqlite database, but I think it might be even easier to write an app using history API to write fake data
<boiko> om26er: there is a tool for importing telepathy-logger data into history-service's database, you can check how it is done and maybe use something similar to write fake data
<om26er> boiko, i can just copy over the sql DB and replace it with real data during test run and then restore back, guess its going to be easier ?
<om26er> ~/.local/share/history-service/history.sqlite
<boiko> om26er: no need to copy & restore, you can set the database path via environment vars: HISTORY_SQLITE_DBPATH
<boiko> om26er: just make sure to restart history-daemon using that env var
<om26er> boiko, even better, is there a parameter for contacts as well ?
<boiko> om26er: good question, I think there is, ping renato about it when he gets online
<boiko> om26er: I'll go for lunch now, but after I'm back I can help you with that
<om26er> boiko, great, thanks
<WebbyIT> zsombi, I found a strange behavior of contentY of listview in calculator app.
<WebbyIT> At the first start, it's -267 and every time user adds something contentY became little (e.g -300). If users remove something using C, contentY became bigger, and there is the scroll of the keyboard
<WebbyIT> But after user tears off the calc, contentY stop to changes, and there is no more the keyboard scroll.
<WebbyIT> Also if user removes something, contentY doesn't change.
<WebbyIT> I'm trying to understand why after tear off contentY is blocked
<popey> mzanetti: be there in a second, my google+ experience is broken
<mzanetti> the google+ experience
<mzanetti> :D
<HenrikG> Hello, I am totally new here so I apologize if I am in the wrong place, but I am trying to learn how to develop a HTML5 application for Ubuntu Touch. I am following the tutorial and I cant get it to work. Can I ask for help here?
<nik90> HenrikG: yup this is the a good place to ask
<nik90> HenrikG: although I am not the person to answer it :P I am more a qml+javascript dev
<HenrikG> Cheers! firstly in the tutorial part it says : sudo add apt-repository ppa/ubuntu-sdk-team/ppa -> I guess it should be sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-sdk-team/ppa ?
<HenrikG> Well, I can always ask, to begin with the information in the tutorial doesn't seem to be correct
<zsombi> WebbyIT: that's the way ListView works... not straight forward :)
<zsombi> nik90: sorry, dude, my lunch got diverted into qt5.2 fight...
<nik90> zsombi: lol..no worries
<nik90> zsombi: I am assuming your EOD is soon..want to talk tomorrow?
<zsombi> nik90: but now I'm a bit releafed from it till my next package builds...
<WebbyIT> zsombi, mmh, ok, thanks :-)
<zsombi> nik90: unless it takes hours :)
<nik90> zsombi: it will take at least 30 mins. Also I can come more prepared tomorrow with the questions :)
<zsombi> nik90: ok, let's get in touch tomorrow again!
<nik90> zsombi: perfect. Will ping you then
<zsombi> nik90: awesome :)
<om26er> boiko, hey! back ?
<boiko> om26er: yep, sorry, I was in a meeting
<om26er> boiko, sure, no problem
<om26er> boiko, I tried HISTORY_SQLITE_DBPATH but seems to have a problem
<om26er> boiko, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6797739/
<boiko> om26er: ah, you have to use a file path, HISTORY_SQLITE_DBPATH=/some/path/to/a/database.sqlite
<om26er> boiko, very well, seems to work :)
<om26er> boiko, thanks
<om26er> renato, ping
<boiko> om26er: if you don't care about the data in the history database, you can use :memory: as the database path, that creates a database in memory that will be destroyed as soon as the daemon is killed
<om26er> boiko, I want pre-populated call logs in this case
<boiko> om26er: ah ok, yeah, then the memory one won't be of much use
<om26er> boiko, the address-book-app supports ADDRESS_BOOK_TEST_DATA=vcard.vcf I hope there is something for dialer as well
<renato> om26er, pong
<om26er> renato, do you know if I can load contacts from a different path to appear in dialer-app ?
<renato> om26er, what do you mean by different path?
<om26er> I need to write a few autopilot tests that would need pre-populated contacts in the contact list
<renato> take a look on the contact app autopilot tests
<renato> let me check which test
<om26er> renato, I did look at those but that didn't work for dialer-app for me
<renato> om26er, AddressBookAppTestCase.PRELOAD_VCARD = True
<renato> om26er, I think that the dialer-app does not support memory backend
<om26er> boiko, ^
<renato> om26er, boiko you need to add support for QTCONTACTS_MANAGER_OVERRIDE
<renato> take a look on contact app
<boiko> om26er: hmm, I thought the QML plugin for contacts would be the one checking the override
<om26er> boiko, I can try porting this https://code.launchpad.net/~renatofilho/address-book-app/dynamic-backend/+merge/192326 over to dialer-app
<boiko> om26er: that's fine I think
<boiko> om26er: I would still prefer this to happen in the contacts plugin though, but for now this is OK
<om26er> boiko, if my case gets solved by just replacing the database by a dummy-db I may skip adding the memory backend support
<WebbyIT> I'm tring to use valgrind function profiler with QtCreator on Ubuntu 13.10, but I have an error: Error: "/usr/bin/valgrind" could not be started: No private key file given. What could I do?
<mzanetti> dpm_: hey, is there some documentation about app armor permission now?
<nik90> mzanetti: perhaps this might help http://developer.ubuntu.com/publish/apps/security-policy-for-click-packages/
<mzanetti> nik90: oh, thanks a lot!
<nik90> :)
<mzanetti> nik90: music_files is to write to ~/Music, right?
<nik90> I am guessing yes
<jdstrand> mzanetti: warning-- music_files is a reserved policy group
<mzanetti> jdstrand: which means? I cannot write an app that uses it?
<jdstrand> apps should use the content-hub for that sort of thing
<nik90> mzanetti: yup, at the moment only the music app uses it (or is allowed to use it)
<jdstrand> I don't think it is well-defined for music yet, but maybe it is. perhaps tvoss or kenvandine can shed some light on it
<jdstrand> the music-app should not have direct access to ~/Music, but it does. that is supposed to change at some point
<jdstrand> actually, it is tvoss, kenvandine or jamesh
<kenvandine> i think the music-hub is the likely future for this
<jdstrand> (tvoss for design, kenvandine for content-hub implementation and jamesh for music/media service)
<kenvandine> although i don't know much about the music-hub
 * jdstrand either
<jdstrand> kenvandine: is that jamesh?
<jdstrand> kenvandine: just otoh
<kenvandine> content-hub is for exchanging the content between apps, i think the music-hub will give you access to the music library and let you do things like playback
<kenvandine> i don't know who is implementing music-hub, tvoss created the project and initial api
<mzanetti> my use case would be: xbmcremote download music files from xbmc so the user can listen to them on the go (using the music player - xbmcremote doesn't do playback itself)
<kenvandine> it could provide an export for the files it downloads, and the music-app could import them
<kenvandine> that would require the music-app to implement a content-hub import handler
<kenvandine> which it probably needs anyway
<kenvandine> unless the music-hub will provide this separately
<kenvandine> not sure
<mzanetti> mhm... I guess the music hub would need to move the files to ~/Music when importing
<kenvandine> yeah, if the music-hub provides that
<kenvandine> if not, the music-app could with it's import handler
<mzanetti> in any case this is not happening anytime soon, right?
<kenvandine> the music-app could implement an import handler now, the content-hub provides this functionality already
<kenvandine> but it would be best to verify the plans for music-hub and how it all fits together first
<mzanetti> would the music app have permissions to move the file away from xbmcremote's confined folders?
<kenvandine> no
<kenvandine> the content-hub does a copy
<mzanetti> a copy? so we end up with all the stuff copied?
<kenvandine> yes...
<mzanetti> oh..
<kenvandine> and since you don't need to keep the files in your app, you could remove them after you see the music-app has collected them
<kenvandine> when the transfer objects state changes to collected, you could cleanup
<mzanetti> mhm
<WebbyIT> popey, maybe now keyboard support works in calculator app. Could you try, please?
<WebbyIT> https://code.launchpad.net/~rpadovani/ubuntu-calculator-app/1267820/+merge/201313
<WebbyIT> zsombi helped me to solve the scroll keyboard error
<popey> WebbyIT: sure.
<WebbyIT> This is definitely  the most grueling patch for calc app that I've made
<popey> WebbyIT: that works well!
<WebbyIT> Tonight beer for all :)
<dpm_> mzanetti, sorry, I was on a call, but yeah, I would have given you that same link http://developer.ubuntu.com/publish/apps/security-policy-for-click-packages/ and suggested to talk to Jamie for more details
 * dpm_ hugs WebbyIT
<labsin> hi all, I'm having issues with click packages. If I update my package, the desktop file in ~/.local/share/applications isn't updated.
<labsin> I'm installing the same version with modifications and the /opt/click.. files are updated
<labsin> Anyone else has this issue? Wouldn't it be better if they were symlinked?
<labsin> ok, how do I best uninstall a click app installed with pkcon?
<labsin> just deleting the desktop file in ~/.local/share/applications before installing the click file again did the trick.
<buharin_> hello can I mix ubuntusdk qt program with java?
<popey> nik90: clock r300.. I am getting no sound from timer .. do you need to add the audio policy group maybe?
<nik90> popey: I didnt merge that MP
<nik90> popey: On talking to bfiller about the timer, I have to use the Alarms API for it. And that service will be the one which triggers the ringtone. I shouldn't do it from the clock app.
<WebbyIT> Someone can help me? http://askubuntu.com/questions/409273/valgrind-and-ubuntusdk
<shubhmoy> Can anyone please send me invitation to #ubuntu-beginners-dev?
<sarnold> shubhmoy: it looks like it just forwards to #ubuntu
<shubhmoy> sarnold, ok. Since I am beginner, some suggested me to go to #ubuntu-beginners-dev. Any ways thanks for your reply
<sarnold> shubhmoy: the name does sound appealing, but there's nothing there..
<shubhmoy> sarnold, ok. :P
<sarnold> ah, related: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-beginners/2013-August/002541.html
<shubhmoy> sarnold, oh, that's sad.. anyways, past is past. And there is enough documentation and help available on IRC
<popey> mhall119: you about?
<mhall119> yup
<popey> so someone has made an app which supplies a simple index.html
<popey> and I get a white screen when I launch it
<popey> am trying to figure out if it's a malformed desktop file or something
<popey> hah, typo
<popey> Exec=webbrowswer-app index.html
<popey> ridicule mode engaged
<mhall119> popey: where are you running it (desktop or device)?
<popey> device
<popey> s/webbrowswer-app/webbrowser-app/
<mhall119> installed via click or otherwise?
<popey> yes, click from the store
<popey> well, I download the click, push to phone and pkcon install
<mhall119> does it have a Path= property in the .desktop?
<popey> no path in the .desktop file in the click package
<mhall119> sounds like it didn't install properly then, is the .desktop in ~/.local/share/applications/ ?
<popey> path is set on install though by pkcon i imagine
<popey> it did
<popey> its all installed infe
<popey> *fine
<popey> the guy simply typoed the Exec line - see above
<mhall119> oh, I thought you were correcting yourself, lol
<popey> interesting that during install the Path= gets added
<popey> :_)
<mhall119> let's the app developer not care about where click is going to put it
<popey> ya
<popey> oh wait
<popey> do we still have that issue with capitals letters in desktop file names?
<popey> ** (process:3980): WARNING **: Unable to exec: Permission denied
<popey> bah
<popey> cant fathom why this isnt working
#ubuntu-app-devel 2014-01-23
<popey> aha!
<popey> [Thu Jan 23 00:04:20 2014] type=1400 audit(1390435461.241:196): apparmor="DENIED" operation="exec" parent=1653 profile="com.ubuntu.developer.eric.corbu.openfart_OpenFart_1.0.3" name="/usr/bin/webbrowser-app" pid=2795 comm="exec-line-exec" requested_mask="x" denied_mask="x" fsuid=32011 ouid=0
 * popey mebeddens
<jdstrand> popey: what template are you using in the security manifest? By that denial, seems you should be using "template": "ubuntu-webapp"
<jonaszhang> hi, everybody
<jonaszhang> I am learning Ubntu Html5 API programming, but have some troubles
<jonaszhang> I write a demo and want to open a dialog. in html:     <body>         <button data-role="button" id="buttonID">按钮</button>     </body>
<jonaszhang> and in js file: var button = UI.button(buttonID); button.click(function(){        alert("hello2");        button.show(); });
<jonaszhang> but when i click the button, nothing happens
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Handwriting Day! :-D
<dholbach> good morning
<jonaszhang> anybody can help me?
<jonaszhang> SDK HTML5 button api doesnot work
<jonaszhang> for example, html: <button data-role="button" id="buttonID" onclick="ok()">按钮</button>
<jonaszhang> when i click the button, js code like this: function ok(){     alert("hello3");     var button = UI.button(buttonID);     alert("hello4");     button.click(function(){          alert("hello2");          button.show();     });   }
<jonaszhang>  alert("hello3") can popup, but  alert("hello4") cannot
<jonaszhang> so i think UI.button(buttonID) can not work
<dpm> good morning daker, perhaps you have an idea? ^^
<mzanetti> dpm: o/
<mzanetti> dpm: have something for you: https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/reminders-app/enable-attaching-images/+merge/202817
<dpm> morning mzanetti, looking at it now!
<dpm_> mzanetti, hm, I'm getting this from the run_on_ubuntu_touch.sh script: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6802157/
<mzanetti> dpm_: rm ~/.ssh/ubuntudevice*
<dpm_> mzanetti, thanks, that worked - however, I'm now getting: "bash: cd: reminders-app/builddir/src/app/: No such file or directory" and indeed builddir is empty
<mzanetti> dpm_: most likely it failed to build for some reason. can you paste the whole output again?
<dpm_> mzanetti, sorry, should have done that in the first place. What happens is that it does not find cmake. I can install it and retry, but it'd be worth adding it to the list of installed packages with the -s option. Here's the output: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6802229/
<dpm_> in any case, it's building now :)
<mzanetti> dpm_: working?
<dpm_> sorry, started doing something else, checking...
<dpm_> mzanetti, it works \o/ ! http://imgur.com/bwfSTnO
 * mzanetti wants that lego dragon
<mzanetti> dpm_: did it also appear on sandbox.evernote.com?
<mzanetti> (after you save the note)
<dpm_> mzanetti, hm, unfortunately, it didn't. I've got a new note there called Untitled, but it neither picked the new note name nor the image
<dpm_> in fact, the note is empty on sandbox.e.c
<mzanetti> dpm_: did you press the save button after attaching the image?
<mzanetti> right now I don't do automatic saving
<dpm_> yeah, and it saved it as Untitled first, then re-edited to give it a name and pressed Save again. Let me try to create a new one
<mzanetti> hmm...
<mzanetti> please watch the debug output when saving
<mzanetti> dpm_: ^
<dpm_> mzanetti, here's all the output I got when I did that -> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6802341/
<mzanetti> dpm_: hmm... no exception happening
<dpm_> mzanetti, right now the Add Note button does not seem to work anymore and I'm not getting any debug output, either, so I still haven't added a new note
<mzanetti> ah
<mzanetti> the add button doesn't work???
<dpm_> exactly, and the search one does, but when I'm on the search screen, I get no results when I press the orange search button there.
<dpm_> strangely enough, I'm not getting any new debug output, it seems it's lost the connection?
<mzanetti> hmm... in which case libthrift should throw exceptions
<mzanetti> which would lead to some debug output
<mzanetti> very strange
<dpm_> I should probably just restart and try adding a new note again
<mzanetti> ah, you mean lost connection between the pc and the phone
<mzanetti> yeah, please try again. something really weird is going on
<dpm_> no, there is still USB connection
<dpm_> ok, restarting the app
<mzanetti> dpm_: do you think there actually should be a save and a back button? or just a OK button which always saves and exits edit mode?
<dpm_> mzanetti, sorry, I was documenting the test at https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/reminders-app/enable-attaching-images/+merge/202817/comments/472893
<mzanetti> np :)
<dpm_> mzanetti, I'd go for the second: OK button that saves and exits edit mode. Although it might still be worth calling it 'Save'
<mzanetti> dpm_: I'm rather thinking about just having the back button
<mzanetti> if you exit edit mode, it'll save stuff
<WebbyIT> zsombi, I solved problem of ListView in calc app, simply setting  currentIndex: -1, cause we don't use it. THanks for your support :)
<dpm_> I think that might be confusing with the current wireframes, it might be better to have a clear action, but Dani should probably have better feedback than I
<dpm_> mzanetti, ^
<zsombi> WebbyIt: :) yeah, strange the world of the ListView is ;)
<markav>  Hello, can someone help me. My application (Commericial) on ubuntu software center pending review for a week. given the usual?
<markav> Hello, can someone help me. My application (Commericial) on ubuntu software center pending review for a week. given the usual?
<balloons> mhall119, ^^ .
<dholbach> davmor2, ^
<davmor2> dholbach: love to but can't reply he isn't here
<dholbach> oh, he left
<mhall119> balloons: which one?
<davmor2> dholbach: if he comes back and I don't see him no it's not normal we have finally started to get back on track after the xmas nightmare
<dholbach> awesome!
<balloons> oops.. sorry, I should have said something to him directly also
<davmor2> dholbach: 3-5 days is the norm depending on how busy everyone is
 * dholbach hugs davmor2
<ahayzen> dpm, mhall119, is there anything we need to do to prepare for the hackday? i guess report/tag and bitsize bugs?
<dpm> ahayzen, yes, that and triaging existing bugs (i.e. marking them as Triaged and setting their Importance) would be really useful
<ahayzen> dpm, ok i'll go through the current bug list
<dpm> thanks ahayzen!
<mhall119> thanks ahayzen
<ahayzen> np
<celestinoxp> alguem daqui fala portugues?
<dpm> boiko, perhaps? ^
<boiko> celestinoxp: sim :)
<dpm> boiko, it seems he wasn't too interested in talking, after all :)
<boiko> dpm: yes, he just wanted to make sure that if he ever needs, there is someone who speaks portuguese around :)
<dpm> hahaha
<WebbyIT> Ehi dpm :) There is delsa who wants to contribute to Ubuntu Touch doing some mock-ups :) Could you help him to start?
<WebbyIT> mhall119, ^^
<dpm> hi delsa, I''ll be on a call for the next 30 mins. popey, mhall119, could you help get him started? ^^
<delsa> np :)
<dpm> oh, popey is on the call too :)
 * popey was on another call
<popey> beuno: https://myapps.developer.ubuntu.com/dev/click-apps/254/feedback/ (for example) "Moved to Review in progress on 2014-01-23 08:26 - 9 hours, 43 minutes ago"
<popey> might be useful if it said by whom
<delsa> hey dpm, do you have 5 minutes now?
<dpm> hi delsa, sure, go ahead
<delsa> I want to collaborate with some mockup
<delsa> :)
<dpm> delsa, great! would they be rather wireframes or visual designs? And have you picked an app you'd like to do these mockups for?
<delsa> visual design :)
<delsa> and.. no choose any app (sorry for my english)
<dpm> delsa, don't worry about the language, it's good (I'm not a native speaker, either :)
<delsa> thanks dpm
<delsa> so...dpm... if there is one app that have the priority for mokeup
<dpm> delsa, so most apps have got wireframes now, although we could need help in 2 areas:
<dpm> - wireframes for bigger form factors than the phone
<dpm> - visual designs for the Reminders app
<delsa> ok
<dpm> delsa, are you familiar with the Ubuntu core apps? Do you have a phone with Ubuntu or have you run them in the emulator or on your desktop?
<delsa> dpm, emulator on my desktop
<dpm> cool
<delsa> dpm, wait an ubuntu phone or tablet to buy ;)
<dpm> cool :)
<delsa> :)
<dpm> delsa, what I'd recommend is to pick an app that you are interested in, and start doing some designs for tablet, for example. A good one to start with would be the calendar
<delsa> dpm, when I've the mockup ready..where I send?
<delsa> dpm, ok... calendare would be good for start
<dpm> delsa, you can use Balsamiq for mockups: https://ubuntu.mybalsamiq.com/projects/coreappsconvergence/grid - you can send me your e-mail in a private message and I can set up an account for you
<beuno> popey, FINE
<saras_> is their any click package for vim and tmux or wemux
<ogra_> vim-tiny is preinstalled on the images
<saras_> of ubuntu touch
<ogra_> yes
<saras_> nice
<ogra_> there is no click package though ... to answer your question
<ogra_> and vim-tiny is pretty cut down
<saras_> i got see what is on PI
<saras_> hum so I huge verison without gui of vim
<saras_> i wish i had know :version had the vimrc files listed that would saved so much googleing
#ubuntu-app-devel 2014-01-24
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Friday and happy Belly Laugh Day! :-D
<dholbach> good morning
<dpm> mzanetti, morning! For the hack days starting today, I'm trying to make sure the po/reminders-app.pot file is up to date, but I'm not very familiar with cmake, tbh. Is there a way I can run cmake to update that file only, instead of having to build the whole source tree?
<mzanetti> dpm: no, there isn't atm
<dpm> mzanetti, ok, thanks. It seems that the current rule to build the .pot file has no effect as it's missing the list of files to extract translations from. Would something along these lines help? -> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6807439/ (I need to check if the glob is recursive and if there is a better way to specify the path to the QML files)
<dpm> ok, seems GLOB_RECURSE is my friend
<Guest___> Hi, I am new to core-app. Any place to start work on?
<popey> Guest___: hi there!
<popey> Guest___: what's your area of interest?
<Guest___> app or language?
<popey> either/both
<Guest___> I can do both qml and c++. I want to work on music app today.
<popey> ok, do you have a development environment setup?
<Guest___> Do we do it on phone or desktop
<popey> You can develop on the desktop and test both on desktop and device
<Guest___> I have the environment setup already.
<stefano92100> Hi everybody! Just a few question: I need to sign the Contributor Agreement, who's the Canonical Project Manager that I nedd to add in the form? Is there any roadmap for the Music App today?
<popey> stefano92100: me, Alan Pope.
<stefano92100> Thanks, so do I just need to add your name?
<popey> yeah
<popey> they know who i am ☻
<popey> stefano92100 / Guest___:  dpm and I are having a meeting in a moment to make sure we have things for you. will ping you shortly.
<popey> in the meantime, there's always the bugs already filed.. https://bugs.launchpad.net/music-app/+bugs?orderby=-id&start=0
<stefano92100> I'm sure they know :D Anyway, yesterday I was testing the music app, I found some problems that aren't filed
<dpm> morning stefano92100! Please make sure you file them at https://bugs.launchpad.net/music-app/+filebug
<popey> oh, awesome, get them filed and ping me and I can confirm them
<dpm> Guest___, a good place to start is by picking a small bug and trying to fix it. Do you want to choose one from this list https://bugs.launchpad.net/music-app/+bugs?field.tag=bitesize and start working on it?
<Guest___> dpm: Sure
<dpm> awesome :)
<Guest___> How to import songs on desktop?
<dpm> Guest___, it should work automatically for you if you are in Ubuntu 13.10 or Ubuntu 14.04 - if it doesn't work, let me know
<dpm> Guest___, there is a service called mediascanner that imports your music in the background
<WebbyIT> Good Hack Days to all :)
<Guest___> dpm: Operation failed Cannot open media index params at ""/home/luke/.cache/mediascanner"": g-file-error-quark(4): No such file or directory
<stefano92100> popey: did it. I've just send one for now, because others were just related to the design that seems not to fit well on a tablet.
<popey> stefano92100: thanks!
<dpm> stefano92100, awesome, thanks! Feel free to file the other design bugs too
<dpm> hey WebbyIT, happy Hack Days to you too! :-)
<stefano92100> ok
<dpm> mzanetti, when you've got a minute, could you review https://code.launchpad.net/~dpm/reminders-app/update-translations/+merge/203030 - it's a trivial one to update translations
<mzanetti> dpm: left 2 comments here: https://code.launchpad.net/~dpm/reminders-app/update-translations/+merge/203030
<dpm> mzanetti, thanks, looking at it now
<mzanetti> dpm: ah one more note: The "attach" button does only pictures right now, but the code (and evernote) would allow to attach any file
<mzanetti> dpm: so I'm not sure it should be named "Attach picture"
<dpm> mzanetti, yeah, I agree with you, although perhaps we should leave it as picture until we have support for other types of files? Btw, what would be needed to attach other files? Content Hub support for File Manager?
<mzanetti> dpm: I'd say just content hub in general
<mzanetti> dpm: we could also attach music files from the music app for example
<dpm> mzanetti, yeah, so we'd have to make each app a provider, right? (not sure about the terminology there)
<dpm> so music app for media files, doc viewer for PDFs, File Manager for everything else...
<mzanetti> dpm: don't know exactly what it takes... but yeah. I assume once an app registers something to export, it'll show up in there.
<mzanetti> dpm: from the reminders app we'd just need to change ContentType from Pictures to Any or the like
<mzanetti> apart from a few more fixes needed in the plugin (e.g. mime type detection)
<mzanetti> so far I only check for jpeg and png
<dpm> ok
<dpm> mzanetti, the "too long strings" for actions should rather be an SDK bug, but I'll work around it by calling them "Attach" and "Shot"
<dpm> thanks for the review!
<dpm> mzanetti, updated the MP with the fixes. When you've got a minute, could you re-review? https://code.launchpad.net/~dpm/reminders-app/update-translations/+merge/203030
<mzanetti> dpm: bzr push ;)
<dpm> mzanetti, hm, I did, it should be up to date on r33, let me check...
<mzanetti> dpm: still on r31 here and bzr pull does nothing
<dpm> mzanetti, argh, bzr push :parent pushed to trunk!
<dpm> bollocks
<dpm> mzanetti, the MP should now be up to date at least
<mzanetti> dpm: :D
<mzanetti> dpm: I was going to approve anyways...
<mzanetti> dpm: so consider it approved and merged
<dpm> mzanetti, thanks :)
<dpm> ok, we're all set for translations now: https://translations.launchpad.net/reminders-app
<zsombi> nik90: hi, so, I have ~20 mins before my meeting starts, do you have the Qs for the AlarmAPI?
<nik90> zsombi: yes
<zsombi> nik90: shoot then
<nik90> zsombi: me and popey noticed that when we save an alarm, it doesn't appear in the alarm list until 10-15 mins later or only after we restart the phone. Is this an issue with the EDS - Alarms API communication?
<zsombi> nik90: I see it as a problem of EDS: the Alarm API sends it straight, so if it would be the problem of the API, then a consecutive restart of the app (not the phone) should bring it in.
<nik90> zsombi: okay, in that case I will report a bug against EDS and ask renato to take a look at it.
<zsombi> nik90: yep
<nik90> zsombi: I heard that you are working on the snooze feature for Alarms API v2.0. Considering that the indicator-datetime patch is planned to land next week, would it be possible to focus the efforts first on clearing up any issues with alarms API so that the basic functioning of Alarms is perfect.
<zsombi> nik90: my network is just crap...
<zsombi> nik90: anything else?
<nik90> zsombi: 1 last question
<nik90>  I heard that you are working on the snooze feature for Alarms API v2.0. Considering that the indicator-datetime patch is planned to land next week, would it be possible to focus the efforts first on clearing up any issues with alarms API so that the basic functioning of Alarms is perfect.
<nik90> some issues were like I mentioned before, 1. Switching an alarm on/off results in it being immediately reverted. This only happens sometimes but requires testing and needs a fix.
<nik90> 2. Deleting an alarm does not update the alarm manager count
<zsombi> nik90: Alarm API 2.0 is on hold till we get all Qt5.2 issues cleared
<nik90> zsombi: ok. that's fine by me
<zsombi> nik90: these seme to be issues with the EDS, so we need to get together with renato to solve these
<zsombi> nik90: as it works smoothly with Memory backend
<nik90> zsombi: I already reported a bug about the delete alarm issue. But I am unable to reproduce the switch issue reliably
<zsombi> nik90: and renato suggested that I should concentrate on that as it should be completely the same with EDS... but it is apparently not
<zsombi> nik90: can you repro it unreliably on desktop?
<nik90> zsombi: ok, in that case, I will try to contact renato and see where it leads
<nik90> zsombi: the delete issue I can reliably reproduce on the phone and the desktop
<nik90> zsombi: the switch issue happens sometimes on the phone and desktop. I do not have a 100% sure way of reproducing it
<zsombi> nik90: if yes, try to use Memory and not the EDS, and if still behaves badly, it's in Alarm
<nik90> zsombi: Memory?
<zsombi> nik90: you can force Memory backend either by removing EDS support from your desktop, or by altering Alarm backend
<nik90> zsombi: is there any special package I need to install or would removing EDS plugin alone suffice?
<zsombi> nik90: removing EDS plugin would be enough
<nik90> zsombi: alrite, I will give that a try
<zsombi> nik90: ok.. and if you see it happening, file a bug to Alarm API, otherwise it should be synced with EDS
<nik90> zsombi: ok
<zsombi> need to move now to a place where I have more reliable connection
<nik90> zsombi: that was it. thnx for your time.
<zsombi> nik90: you're most welcome :)
<zsombi> nik90: any time :)
<Guest___> I am fixing Bug #1272113 of music-app and got confused with the description. Does that mean every  time we enter the songsList, it should show the top instead of the currently played file.
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1272113 in Ubuntu Music App "Genre and Playlist sheets skip currently playing/paused song if it's in the list" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1272113
<dpm> Guest___, let me have a look...
<dpm> Guest___, yes, that's it. When you click on a genre, the list shown should start at the top
<Guest___> dpm, removing three lines of coode will fix the problem. Is this a new design decision
<dpm> Guest___, I think we're fine to go ahead: one of the developers proposed and I agree with that too, so we've got consensus :)
<nik90> renato: how do I report bugs on EDS? I noticed that https://launchpad.net/qtorganizer5-eds doesn't allow reporting bugs.
<nik90> renato: Is there any other launchpad project for it?
<dpm> nik90, perhaps https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qtorganizer5-eds ?
<dpm> (i.e. reporting against the source package)
<nik90> dpm: ah that works
<dpm> nik90, ok cool, but renato should probably confirm where he looks at the bugs
<nik90> dpm: I will just report them for now and ping him the bug links
<dpm> sounds good!
<ahayzen> hackday \o/
<nik90> ahayzen: :)
<dpm> hey ahayzen o/
<ahayzen> dpm, o/
<dpm> Guest___, ahayzen and danielholm are music app developers, so if you've got any further questions about the bug you're fixing, they can probably help you
<ahayzen> vthompson, danielholm, o/
<danielholm> ahayzen: hey!
<ahayzen> danielholm, hows things?
<danielholm> ahayzen: absolutely lovely. how about you?
<ahayzen> danielholm, yeah good thanks, just trying to figure out binding loops :/
<danielholm> ahayzen: sounds interesting ;) I'm in class :)
<ahayzen> danielholm, hehe
<danielholm> ahayzen: so what are you trying to achieve?
<ahayzen> danielholm, i'm trying to get the U1DB code to be in a state to be pushed up, obviously not fully working due to issues upstream but at least visible to others
<danielholm> ahayzen: okey. what is the issue upstream?
<ahayzen> danielholm, me and nik90 found some bugs/missing features tht we'll need
<nik90> ahayzen: btw, I noticed that stuart reported some more bugs upstream
<PaoloRotolo> Hi all :)
<nik90> PaoloRotolo: hey paolo
<PaoloRotolo> Hi nik90 :)
<ahayzen> nik90, u got any links? i saw his blog post
<danielholm> ahayzen: aha ok. nice to see those changes land then, I can imagine?
<nik90> ahayzen: hopefully we can expect fixes soon
<nik90> ahayzen: 1 sec
<ahayzen> nik90, awesome
<ahayzen> danielholm, yh it should help people solving the issues if i can get the code posted as well
<nik90> ahayzen: https://bugs.launchpad.net/u1db-qt/+bug/1271973
<nik90> ahayzen: https://bugs.launchpad.net/u1db-qt/+bug/1271972
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1271973 in U1DB Qt/ QML "Results from U1db.Query contain only indexed fields, not the whole document" [Medium,Confirmed]
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1271972 in U1DB Qt/ QML "Top-level fields in document cannot be indexed" [High,Confirmed]
<mzanetti> dpm: https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/reminders-app/enable-attaching-images/+merge/202817/comments/473595
<ahayzen> nik90, thanks
 * dpm looks
<vthompson> ahayzen, danielholm, good day!
<danielholm> vthompson: hey mate! how are you?
<ahayzen> nik90, looks like some of them may be related to our issues or assist us in resolving
<ahayzen> vthompson, morning :)
<vthompson> danielholm, Good, yourself?
<nik90> ahayzen: yup :)
<dpm> mzanetti, hm... will try again, updating the image on the phone now (I'm using dual-boot, so it takes a while)
<ahayzen> nik90, u any good with resolving binding loops?
<danielholm> vthompson: I am great, thank you. Long time since we spoke now
<nik90> ahayzen: with the height?
<nik90> ahayzen: let me give a shot at it :)
<ahayzen> nik90, no i've been building the U1DB stuff for the music-app and getting a binding loop :/
<vthompson> ahayzen, danielholm, nik90 The music app has had a height binding loop error/warning for a while now
<ahayzen> nik90, oh does tht one with the height still exist?
<mzanetti> dpm: that said, I believe you that there might still be an issue somewhere... just not sure where as your steps to make it fail don't work here
<nik90> ahayzen: what vthompson said ^^
<vthompson> ahayzen, what does the U1DB stuff say is binding too what?
<ahayzen> vthompson, well erm its probably easier to post the code then post links hang on i'll dump it in +junk...
<vthompson> nik90, ahayzen maybe the music app got rid of the binding loop issue. I think a lot of it had to do with anchoring listviews in a pagestack
<dpm> mzanetti, ack. Will try to reproduce again, this time with the latest image
<nik90> ahayzen: it seems that there are branches in https://code.launchpad.net/~uonedb-qt/u1db-qt/trunk/+activereviews that need reviewing...hopefully if they get quickly reviewed we can expect good fixes
<dpm> nik90, ahayzen, you might want to ping kalikiana for the status of reviews in U1DB
<ahayzen> dpm, thanks
<nik90> dpm: actually they are his branches
<nik90> dpm: so he needs someone else to review them :)
<ahayzen> dpm, who can i talk to about getting UITK merges landed?
<ahayzen> dpm, eg this one https://code.launchpad.net/~andrew-hayzen/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/fix-swipe-delete-002/+merge/202171
<dpm> ahayzen, you can try the SDK guys that are around - zsombi, timp, kalikiana, Kaleo... ^^
<ahayzen> vthompson, nik90, right this binding loops http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~andrew-hayzen/+junk/music-app-u1db-conversion/view/head:/MusicPlaylists.qml#L164
<ahayzen> dpm, cool
<nik90> ahayzen: wanted to ask how you test your fixes in UITK? As in are you able to build and test uitk?
<ahayzen> nik90, i just overwrite the files with my modifications...
<nik90> ahayzen: ah
<ahayzen> nik90, vthompson, then this is the output in the console MusicPlaylists.qml:155:17: QML CoverRow: Binding loop detected for property "covers"
<vthompson> ahayzen, off the top of your head do you know what pkg I need to use U1DB-qml
<ahayzen> vthompson, errr hang on
<nik90> vthompson: qtdeclarative5-u1db1.0
<ahayzen> vthompson, try qtdeclarative5-u1db1.0
<ahayzen> vthompson, note tht bits of it don't work due to the bugs
<vthompson> nik90, ahayzen  thx
<ahayzen> vthompson, so u won't be able to see the tracks of a playlist
<ahayzen> vthompson, the recent list isn't sorted by time
<ahayzen> vthompson, and probably other bugs lol but u get the idea
<kalikiana> nik90: those branches need reviewers in fact, as in people stepping up to do those reviews ^_~
<nik90> kalikiana: I know..unfortunately I can help test the patches but not really the code itself since I am not good with c++ :/
<nik90> ahayzen: perhaps there is something wrong with the playlistStorage.getPlaylistCovers(name) function? Since CoverRow component is used in the exact same way in other files
<kalikiana> nik90: how about https://code.launchpad.net/~kalikiana/u1db-qt/newstylelog/+merge/183887 there's no c++ there
<ahayzen> nik90, yeah thts wht i suspect but don't know wht yet lol
<nik90> may be try doing, component.onCompleted: console.log(playlistStorage.getPlaylistCovers(name))
<ahayzen> nik90, gd idea :)
 * kalikiana waits for aquarius to come online to talk him into reviewing the other branches
<ahayzen> nik90, it comes back with a cover.. [file:///home/andy/.cache/media-art/album-ddbaf6bd108836d4afe269d86532a844-3847274bce1afa48001cb1e0d877a17c.jpg]
<nik90> ahayzen: hmm
<ahayzen> nik90, its not something stupid like having two queries running on the same index at the same time?
<vthompson> Could the binding loop be because of accessing  playlistStorage?
<ahayzen> vthompson, tht was my other thought
<vthompson> Maybe comment out "playlist"'s count string
<nik90> vthompson: but ahayzen seems to have accessed playlistStorage in other places as well though
<vthompson> nik90, yh just wondering if that's what's causing the loop
<vthompson> ahayzen, I can't run the branch so I won't be of much help :)
<ahayzen> vthompson, nik90, playlistStorage is where everything for it is stored http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~andrew-hayzen/+junk/music-app-u1db-conversion/view/head:/storage/PlaylistStorage.qml
<ahayzen> vthompson, no worries we're still waiting for stuff upstream so probably shouldn't spend too long on it
<nik90> ahayzen: just a thought, the coverRow component assigns covers to Image source. So shouldn't the file path be "/home/andy/.cache/media-art/album-ddbaf6bd108836d4afe269d86532a844-3847274bce1afa48001cb1e0d877a17c.jpg" instead of it starting with file:/// ?
<nik90> ahayzen: or is this used in other places as well where that works
<ahayzen> nik90, possibly....don't we just put Qt.ResolvedUrl() around it or something?
<nik90> ahayzen: nope we dont use Qt.resolvedurl() there
<ahayzen> oh no we don't
<nik90> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~andrew-hayzen/+junk/music-app-u1db-conversion/view/head:/common/CoverRow.qml
 * ahayzen checks wht is happening in trunk
<vthompson> popey, just saw your blog post. Good taste in music! :)
<popey> :D
<ahayzen> nik90, i get this back in trunk [file:///home/andy/.cache/media-art/album-57bab982bcba3e65c33206f442a015db-ec0c33dc9346a3e53339f4bdcb13ee35.jpg]
<popey> I was careful with the one I picked for that screenshot ㋛
<nik90> popey: lol...btw nice new blog theme
<nik90> seems like everyone is changing their blog theme recently
<ahayzen> popey, hehe...wait until the scrobbling works ;) then u'll have to be real careful wht u choose
<nik90> webupd8, iloveubuntu.net, popey etc etc
<nik90> ahayzen: ah ok...
<ahayzen> vthompson, did u get a chance to look at https://code.launchpad.net/~andrew-hayzen/music-app/convergence-prototype-a
<ahayzen> nik90, i'll come back to it another time i've been staring at it for too long lol
<nik90> +1
<popey> haha ahayzen
<popey> nik90: i saw someone else use it, it's just the default 2014 wordpress one :D
<vthompson> ahayzen, yep. Good start. The real hard part will be introducing panels. Filemanger might have a good example for us to use however
<ahayzen> vthompson, yeah tht'll be me next branch hopefully :)
<ahayzen> vthompson, do u think i need to do anything else to https://code.launchpad.net/~andrew-hayzen/music-app/convergence-prototype-a before merging?
<ahayzen> vthompson, i'm trying to do the transition in small steps to make it easier
<vthompson> ahayzen, not sure. Maybe propose a merge but leave it as a WIP so we can get a quick read of the diffs
<ahayzen> vthompson, cool
<vthompson> ahayzen, might also be good to get Jenkins to see it too
<ahayzen> vthompson, hehe
<ahayzen> vthompson, hmmm more to the fact how would we test convergence in jenkins?
<ahayzen> vthompson, can we have a test resize the window? then check the wideAspect bool?
<WebbyIT> popey, on calc blueprint you wrote "Ensure keypad does not get disappear when labels being entered". What does it mean?
<vthompson> ahayzen, yea, that's a fair point. I think jenkins starts the app in the size you specify, ie how we'd start in the desktop. I don't know what Filemanager tests--it starts in tablet/desktop mode
<mzanetti> dpm: sorry. I have to revert you commits
<popey> WebbyIT: lemme see
<mzanetti> dpm: seeing that sergio's commit broke lots of stuff
<dpm> mzanetti, no worries, committing directly was a mistake anyway
<ahayzen> vthompson, will i need to wait for Jenkins to run before marking as WIP? https://code.launchpad.net/~andrew-hayzen/music-app/convergence-prototype-a/+merge/203070
<vthompson> ahayzen, not sure. you can leave it proposed for now
<ahayzen> vthompson, cool, its actually quite a small diff :)
<popey> WebbyIT: http://imgur.com/q209FFc - when you click a label, the OSK/keypad disappears, which looks odd.
<popey> (on desktop)
<vthompson> ahayzen, it might be interesting to let it pass, then to specify a wide width to see what would fail at the moment
<WebbyIT> popey, so, on desktop has to not disappear, but on phone yes?
<popey> WebbyIT: well, on phone it switches to OSK, on desktop we don't have OSX, so need to keep keypad on
<ahayzen> vthompson, it would fail with trying to get to anything on the smaller toolbar at a guess
<WebbyIT> there is a simple way to know if app runs on desktop on or phone?
<ahayzen> heh OSX
<vthompson> ahayzen, would assume the same
<vthompson> ahayzen, I think this should go in as well
<vthompson> https://code.launchpad.net/~vthompson/music-app/sheet-size-on-desktop
<ahayzen> vthompson, yep :)
<ahayzen> vthompson, u want me to top-approve?
<vthompson> ahayzen, sure thing
<popey> WebbyIT: not really that I'm aware yet
<WebbyIT> popey, mhh, I'll try to find something
<vthompson> popey, dpm, mhall119, etc. I think one nice thing would be to assure that all fixes currently in launchpad for core apps are available in the click store and/or the Trusty builds. Music app already has one dup bug that's been fixed--I expect we'll get a few
<popey> I was about to say the same thing
<dpm> +1
<popey> Just let us know when you want us to crank a build out
<vthompson> ahayzen, what do you think? Push to the store now? we don't really have any merges waiting for phone UI.
<ahayzen> vthompson, when was the last click build?
<vthompson> Just in case ppl want to hack on our app next week as well
<vthompson> LONG time ago
<ahayzen> vthompson, do it :)
<vthompson> Last was r273 from launchpad... so not that long ago Dec 11.. but long enough ago
<popey> 245 is the one on my phone
<dpm> vthompson, popey, I agree, but I'd just wait for a few minutes for Jenkins to merge this one: https://code.launchpad.net/~vthompson/music-app/sheet-size-on-desktop/+merge/202001
<vthompson> dpm, sounds good. That mp should be transparent to the N4, but I agree.
<popey> phablet@ubuntu-phablet:~$ click list music | grep com.ubuntu.music
<popey> com.ubuntu.music        1.1.245
<dpm> vthompson, yeah, if it were to fail the tests, then we go for the click store update straight away and fix that branch later
<vthompson> popey, odd. root@ubuntu-phablet:/usr/share/click/preinstalled/com.ubuntu.music# click list music | grep com.ubuntu.music
<vthompson> com.ubuntu.music	1.1.273
<ahayzen> vthompson, my uni internet just crashed so if u said anything i would have missed it :P
<popey> haha
<popey> look at all the updates on my phone pending
<popey> my bad
<vthompson> ahayzen, saw you drop. I didn't say anything. Your campus internet is worse that ours was in the states.. that's saying something :)
<dpm> :)
<popey> http://popey.com/~alan/phablet/device-2014-01-24-142705.png
<vthompson> popey, for shame!
<popey> check that out!
<dpm> what a bad person you are...
<ahayzen> vthompson, hehe it is 10 up/down when it works in halls :) and 100 up/down on campus
<popey> its because I flashed clean then pushed a load of clicks from my laptop then did "pkcon install-local *.click"
<popey> clearly had old clicks on my laptop
<popey> good way to test updates though *ahem*
<ahayzen> vthompson, we have a pass from Jenkins https://code.launchpad.net/~andrew-hayzen/music-app/convergence-prototype-a/+merge/203070
<vthompson> ahayzen, now the question is do we want to use your branch to default to a wide mode on the desktop? I use the app on my desktop all the time, so it might be nice... BUT it'd probably also require you to make AP exceptions for the "wideAspect" property?
<ahayzen> vthompson, hmm yeah how would we do tht?
<vthompson> ahayzen, specifying a width in MainView IIRC
<ahayzen> vthompson, do we have the API to figure out if ur on a touch/pointer device
<ahayzen> vthompson, oh cause on the mobile it'll just fill the screen
<vthompson> ahayzen, yep, and on the tablet... I assume
<dpm> popey, when you ping sergiusens for a store update for music, can you check with him if there is a way to upload the reminders app without having to wait for a conclusion on the frameworks discussion? I've got a hunch it's going to take a while otherwise
<popey> dpm: its already uploaded
<popey> dpm: its blocked on me, i can let it through any time
<popey> if you want
<ahayzen> vthompson, but this is definitely gonna cause issues with autopilot...how has the file manager done it?
<dpm> popey, ah, yeah, let's upload it. Or were you waiting on anything else?
<popey> how about we get music updated and push both together, nice end to the day today ☻
<popey> no, just testing
<dpm> popey, sounds like a plan
<popey> kk
<popey> will do
<dpm> thanks \o/
<popey> once we get the nod from vthompson about when to push music
<vthompson> ahayzen, not sure. I would assume they check a property
<ahayzen> vthompson, i've just pushed changes to the size so we'll see wht fails
<vthompson> popey, I think pushing would be good
<popey> ok
<vthompson> ahayzen, just tested. I like this ratio:     width: units.gu(125)
<vthompson>     height: units.gu(80)
<ahayzen> vthompson, i just did w100/h80
<vthompson> ahayzen, that's probably good too
<ahayzen> vthompson, wht resolution is ur screen?
<vthompson> 1680/1200ish
<ahayzen> vthompson, mine is 1366x768 so tht nicely fills the centre :)
<vthompson> ahayzen, I lied 1680x1050
<vthompson> ahayzen, not bad! only 1 AP test to do some patchwork to!
<ahayzen> vthompson, \o/ it is the one tht tests the play/pause on the small toolbar
<ahayzen> vthompson, but surely we want to test both cases? desktop and mobile mode?
<vthompson> ahayzen, Probably. But I'm not sure how we'd do so.
<vthompson> ahayzen, I've seen AP accidentally resize the window... so maybe we could intentionally do so
<ahayzen> vthompson, hmmm i think we need to talk to some autopilot people about wht we should do about this
<dpm> mzanetti, what's the status of the reminders-app branch right now? Are you working on cmake changes? Reverting the .pot file made the translations in LP disappear, and if it's going to take a while for the rest of the fixes to land I'd send a simple MP that only touches the .pot file to have translations back
<vthompson> dpm, popey, what do you think? I'd rather we start in wide mode on the desktop--because I'm self-serving and use the app frequently--and then work on getting an AP test to get Jenkins to test phone mode. The builds will still test phone mode stuff...
<mzanetti> dpm: on it
<dpm> mzanetti, ok, thanks!
<vthompson> dpm, popey, addendum to above. I mean wait to get an AP that Jenkins can use to test both modes
<dpm> vthompson, what do you exactly mean with "we start", though? (sorry if I'm asking something obvious, I want to make sure I understand)
<popey> i agree
<popey> when the app is opened on desktop it should be wider than tall, or full screen by default
<vthompson> dpm, I mean launch the app in wide mode on the desktop. This means that Jenkins will also be testing the app in this mode
<popey> full screen is probably the easy/dirty way to do it
<vthompson> popey, ahayzen has found a nice ratio.
<ahayzen> popey, but how do we test the different buttons/labels that are present in the different modes?
<popey> ahayzen:  ---> balloons is that way
<ahayzen> popey, we can only test the default size unless we can resize the window somehow
<popey> right
<dpm> ahayzen, that's a really good question this might be a good one for fginther and balloons
<vthompson> popey, ahayzen, balloons, I think the proper way would be to check one or more properties that specify which mode is currently being used
<balloons> ahayzen, we can open the different sizes
<popey> happy for it to be a fixed size of some kind.
<balloons> yes, we do that for filemanager for instance
<james_w> hello, it appears that there's no field in the manifest of a click package for the application name. Should that be taken from a desktop file instead?
<balloons> the test changes depending on if we're in wide mode or not
<vthompson> balloons, so Jenkins tests both modes somehow?
<balloons> vthompson, atm jenkins merge will test wide mode, the lab tests phone mode
<vthompson> balloons, ok, ahayzen let's do the same
<ahayzen> balloons, vthompson how would we implement this?
<vthompson> balloons, This scares me a bit because we can break the phone and jenkins wont know and we won't know until an image is built
<balloons> once running in the lab it should run fine on both.. We simply check the flag in filemanager to see what UI it is running
<balloons> vthompson, yes, that is possible. But if it happens we'll revert
<vthompson> ahayzen, in the test you'd do an if wideMode else
<balloons> we do test on the phone before pushing manually
<ahayzen> balloons, ah so does Jenkins force the window size?
<popey> james_w: not "title"?
<balloons> ahayzen, jenkins tests in desktop mode.. We could ask fginther if we could also have it run a second set of tests (maybe only during autolanding) on a small window size
<popey> james_w: and "name"
<james_w> popey: name is package name right? Not user-friendly display name?
<ahayzen> balloons, tht would be useful
<popey> james_w: my manifest.json has both name and title., yes, name is com.popey.appname, title is Appname
<fginther> balloons, can't the test itself launch the application in a specific mode?
<james_w> popey: hmm
<popey> james_w: also, description
<james_w> popey: then my question becomes where I should get the "tagline" from :)
<popey> james_w: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6808794/ for example
<ahayzen> fginther, how would we do tht? because tht would be the best way
<vthompson> fginther, balloons the other idea would be to have jenkins resize
<popey> ooh
<james_w> "title: short (one-line) synopsis of the application"
<vthompson> fginther, balloons, or rather AP resize
<james_w> which to me is the "tagline" not the "app name"
<james_w> I have these holes to fill for submission: package name, app name, tagline, description
<balloons> fginther, in theory it could.. but if we could limit the xserver screen size that would force all the apps to behave in the smaller size. Which is probably better
<james_w> the first and last are easy
<james_w> I only have one element to put in the middle two, and I'm not sure which it is
<popey> i dont think I have seen tagline anywhere other than the website
<popey> so app name.
<fginther> balloons, is the application forced to fit within the xserver window? Do we know if this will work? :-)
<balloons> fginther, I don't know for sure, I'm curious :-)
<james_w> popey: ok, thanks
<popey> np
<fginther> balloons, it's an interesting idea. If it works, we should just need to duplicate the existing jenkins job and start the xserver with the limited size. Then run both jobs for the apps that want to do the small window testing
<mzanetti> dpm: ok. ready to approve your translation branch after you push the last fixes
<balloons> fginther, right.. I would suggest we do it for all apps. But consider only running the tests twice as part of autolanding, or maybe that would be confusing. I wouldn't want to slow down the jobs needlessly
<mzanetti> dpm: DO NOT use :parent :P
<fginther> balloons, I would not worry about slowing down the jobs, that problem is solved by scaling out
<balloons> true :-)
<balloons> then yea, let's do it
<dpm> mzanetti, I'll stay well away from it :)
<ahayzen> vthompson, lunch brb
<nik90> renato: I have some EDS bugs for you :)
<renato> I saw it
<renato> thanks for report it
<nik90> popey: hey I got a design question (usability) for you.
<PaoloRotolo> Guys, how to import music in the music-app?
<nik90> renato: let me know if you need any logs for the bug reports
<nik90> vthompson: ^^
<popey> nik90: go
<nik90> popey: In the add alarms page, we have options to set an alarm daily, weekly and one time. But isn't daily a special case of weeky?
<popey> PaoloRotolo: you have a phone connected via USB? if so, just drag it over via mtp in nautilus
<nik90> popey: since when you choose weekly and then select all days of the week, it is actually a daily alarm
<nik90> perhaps that can be removed
<nik90> popey: stefano made a small gif mockup https://launchpadlibrarian.net/162723769/proposal2.gif
<popey> nik90: ios has just one repeat option
<popey> you pick the days and thats it
<PaoloRotolo> Hi popey! No, unfortunately I've only a Nexus 7 (2013), still not supported by Ubuntu Touch...
<popey> http://imgur.com/PkUXIxs
<popey> nik90: ^
<nik90> popey: how do you know if it is repeating for 1 week or for the entire year?
<popey> you dont get that option
<popey> its on or off on the previous screen
<popey> nik90: http://imgur.com/PqOHQcu,WDuWWtW
<nik90> popey: ok..so technically that mockup by  stefano is good
<popey> yeah.
<nik90> popey: In the repeat alarm page, you can choose several values?
<popey> yes
<popey> nik90: same as yours, individually flip them on and off
 * popey cancells before he sets himself some ludicrous alarms
<nik90> ok
<PaoloRotolo> popey, can I do that on desktop too?
<popey> PaoloRotolo: if you put music in ~/Music and have mediascanner installed, yes, it should
<popey> vthompson: thats right isn't it?
<PaoloRotolo> popey, I've just installed mediascanner but it doesn't work...
<popey> is it running?
<vthompson> Hey PabloRubianes
<PabloRubianes> vthompson: hello
<vthompson> PabloRubianes, do a "ps -ef|grep mediascanner-service"
<PabloRubianes> vthompson: I am in my work in windows :S
<PaoloRotolo> popey, oh, right, I've to run mediascanner-service. Thanks :D
<vthompson> If you reboot it should run
<PabloRubianes> and yes I know I need to change of work vthompson
<vthompson> Otherwise you can do "mediascanner-service ~/Music"
<vthompson> PabloRubianes, ha. My work's workstation is a Windows PC as well
<renato> nik90, I added some comments on your bug
<renato> nik90, would be nice if you can isolate the bug
<renato> nik90, btw I have added the SDK project into the affected projects since this affect the SDK alarm components
<renato> and the problem could be on the component too
<Guest___> What's next if my merge request is approved?
<popey> Guest___: it gets tested by jenkins, and lands in trunk if all is well.
<popey> then we break out the champagne and celebrate
<nik90> renato: I will try to reproduce this from a sample app. I remember creating one sometime back.
<mzanetti> popey: what do you think? http://i.imgur.com/mk2YEqN.png
<rottinrob> morning everyone
<popey> mzanetti: wow, thats quite green!
<mzanetti> :D
<popey> is it their green?
<mzanetti> yeah
<popey> Well it's delightful then ☻
<mzanetti> you think I should file a merge request for it?
 * mzanetti likes
<mzanetti> and it makes the right edge animation cooler if there is some color in there :D
<popey> I am not sure I can speak authoritatively on matters of design.
<popey> but propose a merge and I will wave it at design on monday
<dpm> fginther, would you happen to know why this branch hasn't landed despite being approved? -> https://code.launchpad.net/~dpm/reminders-app/update-translations/+merge/203030
<fginther> dpm, the merge is failing with: Server sent an unexpected error: ('error', 'GhostRevisionsHaveNoRevno', 'Could not determine revno for {david.planella@ubuntu.com-20140124121210-n7rr1k4ezcznmdgw} because its ancestry shows a ghost at {david.planella@ubuntu.com-20140124121210-n7rr1k4ezcznmdgw}')
<fginther> Build step 'Execute shell' marked build as failure
<dpm> "an ancestry shows a ghost"
<dpm> that's scary stuff
<fginther> http://wiki.bazaar.canonical.com/GhostRevision
<WebbyIT> There is no castle for this ghost? Poor ghost!
<dpm> mzanetti, how did you revert the changes in trunk? Did you delete revisions or did you overwrite revisions? ^^
<dpm> "revision ghosts are just like real ghosts (such as they are) in that their discorporeal existence typically causes little, if any, harm. " I'm relieved now
<mzanetti> lol
<mzanetti> right... yeah, I did uncommit and push overwrite
<fginther> dpm, there still exists the problem that this branch won't merge automatically. You might need to create a new branch and resubmit
<dpm> yeah, will do that, thanks fginther
<mzanetti> thanks fginther
<fginther> dpm, mzanetti, no problem, may I change https://code.launchpad.net/~dpm/reminders-app/update-translations/+merge/203030 to something other than approved?
<fginther> dpm, jenkins is stuck in a loop trying to merge this in
<dpm> fginther, sure
<mzanetti> fginther: sure. disapprove it, we'll resubmit
<mzanetti> sorry dpm
<fginther> I marked as rejected
<dpm> mzanetti, no worries, it's fixable
<rottinrob> good morning all
<rottinrob> mzanetti...david mentioned a emulator to run the reminders app...where can I find this emulator
<samertm> rottinrob: there's a guide here http://davidplanella.org/ubuntu-emulator-quickstart-guide/
<samertm> it depends on which version of ubuntu you have
<rottinrob> thank you samertm
<samertm> and speaking of that, if we want to work on the Core apps, is it sufficient to have the emulator or should we be running Trusty Tahr?
<popey> samertm: personally i run on trusty
<samertm> popey: hey! I saw you on the ubuntu engineering webcast last wednesday!
<samertm> that was a lot of fun
<samertm> is there a way I can install trusty tahr beside 13.10 without dual-booting?
<popey> well, you can run 13.10
<dpm> rottinrob, I did mention it, sorry I didn't follow up, it's been a bit hectic this last couple of days
<popey> that should work fine
<dpm> rottinrob, the guide above should get you started, it's what I wanted to send you
<WebbyIT> samertm, I'm on 13.10 and have no problems, but remembert to add the right PPA ;)
<popey> samertm: thanks for the nice comments ☻
<rottinrob> no worries...I was just wanting to set this up and try to get back up to speed
<nik90> popey: I was following your policy of staying on the stable release before upgrading :) ... you upgrade too early
<popey> hah
<popey> I upgraded through peer pressure
<popey> I'd have been happy staying on 12.04! :D
<nik90> popey: oh great let's blame mhall119 and dpm :)
<mhall119> no no no, always blame popey
<dpm> I'm innocent: I'm using both 13.10 and trusty! :)
<samertm> How do active developers set up 14.04 for testing? Do they use a chroot?
<samertm> what is the most convenient way for me to run the latest 14.04 build :P
<popey> samertm: most just upgrade from 13.10 to 14.04 tbh
<dpm> yeah
<popey> 14.04 is pretty stable
<samertm> ah kk
<vthompson> samertm, I run a VM
<popey> he says with a 4GB xorg process
<dpm> I was going to say that too, a VM is another option
<samertm> I'll try a VM first
<samertm> ty
<vthompson> samertm, np
<nik90> mhall119, dpm: :)
<rottinrob> which is the best way to upgrade from 13.10 to Trusty?
<mhall119> update-manager -d
<rottinrob> kk...ty
<dpm> mzanetti, would you mind having a look to https://code.launchpad.net/~dpm/reminders-app/add-pot/+merge/203136 - I've kept the changes to the minimum and will wait until the cmake cleanup is done before doing more i18n-related changes
<mzanetti> dpm: approved
<dpm> awesome, thanks
<mzanetti> dpm: https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/reminders-app/change-edit-page/+merge/203139
<dpm> mzanetti, on it
<dpm> btw guys, if someone is looking for an app to help with, reviewing reminders-app is an area where we need help with: https://code.launchpad.net/reminders-app/+activereviews
 * dpm likes cmake's indication of percentage built
<jumper> hi all
<popey> hi
<mzanetti> dpm: hey, I think its not possible yet to open the camera in order to take a picture. I will implement a minimalistic camera view myself, ok?
<dpm> mzanetti, ack, makes sense then
<balloons> ahayzen, did the autopilot bug you found for your merge from a bit ago get solved yet?
<samertm> hey all
<nik90> samertm: hi
<samertm> how long does it take for the ubuntu-emulator to work? It's been on a black screen for a while.
<samertm> and it's launched the ubuntu-phablet terminal
<nik90> ooh I havent tried the emulator yet to be helpful.sry
<samertm> haha that's k
<dpm> samertm, it's in the order of minutes. Just check that you don't have other apps consuming a lot of memory or CPU, which tends either to kill or slow down the emulator
<dpm> if after 10 mins the emulator still shows the black screens it's a good signal it's better to restart it :)
<samertm> dpm: haha it's been about 15, but my cpu is still at 100%
<samertm> so I assume something is happening
<dpm> yeah, the PC is probably good as heating :)
<samertm> the bright side :P
<ahayzen> vthompson, why hasn't Jenkins run on https://code.launchpad.net/~bobo-324/music-app/fix1272151and1272113/+merge/203074
<vthompson> ahayzen, I think it only does so when top approved if you are not on the team
<ahayzen> balloons, it was solved but i don't think the merge has been approved
<ahayzen> vthompson, ah ok
<ahayzen> vthompson, shall i top approve?
<balloons> ahayzen, what vthompson said is correct
<vthompson> ahayzen, I just did
<ahayzen> vthompson, cool
<ahayzen> balloons, i'll find the autopilot MP...
<ahayzen> balloons, this one https://code.launchpad.net/~thomir/autopilot-qt/export-qobject/+merge/201865
<ahayzen> vthompson, wht was the result of the discussions about screen size?
<vthompson> ahayzen, from a testing perspective?
<ahayzen> vthompson, yeah
<vthompson> ahayzen, I assume we just want to make the test detect wideMode and handle both
<ahayzen> vthompson, ok i'll add tht in
<vthompson> ahayzen, Jenkins and desktop (by default) will run in wide mode and the image builds will test phone mode
<vthompson> ahayzen, anything more than that can be worked out soon here
<ahayzen> vthompson, cool and we can do manual autopilot on device
<ahayzen> vthompson, u have the script to do tht?
<vthompson> yep
<vthompson> ah
<vthompson> ahayzen, do a "debuild -uc -us" from the music-app root directory
<ahayzen> vthompson, no there is one which runs autopilot on the device from a bzr branch for u
<ahayzen> vthompson, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6721815/
<ahayzen> vthompson, then just run for example ... script.sh lp:music-app music_app
<ahayzen> vthompson, it doesn't even need a writeable image which is cool
<vthompson> ahayzen,  I see and then you can also do something like " music_app.tests.test_music.TestMainWindow.test_create_playlist_from_songs_tab" as the second param to run just one test
<vthompson> ahayzen, I've never done it that way
<ahayzen> vthompson, yep
<samertm> dpm: I waited way too long the first time
<vthompson> ahayzen,  I know you've shown me the script before... just havent used it/saved it away
<samertm> I restarted the emulator and it took ~5 minutes to launch
<ahayzen> vthompson, :)
<ahayzen> vthompson, also we found if u comment out the lines that run the tests.... if u then restart the device the music-app is then replaced with tht one ...so it can be used to deploy apps
<ahayzen> vthompson, i usually do script.sh lp:music-app && adb reboot to test the app now
<vthompson> ahayzen, neat.  I might still do it the old way as I don't want to deploy if I'm testing. But this is a neat way to deploy
<ahayzen> vthompson, yep
<ahayzen> vthompson, it just means u don't have to make the image writeable
<dpm> samertm, ah, cool (as "cool" as 5 minutes can be :)
<vthompson> ahayzen, speaking of deploying: http://i.imgur.com/0kRBfFu.png
<dpm> I need to call it a day, nice work everyone, good hack day, and it's still not over! :-)
<vthompson> ahayzen, woot
<samertm> dpm: it was nice to meet you!
<samertm> cya
<ahayzen> vthompson, 321!
<nik90> dpm: enjoy your evening
<dpm> see you, have fun :)
<dpm> thanks nik90, samertm
<doflah> are there any hack day tasks I can help out on?
<ahayzen> vthompson, we need a commit msg https://code.launchpad.net/~bobo-324/music-app/fix1272151and1272113/+merge/203074
<vthompson> ahayzen, just added one
<ahayzen> doflah, there are a few links on these blog posts http://popey.com/blog/2014/01/24/january-2014-core-apps-hack-day-one-reminders-and-music/ http://davidplanella.org/ubuntu-core-apps-hack-days-back/
<ahayzen> doflah, also searching for bugs which have the tag hackday or bitesize within the coreapps
<ahayzen> vthompson, passes on the Nexus 4 now for Jenkins ... https://code.launchpad.net/~andrew-hayzen/music-app/convergence-prototype-a/+merge/203070 :)
<ahayzen> vthompson, passed on Jenkins as well https://code.launchpad.net/~andrew-hayzen/music-app/convergence-prototype-a/+merge/203070
<ahayzen> vthompson, brb
<vthompson> ahayzen, I get one failure, but it might be the same playlists test fluke seen earlier in the #ubuntu-touch room
<vthompson> ahayzen, I need to step out. I'll be back in an hour or so
<samertm> this might be a dumb question
<samertm> but how do I run the music-app on the ubuntu phone emulator after I grab the code from launchpad?
<balloons> samertm, you want to run code you've written?>
<balloons> samertm, in general it's easier to run it locally on the desktop if you are trying to test things. Otherwise you can simply ssh in and run it as normal
<balloons> bzr branch, qmlscene music-app.qml
<samertm> ah, so I should run it from the ubuntu-phone terminal?
<balloons> samertm, yep that should work out fine
<samertm> thanks!
<balloons> ahayzen, re: https://code.launchpad.net/~thomir/autopilot-qt/export-qobject/+merge/201865.. Cool, looks like it might be ready to go. I wonder if I can get someone to review outside of thomi
<popey> balloons: do you have reminders-app on your device?
<popey> or indeed mhall119
<balloons> popey, my device is down for the count atm
<balloons> well, I do have the n10, I could try it on that
<balloons> why do you ask?
<popey> its in the store
<popey> wanted someone to test install
<popey> because i already have it
<ahayzen> balloons, cool would be good to get tht landed
<ahayzen> vthompson, back.... yh looks like we have a flaky test...which one is it in particular i may look to see if i can improve it
<samertm> where does music-app look for music?
<ahayzen> samertm, it uses the mediascanner are u on desktop/device?
<samertm> ahayzen, desktop
<ahayzen> samertm, if u say ran the following it would add ~/Music to the index... mediascanner-service ~/Music
<ahayzen> samertm, assuming the package 'mediascanner' has been installed (we did have issues with this not being installed before)
<samertm> ahayzen, it worked!
<ahayzen> samertm, \o/
<samertm> and mediascanner wasn't installed
<samertm> thanks!
<ahayzen> samertm, np
<samertm> should mediascanner be added to the touch-coreapps package?
<ahayzen> samertm, there is/was a bug for it
 * ahayzen tries to find
<ahayzen> samertm, https://bugs.launchpad.net/music-app/+bug/1241403
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1241403 in mediascanner "Music app's grilo plugin package needs to depend on mediascanner" [Undecided,New]
<ahayzen> samertm, also we will be moving away from Grilo soon (hopefully) so this won't be an issue
<doflah> ahayzen, what's replacing it?
<ahayzen> doflah, there will be a media scanner service that we will talk directly to
<ahayzen> doflah, and a media-hub for playing tracks
<ahayzen> danielholm, o/
<samertm> ah, kk
<samertm> about this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/music-app/+bug/1272155
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1272155 in Ubuntu Music App "Clicking a track from a sheet when it is currently playing pauses the track instead of taking the user to the Now Playing page" [Low,Triaged]
<samertm> what is the correct behavior for clicking a track that is already playing
<ahayzen> samertm, either for it to restart the track and refill the queue or to do nothing...but in both cases show the now playing
<samertm> alright
<samertm> thanks
<ahayzen> samertm, could be a one liner ...
<ahayzen> samertm, however i guess if it clicked in the now playing page it would need to pause
<ahayzen> samertm, i suspect changing this else if statement to only be true if on the now playing page might work ... http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~music-app-dev/music-app/trunk/view/head:/music-app.qml#L447
<ahayzen> samertm, thts where i would start
<samertm> thanks a bunch!
<samertm> this is a brand new code base to me :P
<ahayzen> samertm, hehe np just ping me, vthompson or danielholm if u need help
<ahayzen> samertm, anyway i gtg, good luck i'll be around tomorrow if u need any help
<danielholm> anyone else having issues with logging in to Evernote from Online Accounts on Touch device?
<vthompson> danielholm, I had tried a bit ago and recall that it was difficult. I'll try to give it ago again.
<samertm> vthompson, I'm a new contributor and I think I've fixed a bug
<samertm> how do I run the testing suite?
<samertm> and do you want to look at my patch
<popey> danielholm: you have a sandbox.evernote.com account?
<popey> thats what it ties to
<vthompson> samertm, push your code to launchpad when you want. do you have a device?
<popey> (i.e. not a standard evernote.com account)
<samertm> vthompson, I have the emulator
<vthompson> samertm, I'm not sure how to test against the emulator, actually. If you push your code I'll run it through my device
<mhall119> popey: I don't see the reminders app for download
<samertm> alright!
<vthompson> mhall119, popey I thought you still had to push it from the project branch
<mhall119> 15:17 < popey> its in the store
<vthompson> as I've looked for it in the click store recently as well
<mhall119> I assumed he was talking about reminders
<popey> hmm, well, it should be
 * popey pokes sergio
<popey> ok, should be live soon
<vthompson> samertm, if you run this on the desktop or emulator one thing you'll notice is that the user can no longer pause a track by clicking on it in the Now Playing page.
<daker> popey: responded, i can't make it :'(
<samertm> vthompson, so it needs to be paused when you click on it on the now playing page?
<popey> daker: ☹
<vthompson> samertm, that's my opinion. There probably isn't a spec saying we need to do so. Let's take a poll
<samertm> I know on some media players, like the iphone, clicking the album art doesn't change whether or not the track is being played
<samertm> it brings up the tool bar
<samertm> which is the behavior it has right now
<vthompson> mhall119, popey: samertm is fixing a bug I reported. When a user navigates an album, genre, playlist, etc, if he/she clicks on a track that happens to be the one playing in the list it pauses--even though they are not in the now playing page.  I think this should bring up the Now Playing page. Now the question is we don't really have a spec for this, but we assumed that clicking on the large now playing cover art wo
<vthompson> uld play/pause when clicked. What do you think?
<popey> hmm, i can see clicking the currently playing track is an interesting use case. how often would you do that? once you do, and it pauses, would you be pleasantly surprised at discovering that feature
<vthompson> samertm, IMO the main thing is the behavior for the sheet should be as you have it. However, the user should still be able to click and toggle play/pause in the now playing page
<popey> I'm always a fan of having a quick way to get a phone to STFU
<samertm> vthompson, alright, I can work on that
<samertm> thanks for the input
<popey> if I happen to have a list of tracks on screen and one of them is playing and i want to shut the phone up because some other thing needs my attention, it could be useful, yes.
<vthompson> Well, let's talk about this... it was just our assumption
<popey> are there any other music apps which do this?
<samertm> hmm!
<popey> its a novel behaviour
<samertm> wait, how about this
<vthompson> So, the google music app restarts the song if clicked from the queue
<vthompson> the google play music app does nothing it seems
<samertm> if you're using the music-app from the Now Playing screen and you click a song to start it, the song starts and the toolbar comes up
<samertm> but if you drag the screen to look at the other songs, the tool bar goes down
<samertm> so if the user wanted to get back the toolbar without pausing the song, they'll need to swipe up from the bottom
<samertm> (if pressing the song being played pauses the track)
<vthompson> Actually let me check on something. I think one reason I did it this way is due to someone's original desire to have an easy way to pause, etc, when driving
<samertm> otherwise, clicking the currently playing song will bring up the toolbar
<vthompson> samertm, yea, the swipe up to get to the currently playing track is a design decision (and a good one). It is a neat feature that clicking on the now playing item pops the toolbar
<vthompson> samertm, I think it's a bit of an unprecedented feature we currently have, but I've come to depend upon it.
<vthompson> danielholm, have you been reading along?
<danielholm> vthompson: reading what?
<danielholm> ah,
<danielholm> danielholm: I can read up
<vthompson> danielholm, do you click on the currently playing large cover art to play/pause at all?
<danielholm> vthompson: nope. Not usually.
<popey> tbh I didnt know that happened before you just mentioned it
<danielholm> vthompson: maybe when I am in a hurry to stop the music. but usually I use the buttons for it
<vthompson> Well, I might be outvoted. I use it all the time. (possibly because I introduced the feature :X)
<popey> heh
<danielholm> vthompson: ok. WOuld there be another use of clicking the large cover instead?
<popey> zoom
<popey> ?
<vthompson> danielholm, maybe restarting the song from the beginning. That's what my Google Music app does
<samertm> danielholm: right now it just brings up the tool bar.
<vthompson> I think simply bringing up the toolbar is less useful
<samertm> clicking on the album art on the default android music app does nothing
<danielholm> vthompson, samertm hmm.. ok. Someone was asking for this? It might be an idea. But then again, I always drag the duration back to 0, or press back
<vthompson> But given that no one else knew you could pause the song this way... only very slightly less useful :)
<danielholm> vthompson: I am ok with it pausing. I dont think it should restart the track. back button should do that (right?)
<vthompson> danielholm, yep after the time limit (5 or 10 secs IIRC)
<danielholm> vthompson: exactly. so either keep the play/pause or make it do nothing?
<vthompson> It'd just be extra work for samertm to retain this feature just in the Now Playing queue.
<danielholm> aha
<danielholm> do whats less work then, I suppose
<vthompson> I think the consensus is that it could be useful, but isn't obvious to use.
<vthompson> samertm, You could check what mode the app's in. There's a mode for the now playing page
<samertm> vthompson, what do you mean?
<vthompson> samertm, Easiest way to check for the now playing page being active might be to check if "currentPage == nowPlaying"
<danielholm> vthompson, samertm: that the large cover can do different things based in page?
<vthompson> If so then you'd allow the play/pause toggle
<vthompson> danielholm, no, the mode is more for the state of the toolbar
<danielholm> aha ok
<samertm> Okay, so I'll add the play/pause toggle
<samertm> thanks for the help!
<vthompson> No worries, thanks for *your* help!
<samertm> vthompson, do you know what player.playbackState represents?
<vthompson> samertm, should be the play/paused state of the MediaPlayer component.
<vthompson> this is the main object that plays the tunes
<samertm> okay
<samertm> vthompson, I just pushed a branch which has the behavior you wanted
<samertm> :D
<vthompson> samertm, good work!
<samertm> vthompson, thanks!
<vthompson> samertm, we have no current tests for this area. So there's no benefit to directly testing with the autopilot infrastructure.
<vthompson> samertm, Assigned the bug to you and formally reviewing now
<samertm> vthompson, awesome!
<samertm> this is my first free software patch haha
<vthompson> samertm, Ok. So what I'll let you do next is click on your branch and "Propose for merging" you'll then add a short description (which can be the same as the commit message) click on "Extra options" and then fill in the "Commit message" with something like "* Prevent pausing from elements that do not directly control playback" and click the "Propose Merge" button.
<samertm> vthompson, should I include the bug number in the description or the commit?
<vthompson> No need, it will be assigned when merged. We have a nice sophisticated bot that does that for us
<samertm> alright, I just proposed the merge
<vthompson> as you can see the bug is still related to the merge since it was related to the branch itself.
<samertm> yup
<vthompson> samertm, approved for merge! Feel free to take the time to look at the other apps as well in the oncoming days as they also could use some love! Thanks again!
#ubuntu-app-devel 2014-01-25
<samertm> vthompson: awesome! thanks so much. I've been staring at this monitor for way too long, so I'm going to go eat.
<vthompson> samertm, enjoyQ
<vthompson> er, enjoy!
<doflah> vthompson, I'm looking at https://bugs.launchpad.net/music-app/+bug/1272154
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1272154 in Ubuntu Music App "New or Edit Playlist dialog should have a text box with a different tint from the background" [Low,Triaged]
<vthompson> doflah, that's a picky little bug I filed
<doflah> it looks like only the foreground color is exposed in the API, shouldn't there be a background color property as well?
<vthompson> doflah, well, I assume either TextField has a foreground of sorts or we could use a different component or combination of components.
<vthompson> *background not foreground
<doflah> putting it in a white rectangle seems to work, I just wasn't sure if I could tap in to whatever was giving it the white background when it had focus
<LucaBiolcati> when Hack Day will start?
<LucaBiolcati> sorry it is on 27th
<delsa> hello to everyone
<delsa> I made a mokeup of calendar app for tablet http://ubuntuone.com/65EzxdK5sLJqdPyWO03RJA http://ubuntuone.com/6XIuBBwccT46dd0ClholCe hope you like it
<popey> hi
<popey> ooh! delsa i like those!
<delsa> thanks popey :)
<delsa> popey , I'm not able with balsamiq, so I prefer Inkscape
<nik90> alrite people the clock app is all ready for the hackday. I have tagged all bugs with "hackday" and also added in a difficult level to ensure you know what you are stepping into.
<nik90> Looking forward to the hackday event
<popey> nik90: thanks!
<WebbyIT> I'm sorry, but on calc there are no bitesize bugs :/
<popey> ☻
<ogra_> add some !
<ogra_> :)
<nik90> WebbyIT: I had to think for like 10-15 mins to come up with bitesize bugs
#ubuntu-app-devel 2014-01-26
<qwebirc526320> I have fixed three bitesize bugs, any other helps needed
<popey> qwebirc526320: oh awesome, which ones out of interest?
<qwebirc526320> popey: Can I try solve this bug: Bug #1251624
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1251624 in Ubuntu Music App "back button should not be random when in shuffle mode" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1251624
<popey> qwebirc526320: yeah, that's been annoying for a while, would be great to get fixed
<popey> Thanks!
<qwebirc526320> popey, by the way, about theming, any suggestion about changing the background of the textfield?
<popey> qwebirc526320: I dont know, sorry.
<qwebirc526320> popey: It's OK
<ybon> o/
<popey> o/
<popey> ybon: bug 1272929  bug 1272930 & bug 1272931
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1272929 in OSMTouch "Search should use similar bounding as POI" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1272929
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1272930 in OSMTouch "Focus isn't on text box when opening search" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1272930
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1272931 in OSMTouch "Add navigation for keyboard/pointer equipped devices" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1272931
<popey> \o/ consequtive bug numbers :D
<ybon> thanks :)
<ybon> popey: do you think the keyboard/pointer navigation is needed for 0.1.0?
<ybon> Other two are without discussion :)
<popey> up to you
<popey> i think it's low/wishlist tbh
<popey> it only came up because we're implementing the kb/mouse on all the core apps
<popey> but they are all beyond 0.1.0
<ybon> ok
<ybon> I will have a look in any cases
<ybon> if it's trivial, no discussion :)
<ybon> suprinsingly, "focus: true" doesn't do what I would expect, and if I set myLabel.focus  = true at component.onCompleted, the keyboard doesn't raise :(
<ybon> popey: do recall any app where the focus is made on textfield at load time?
<ybon> I've checked weather and clock, this is not the case
<ybon> was looking for an example as what I understand from the doc doesn't behave like I would expect ;)
<nik90> ybon: try forceactivefocus()
<ybon> thanks nik90 trying it :)
<ybon> at component.oncompleted time?
<nik90> ybon: so if you have a label, you would do myLabel.forceActiveFocus() at component.onCompleted time of the page.
<ybon> works :)
<ybon> thanks again :)
<nik90> ybon: no worries
<ybon> is there a way to link a commit to an issue on launchpad?
<ybon> Like in github #id
<daker> bzr commit --fixes lp:BUGNUM
<ybon> ah, great! Thanks :)
<nik90> ooh that's nice..I always used to go to the bug report and link it to the MP.
<daker> if you are using a bot to merge stuff, which i suppose you do, the bot will use the bug number from commit and mark it as "Fix Commited" once the branch is merged
<popey> ybon: nice one, thanks for the help nik90 & daker!
<popey> ybon: see, knew it was a good idea to relocate to this channel ☻
<ybon> yep :)
<WebbyIT> is bug 1228174 still valid? I'm not able to reproduce it
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1228174 in Ubuntu RSS Feed Reader App "qmlscene crashes when swiping a feed to delete" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1228174
<ybon> Anyone has already played with autoFitViewport property of MapItemView by chance? I don't get to make it work
<nik90> popey: what was the url to your server where you stored screenshots you took? I am looking for the apple clock app screenshots.
 * nik90 needs them for reference
<popey> nik90: http://popey.com/~alan/phablet/gallery.php
<popey> oh, not those
<popey> uh
<popey> http://imgur.com/WDuWWtW
<popey> http://imgur.com/PqOHQcu
<popey> http://imgur.com/PkUXIxs
<nik90> popey: wonderful. thnx!
<popey> np
<nik90> popey: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/CoreApps/Clock/DigitalMode
#ubuntu-app-devel 2015-01-19
<AkivaAvraham> Anyone ever run autopilot tests on a device or emulator?
<veebers> AkivaAvraham: autopilot is run everyday on Ubuntu Touch devices. It should work with the emulator, but haven't tried myself recently. Are you experiencing issues?
<AkivaAvraham> veebers, well I don't have a device, and I need to know the command neccessary to execute tests from a commandline.
<AkivaAvraham> veebers, https://code.launchpad.net/~akiva/qtcreator-plugin-autopilot/trunk
<veebers> AkivaAvraham: I'm not sure about the emulator sorry, but we use phablet-test-run to run the tests
<AkivaAvraham> veebers, okay but question
<AkivaAvraham> veebers, is phablet-test-run ran in phablet-shell?
<veebers> AkivaAvraham: hmm, my memory is a little rusty in this sense, but I'm pretty sure it makes sure that the noted packages are installed then runs the autopilot command. All this done with a series of 'adb shell' commands.
<veebers> but I might be wrong
<veebers> AkivaAvraham: sorry that I can't be more help. In a couple of hours more people will be online that could extend what I've said
<AkivaAvraham> !ping
<ubot5> pong!
<AkivaAvraham> veebers, you don't have a device, do you?
<veebers> AkivaAvraham: nominally I do, but not right now with me sorry
<AkivaAvraham> bzoltan_, The plugin is almost done, however I just need to know what commands are needed to run tests on devices. Namely, I need to know whether I have to ssh into the device using phablet shell. I don't have a device unfortunately.
<bzoltan_> AkivaAvraham: So the AP tests of the active project is imported automagically?
<AkivaAvraham> bzoltan_, yes
<bzoltan_> AkivaAvraham:  Awesome. Let me see that one first.
<AkivaAvraham> bzoltan_, okay. Do you want a video?
<AkivaAvraham> or the lp?
<bzoltan_> AkivaAvraham:  The on device execution might be tricky. The idea is that we use the QtCreator's internal logic.
<bzoltan_> AkivaAvraham: preferable lp: please
<AkivaAvraham> bzoltan_, okay one sec
<AkivaAvraham> https://code.launchpad.net/~akiva/qtcreator-plugin-autopilot/trunk
<AkivaAvraham> bzoltan_, ^
<bzoltan_> AkivaAvraham:  How is the list updated? I mean if I add new tests ... how they will show up in the list? After build?
<AkivaAvraham> bzoltan_, onProjectChanged signal
<bzoltan_> AkivaAvraham:  nice
<bzoltan_> AkivaAvraham:  I will jump on it with zbenjamin when he joins and give you some feedback.
<AkivaAvraham> bzoltan_, I guess I could add an update mechanism; good idea
<AkivaAvraham> bzoltan_, look forward to it. Some of the code will be cleaned up; I'm just waiting until I implement device running.
<AkivaAvraham> Running the test on the device is easy if it can be done from a regular terminal... as said though; no device so I am out of luck.
<bzoltan_> AkivaAvraham:  The emulator should at your disposal
<bzoltan_> should be
<AkivaAvraham> bzoltan_, it is; does that count as a device?
<bzoltan_> AkivaAvraham:  yes, it does
<AkivaAvraham> bzoltan_, okay, and if I am in a shell, and the emulator is running, am I running tests using adb or phablet-shell?
<bzoltan_> AkivaAvraham:  with phablet-test-run
<AkivaAvraham> or am I running tests from my desktop, using a tool that tells the device to run the device.
<AkivaAvraham> run the test*
<AkivaAvraham> okay
<bzoltan_> AkivaAvraham:  you will need to install few autopilot packages in the emulator
<AkivaAvraham> bzoltan_, oh okay
<AkivaAvraham> sudo apt-get install autopilot3?
<bzoltan_> AkivaAvraham: yeps
<AkivaAvraham> okay
<dholbach> good morning
<gventuri> popey: hi. do you reckon it would be possible to arrange a handover with the weather app? We have some new designs ready
<popey> gventuri: yeah, I will poke the guys again
<gventuri> popey: thanks
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Monday, and happy Tin Can Day! :-D
<AkivaAvraham> !ping
<ubot5> pong!
<zbenjamin> nik90: ping
<AkivaAvraham> pang
<mzanetti> rpadovani: popey: next update: http://notyetthere.org/data/com.ubuntu.developer.mzanetti.machines-vs-machines_0.1.3_armhf.click
<mzanetti> file size down to 22MB (from the 135 last week) :D
<rpadovani> \o/
<zbenjamin> aquarius_: do you lan to also ship native components with ucs?
<aquarius_> zbenjamin, yep.
<aquarius_> that's what makes it most interesting.
<zbenjamin> how will that work?
<aquarius_> when you submit a component, it contains the binary bit of it compiled for x86, amd64, and arm.
<zbenjamin> aquarius_: we are thinking about teaching qmake about ucs
<aquarius_> Nope.
<aquarius_> well, maybe
<aquarius_> A pure qml project does not use qmake
<aquarius_> I do not want people writing pure qml projects to have to start *using* qmake.
<zbenjamin> aquarius_: we are changing that
<zbenjamin> aquarius_: since our pure qml projects come with more than just running qml files, it also needs to "make install" and "update translations"
<aquarius_> I think that's a wrong thing to do. When I'm writing a pure QML project, which is most of the time and should be most of the time for most app authors, I do not want to have to think about or care about or even see any compilation stuff. It's both hard and annoying. :)
<zbenjamin> using qmlproject for more than prototyping is discouraged even by Qt upstream
<aquarius_> That's because Qt upstream think that everybody should be writing C++ projects and using QML for nothing more than UI.
<zbenjamin> aquarius_: well when you use QtC most of that is automatic anyway. Right click project -> add file works with qmake projects
<zbenjamin> and if you write a qml project without QtC you do not care about projectfiles anyway
<zbenjamin> the problem with qmlproject is that we need so many ugly hacks
<aquarius_> If you make compilation invisible, and make projects always build fat packages which are compiled for every arch in one package, then I think it's a good idea. Historically, that's been seen as less important, because it's perceived as OK for people compiling code to have to care about architectures, because they're C++ people. That's precisely absolutely the mindset that ucs is trying to fix.
<aquarius_> I am very, very firmly of the opinion that I should be able to write nothing but QML, and if I need something that QML doesn't do, I "ucs install whatever" to get a thing which does do it -- and there are no "shadow builds", no architecture stuff, and it builds one single click package.
<aquarius_> if that's doable with the stuff you're thinking about, then I am an eager supporter or your work.
<aquarius_> *of your work
<zbenjamin> aquarius_: yep the pure qml qmake project comes with "all" as architecture
<aquarius_> right. I've already put some stuff in ucs which adds the downloaded-binary-component folders to the qmake setup
<aquarius_> but having Ubuntu SDK automatically take care of that would, of course, be even nicer.
<AkivaAvraham> zbenjamin, bzoltan_ will I be able to get feedback within the next few hours? Or should I join your folks tomorrow?
<bzoltan_> AkivaAvraham:  I think tomorrow would be more realistic
<AkivaAvraham> bzoltan_, until then my friends
<AkivaAvraham> o/
<bzoltan_> AkivaAvraham:  I am struggling with the localized chroots right now
<bzoltan_> AkivaAvraham:  take care
<AkivaAvraham> bzoltan_, did you try yelling at them?
<aquarius_> zbenjamin, I'm happy to discuss this stuff in more detail.
<bzoltan_> AkivaAvraham:  that is what I am doing ...all the time
<AkivaAvraham> And they arent listening? Dang
 * bzoltan_ once fixed a bug by looking at it angry
<ogra_> you probably need to yell in the right language if it is a localization prob
<AkivaAvraham> You could also try spitting on them, or making jokes about its mother.
<bzoltan_> ogra_: you do not want to hear angry Hungarian :D
<ogra_> :)
<zbenjamin> aquarius_:  i wonder if it makes sense to make it possible to pull the source instead of the binaries  for C++ based projects
<aquarius_> zbenjamin, I... basically don't care about C++ based projects. I'm sure that pulling the source there is the right thing to do.
<aquarius_> But someone writing a C++-based project already has that as an option -- they can go grab the source from Launchpad for a component, and use it.
<aquarius_> Someone writing a QML-based project does not have it as an option precisely because they do not understand compilation and should not have to.
<aquarius_> ucs is, in my mind, primarily aimed at people who want to write in QML (which I think should be most app authors) but need the occasional-but-common API that QML doesn't provide -- write to a file, get the path to your home dir, etc.
<aquarius_> so you "ucs install sil/GetHomeDir" and then import ubuntu_component_store.sil.HomeDir 1.0 in your QML, and carry on writing QML. No compilation required.
<zbenjamin> ok
<aquarius_> Now, if that ucs command actually quietly downloads the source and adds it to your Run setup, so that the source gets compiled with your project *and you don't notice*, then I'm fine with it.
<aquarius_> If adding a component as source alters the way you work with a pure QML project, then I don't want to do it.
<aquarius_> It is not at all clear to me that the best way to solve this problem is "make everyone deal with qmake so it's hard all the time", though. :)
<aquarius> In particular, I do not see at all why "make install" is required for a pure QML app.
<aquarius> Part of the issue here is that everyone who is building the tools to make apps is a C++ person and therefore sees doing things the compile way as being the right thing to do.
<om26er_> artmello, Hi! re: https://code.launchpad.net/~artmello/gallery-app/gallery-app-handle_gif_files/+merge/244934
<om26er_> artmello, are the .gif supposed to animate as well ?
<artmello> om26er_: no, only showing the files
<om26er_> ack
<om26er_> artmello, How do I test fix for bug 1382109 ?
<ubot5> bug 1382109 in gallery-app (Ubuntu RTM) "Events view should be shown on import" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1382109
<om26er_> there seems to be no steps in the bug report and the description is not clear enough.
<artmello> om26er_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9784954/
<artmello> om26er_: something like that
<om26er_> artmello, Hi!
<om26er_> artmello, I found this bug on image 202: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gallery-app/+bug/1412442
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1412442 in gallery-app (Ubuntu) "Images are black when opened in gallery" [Critical,New]
<om26er_> not related to silo 14 though.
<artmello> om26er_: I think that could be the same issue nerochiaro reported here #1412432
<nerochiaro> artmello: om26er_: same issue, i am looking into it. please mark one of the bugs as duplicate
<om26er_> nerochiaro, my bugs have the steps so I'll marks yours duplicate. sounds fine ?
<nerochiaro> om26er_: ok
<om26er_> artmello, there are no new tests for the new changes, is there a reason for that ?
<artmello> om26er_: about the moving to events view, no no specific reason
<mivoligo> mzanetti: hi
<om26er_> artmello, bug 1382109 needs to have some kind of automated test. Writing an autopilot test should not be too much effort for this.
<ubot5> bug 1382109 in gallery-app (Ubuntu RTM) "Events view should be shown on import" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1382109
<artmello> om26er_: ok, will work on that
<mzanetti> mivoligo: hey ho
<mivoligo> mzanetti: I'm done with these ending images
<mivoligo> mzanetti: where should I put them?
<mzanetti> mivoligo: into the levelpack
<mzanetti> mivoligo: just put them top-level into the machines-vs-machines folder
<mzanetti> next to the levelpack.json
<mivoligo> ok
<mivoligo> mzanetti: I'm not entirely happy with them tbh, but their not that bad :)
<mzanetti> mivoligo: will have a look at them shortly
<mzanetti> mivoligo: ah, got feedback from the testers that the tower popup (to upgrade, destroy etc) should be semi-transparent
<mzanetti> will try that to see how it looks
<mzanetti> biab
 * mivoligo is googling biab
<dholbach> hey beuno
<beuno> oh-oh
<dholbach> so... regarding the appname.devname move....
<dholbach> basically we just ask zbenjamin and bzoltan_ to backport qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu and we're done and can move on to documenting things?
<dholbach> click-reviewers-tools is already backported AFAIK
<bzoltan_> dholbach:  yes
<dholbach> bzoltan_, were you planning to backport 1408644 to the sdk release ppa?
<beuno> dholbach, yeap
<dholbach> ok, c-r-t is confirmed to be backported
<bzoltan_> dholbach: yes
<dholbach> hum, I can't find it in the commit logs
<dholbach> https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sdk-team/qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu/trunk/revision/321 mentions bug 1400741
<ubot5> bug 1400741 in qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu (Ubuntu) "API tab links to the wrong version of the API" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1400741
<dholbach> ok, looks like that was a mistake
<dholbach> bzoltan_, zbenjamin: do you already know when you're going to do q-p-u backports again?
<bzoltan_> dholbach: I was planning to do one this week. Around Thursday.
<dholbach> great
<dholbach> bzoltan_, https://bugs.launchpad.net/developer-ubuntu-com/+bug/1408644
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1408644 in Ubuntu App Developer site "App namespace move to appname.devname" [High,Triaged]
<bzoltan_> dholbach:  is that enough, or do you need it earlier
<dholbach> beuno, ^?
<beuno> well, this is in place in production
<beuno> the sooner its out there, the less confusion
<dholbach> right right
<dholbach> beuno, does myapps load for you right now?
<beuno> no
<beuno> it's down
<bzoltan_> beuno: we have other changes bundled with this, so I rather keep the safe backporting process :)
<dholbach> beuno, ah, is it back up again?
<beuno> dholbach, it is now, yes
<dholbach> beuno, hum, can app names include "-"?
<beuno> dholbach, yes, but I think it's currently being rejected, bug is WIP
<dholbach> ok...
<dholbach> beuno, what happens if you change your personal namespace?
<dholbach> I just went from com.ubuntu.developer.dholbach to dholbach
<dholbach> will this mean that users who already installed some of my apps won't upgrade to new versions?
<beuno> dholbach, new uploads go to that
<beuno> old uploads are unchanged
<dholbach> I'm not sure I understand... what does this mean for users?
<aquarius> beuno, am I right in thinking that nobody can use a namespace of "sil" but me, because that's my Launchpad ID?
<beuno> aquarius, correct
<aquarius> k
<beuno> aquarius, well, not enforced yet, but can be enforces on demand
<beuno> :)
<aquarius> demand.
<aquarius> :-)
<beuno> dholbach, it means no change
<beuno> dholbach, old apps use the same namespace
<dholbach> ah ok
<dholbach> gotcha
<aquarius> I should note that I still think that the namespace rename is a mostly daft idea :)
<aquarius> because squatting on namespaces is a lot easier now.
<beuno> aquarius, it is, it's also typable!
<aquarius> knowing to type org.kryogenix.riddling is, I admit, massively irritating
<aquarius> but I won't know anybody's developer name *either*, so I still have to look things up.
<aquarius> oh look here's a game by Martin Albisetti, its package name is therefore... beuno.helloworld? What's a "beuno"?
<dholbach> aquarius, helloworld.beuno
<aquarius> ah, that's slightly better, then :)
<dholbach> aquarius, it all makes sense now, right? :)
<aquarius> I look forward to the fight when someone registers "electronicarts", or indeed "canonical", as their developer namespace.
<beuno> aquarius, we will enforce squatting agressively
<beuno> so you'll loose all your users
<aquarius> so if the multi-million-dollar SIL Incorporated decide to make Ubuntu apps, they lose to me, right?
<aquarius> even though they have a trademark on the name and I don't.
<aquarius> this is the problem with single-word namespaces :)
<beuno> aquarius, trademarks win, of course
<beuno> we have a plan to be able to rename apps on server and client, coordinated
 * dholbach knew aquarius was a trojan horse all along
<beuno> transparent to users
<beuno> in the valid cases
<aquarius> unless "we enforce squatting aggressively" means "if someone has a trademark over a single word which is also your name, you don't get to use your own name, and that's just tough because, well, we wanted one single word and ignored advice from a passing handsome ginger bloke that it was a bad idea" :)
<beuno> aquarius, we discussed the pros and cons
<beuno> usability won
<beuno> it doesn't matter on the phone
<beuno> it super matters in CLI
<aquarius> usability *to snappy users*.
<beuno> yes, on the phone, nobody sees namespaces
<beuno> so it doesn't matter at all
<aquarius> what happens to apps which lose their namespace after they've been published?
<beuno> if it was malicious, you loose your userbase
<aquarius> specifically: an app which loses its namespace also loses its appid, and so push notifications stop working.
<beuno> if it wasn't, the app namespace gets renamed, the users don't see any changes
<beuno> you shouldn't hardcode appid's, they should be grabbed from the ENV
<beuno> namespaces are changed on new uploads
<aquarius> what?
<beuno> so you get to do it in a coordinated way
<beuno> also, we'll introduce UUIDs
<aquarius> so my push server will break? :(
<beuno> which will likely be a better candidate for push to use
<beuno> also a transparent change
<aquarius> it's not transparent... the server needs to include it in the message...!
<aquarius> and a server can't know whether a user has upgraded the app or not, yet.
<beuno> right, UUIDs will have to be in place
<Elleo> aquarius: not sure if you've noticed already, but the fix for the dataPath/cachePath stuff has been released :)
<beuno> before renames happen
<beuno> so the order will likely be, first UUID rollout
<beuno> switch push to that
<beuno> then, renames
<aquarius> beuno, push notifications work today. Are you suggesting that they will change?
<aquarius> before the phone is released?
<aquarius> which is, like, three weeks? :)
<aquarius> Elleo, wooo!
<beuno> aquarius, after, for sure
<beuno> push should be able to be changed without changing the apps
<beuno> to route by UUID instead of appid
<aquarius> don't see the use of UUIDs here, either. I send a message to (user token, appid) at the moment; what's the benefit of generating a uuid instead of the appid?
<aquarius> that just takes a meaningful chunk of data and makes it one more meaningless chunk that I have to store for everybody. :(
<beuno> the backend could convert to appids
<beuno> sorry, uuids
<beuno> so you give it an appid
<beuno> and it converts it to a uuid
<beuno> btw, squatting is no different today
<beuno> you can have com.microsoft
<beuno> or com.ubuntu.developer.microsoft
<beuno> and they can enforce trademark
<beuno> same issue applies
<aquarius> Ya, but I can't demonstrate that I *should* be allowed that, over MS themselves. But there is more than one company with a given name. Global economy. Domain names solve that problem. Single-word names do not.
<beuno> domain owners also change
<beuno> )
<beuno> ;)
<beuno> stupid ; key is broken
<aquarius> when you say "on new uploads", does that include new uploads *of existing apps*?
<beuno> no, new apps
<aquarius> so if I upload a new version of, say, readability, it will become readability.sil rather than org.kryogenix.readability?
<aquarius> ah, that's good at least. :)
<beuno> new uploads of existing apps can use the same namespace
<beuno> everything here revolves around no end-user disruption
<aquarius> anyway, I have registered my complaints, so no worries. :)
<beuno> aquarius, noted on the 22-volume collection of sil's complaints about software not working as expected
 * aquarius grins
<aquarius> I prefer to think of it as "constructive feedback". :)
<beuno> aquarius, I'll submit that to the editor
<yakaar> hello everybody !! I've some questions about the different apps in ubuntu touch store : is there some secrity apps like textsecure or compatible or to encrypt calls or emails?
<yakaar> because I couldn't find out any precise information about what apps are available and I would like to buy the ubuntu touch mobile which would come out on february
<gventuri> popey: when is the weekly hangout for the Calculator team?
<popey> gventuri: thursday
<alci> I get "error: No targets specified and no makefile found.  Stop." when trying to build a click package. My template was "App with simple UI and localization"...
<alci> I think there is a package I have to install in the emulator (or in the kit), but I can't remeber what...
<sturmflut-work> "Flood It" now has 32 downloads from the store, and "Qt3D cylinder" stands at 82 :)
<mzanetti> beuno: hey, I just read the mail about the new appid format. when is this going to happen?
<mzanetti> beuno: just to let you know that it will at least break unity8's launcher and probably something in qtmir too
<sturmflut-work> popey: Do you know any details about the "Ubuntu Developer Innovation Contest" by China Mobile and Canonical? It started a month ago and I expected a flood of chinese university students hitting the IRC channels or the mailing lists
<beuno> mzanetti, it's already in place
<beuno> nothing should break
<beuno> new apps get a new unique string
<beuno> old apps still use the same
<mzanetti> beuno: we have code that relies on the "_" in there
<mzanetti> e.g. calls split("_") on the appId etc
<beuno> mzanetti, why would the _ change?
<mzanetti> isn't it gone?
<beuno> _ is added after the namespace
<beuno> for the version number
<beuno> no?
<mzanetti> yeah, but before there were two _
<mzanetti> like com.foo.bar.app_app_1.0
<beuno> namespaces right now, don't have _'s
<mzanetti> now it's app.bar_1.0, correcT?
<beuno> just .'s
<mzanetti> yeah... we do split on the first too I think
<beuno> the appID generation should stay the same
<mzanetti> beuno: is there an app in the store using this which I can test?
<beuno> mzanetti, sure, mine, "hello-world"
<beuno> hello icon
<beuno> er, yellow icon
<mzanetti> beuno: not as bad as I expected... just breaks a little
<mzanetti> beuno: if you pin it to the launcher it won't parse the desktop file correctly any more
<mzanetti> ie. wrong name
<beuno> mzanetti, glad you brought it up
<beuno> can you file the bug?
<mzanetti> beuno: next time please tell us before if you're changing things like this :)
<beuno> mzanetti, I talked to a lot of people before, I guess I didn't talk to enought!
<beuno> sorry
<mzanetti> beuno: :) the unity8 team just heard about it first time today
<beuno> mzanetti, but it launches on the phone
<beuno> so I'm a bit puzzled why it works on the phone and not the desktop
<mzanetti> well, on the phone it's slightly buggy too. I think the reason why you can still run those apps is because it uses the code path for legacy apps
<mzanetti> i.e. not click apps
<mzanetti> which don't have the _ in there
<mzanetti> beuno: so does this mean we have to support 3 app id formats now?
<mzanetti> legacy, click (old) and click (new) ?
<sturmflut-work> beuno: What confused me the most was that the Qt Creator plugin shipped with 15.04 already made use of the new appid format before the e-mail regarding the change came in. I had just created a new project and was about to file a bug against the Ubuntu SDK because I thought Qt Creator generated the wrong appid
<beuno> mzanetti, 2 formats, yes. What 3rd?
<beuno> sturmflut-work, right, those guys did some work ahead of time
<mzanetti> beuno: dialer-app, com.ubuntu.developer.foo_foo_0.1, and foo.bar_0.1
<beuno> mzanetti, yes
<mzanetti> meh
<mzanetti> greyback: fyi ^^
<rickspencer3> elopio, I want to run autopilot tests from a script in the tests directory, but ...
<rickspencer3> autopilot run ./autopilot/fairedescourses/
<rickspencer3> doesn't work, autopilot says it can't find any tests
<rickspencer3> if I cd into the autopilot directory, then
<rickspencer3> autopilot run fairedescourses/
<rickspencer3> works
<rickspencer3> thoughts?
<brendand> rickspencer3, actually what autopilot does is search the current directory for a module with the name specified
<rickspencer3> brendand, ok, I added "cd autopilot" to me shell script :)
<brendand> rickspencer3, in more detail - it needs a python import path, not a file system path
<brendand> rickspencer3, like 'camera_app.tests.test_capture.TestCapture.test_hint_after_first_picture'
<rickspencer3> brendand, I wrote a script to speed up testing with a u1db
<rickspencer3> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~rick-rickspencer3/+junk/fairesdescourses/view/head:/tests/U1DbTestSetup.py
<brendand> rickspencer3, nice
<rickspencer3> brendand, https://plus.google.com/109101768243927790674/posts/6KWZLNhsYZo
<rickspencer3> are there instructions for making a click package out of an existing cordova app?
<qtros> balloons we need you!
<rpadovani> Project Ara will be released Feb 6th, as Ubuntu Phone. PLOT TWIST: Project Ara will be the first Ubuntu Phone!
<aquarius> rickspencer3, https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/apps/html-5/guides/cordova-guide/
<rickspencer3> hi aquarius
<rickspencer3> aquarius, any interest into making another awesome Ubuntu phone video?
<rickspencer3> one where you show folks all the different gestures?
<aquarius> rickspencer3, hm. Could do, I suppose. The one I did was specifically to prove a point to Bryan, but lots of other people seemed to like it. :)
<rickspencer3> aquarius, indeed, it was some of the best "marketing" for the phone I've seen
<rickspencer3> I'd love to have a video to point to people to that shows some of the gestures
<rickspencer3> a nice professional but friendly looking one
<aquarius> I'm not sure I *know* all the gestures? I mean, there's swipe-left for the launcher, swipe-right for previous app, long-swipe-right for the app switcher, swipe-down (and left/right) for the status menus. In theory there'd be swipe-up for the bottom edge but I don't know any app that actually does anything interesting with that, yet.
<rickspencer3> aquarius, the hard one for folks is the short swipe from the right edge, versus the long swipe
<rickspencer3> people have trouble discovering the difference, and get confused
<aquarius> I can imagine. I make that error myself; not swiping far enough.
<aquarius> Oh, and long-swipe-left for the Dash.
<rickspencer3> indeed
<rickspencer3> :)
<rickspencer3> aquarius, those cordova docs are exactly what I needed
<aquarius> it does not help that I am fairly conditioned for swipe-left meaning "go back" from iOS Safari; I swipe left to go back in the browser and instead get the Dash. (I make the same mistake in Chrome, where swipe-left means "next tab".
<aquarius> but, sure, I can do a video of that.
<rickspencer3> thanks aquarius, what a guy :)
<mivoligo> mzanetti: seen the pictures?
<mzanetti> mivoligo: not yet, sorry
<mivoligo> mzanetti: no problem :)
<mzanetti> mivoligo: hey, bad news
<mzanetti> gotta drop support for ubuntu 14.04
<mzanetti> in order to have it fullscreen on the phone
<mivoligo> mzanetti: ok, I think we almost done anyway
<mivoligo> mzanetti: I'll test it in the virtualbox then
<mzanetti> mivoligo: so to run it, can edit machines-vs-machines.qml and just change one import from 2.2 to 2.0
<mzanetti> it'll fail the fullscreen call but that's not a problem on the desktop
<mzanetti> all the rest should still be fine
<mivoligo> ah, ok, I did that yesterday I think :)
<aquarius> mzanetti, can you detect whether the fullscreen call is available and use it if so, rather than just requiring too-new libraries?
<mzanetti> aquarius: I probably could somehow
<mzanetti> but there aren't any phones with 14.04
<aquarius> ya, but fullscreen stuff *ought* to work on desktop ;)
<mzanetti> yes, but not with QML only
<mzanetti> i could add a main.cpp and do the setFullscreen() call there, that would work
<mzanetti> but in order to just use qmlscene I need to import QtQuick.Window 2.2
<mzanetti> and given it was discouraged by the sdk to have a main.cpp I thought I'd play nice and dropped it
<mzanetti> :)
<aquarius> hm
<aquarius> that's annoying
<mzanetti> well, next template will have a main.cpp again (apparently it has other advantages too)
<aquarius> normally I'd say to use a Loader but I don't know if that even *works* with a core QtQuick lib ;)
<mzanetti> so when I update to the newer template I can fix it
<mzanetti> use a Loader?
<aquarius> https://bugreports.qt.io/browse/QTBUG-16854
<mzanetti> yeah... would work I guess
<aquarius> using a Loader is a pain in the ringpiece, I admit, but it'd be nice to not deny the app to desktop users, all of whom will still be on 14.04 a year from now :)
<mzanetti> if someone helps out with packaging it for the desktop I'd fix it :D
<mzanetti> but can't be bothered to maintain a .deb :D
<aquarius> goodness, no
<aquarius> but a year from now you'll be able to install click packages on the desktop.
<Purebe|Work> Anyone know if there is any difference between running a program in the background and opening it via double click?
<aquarius> there is no "packaging for the desktop", 'cos converrrrrrrrrrrrrgence ;)
<mzanetti> aquarius: but then you can also have the import QtQuick.Window 2.2 :)
<aquarius> mzanetti, hm.
<aquarius> bloke makes a point. :)
<aquarius> Purebe|Work, are you clicking on the executable for the app?
<Purebe|Work> aquarius, yes
<Purebe|Work> It runs fine, it's just if I open it ~20 times manually everything is good - but if I launch it ~20 times in the background the window eventually messes up
<aquarius> Purebe|Work, then there should be no difference when doing that, as far as I'm aware; the file manager doesn't launch things in a special way. (I assume this is with an app you've downloaded to your home folder?)
<Purebe|Work> It's an app I'm developing
<Purebe|Work> nasty bug
<aquarius> that's weird, then
<aquarius> what does "messes up" mean, here?
<Purebe|Work> it quits rendering
<Purebe|Work> so you just see what is essentially a screenshot of the state the desktop was in when it runs
<Purebe|Work> the underlying code still works, and, eventually it restarts itself as it's meant to - but once this happens it stays messed up this way
<Purebe|Work> until I manually shut it down
<aquarius> mzanetti, I suppose you're right, then :) I just don't like stuff dropping 14.04 because (a) I'm still on it and (b) every time somebody does that it makes it more likely that everyone forgets to backport stuff to 14.04 and the promise that we won't require people to run dev OSes just to get apps goes away a bit. :)
<aquarius> Purebe|Work, that's weird. What's it written with?
<Purebe|Work> Qt
<Purebe|Work> 4.7
<Purebe|Work> It uses the ALWAYS_ON_TOP_HINT
<aquarius> it sounds like a Qt rendering issue; you may have more luck asking on the Qt channels, because they'll know more about how to turn on various debug things so you can see what's going on with rendering... but there are some smart Qt people here too, sometimes :)
<Purebe|Work> to be honest, I just figured out it was a rendering issue :D
<Purebe|Work> progress
<Purebe|Work> for the past ~week almost I thought it was something else
<Purebe|Work> but, thanks for the suggestion - I will ask over there
<aquarius> is it literally graphics rendering -- that is, can you still click on buttons in the app (well, where the buttons are, even if you can't see them) and have the click do what it should, or does the app ignore clicks as well?
<Purebe|Work> there are no buttons
<Purebe|Work> but, it responds to ESC
<Purebe|Work> and logic continues
<aquarius> sounds like a graphics issue, perhaps. It might be worth getting someone else with a different graphics card to test it in case you're tickling some sort of Xorg/driver bug...
<Purebe|Work> that isn't a bad idea at all, and lucky me I have several machines right here to test with
<Purebe|Work> thanks
<aquarius> no worries.
<mzanetti> aquarius: tried the loader thing
<mzanetti> problem is: if the Window is not the top level item, it actually creates a subwindow
<aquarius> is it entirely composed of fail ? :)
<aquarius> haha! really?
<aquarius> that's rubbish then :)
<mzanetti> yeah, sure... that's what it is supposed to do... so not the Window's fault
<mzanetti> but kills the loader workaround for this case
<mzanetti> so it's either a main.cpp to load it, or dropping 14.04 support
<aquarius> what QML *actually wants* is conditional imports, like Python has. But Qt upstream hide under a bed every time it gets suggested and wave a sign which says "you should all be using C++ anyway"
<aquarius> drop 14.04 support, then. That's fair.
<aquarius> and if anyone complains, tell 'em it's upstream's fault ;)
<mivoligo> are there any plans to backport all that new stuff to 14.04 in the future?
<mivoligo> ppa or something?
<mivoligo> mzanetti: I'll be back tomorrow. Let me know if I should redo those images :)
<mzanetti> mivoligo: I think there is already a ppa
<mzanetti> mivoligo: will add the images to the game now
<mivoligo> mzanetti: ok, see you tomorrow :)
<mzanetti> o/
<ahoneybun> I'm following the appdev class doc and when I click on a article it moves to show "Content" but it does not really load the content of the article
<ahoneybun> mhall119, ^
#ubuntu-app-devel 2015-01-20
<dholbach> good morning
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Cheese Lovers Day! :-D
<mzanetti> popey: rpadovani: http://notyetthere.org/data/com.ubuntu.developer.mzanetti.machines-vs-machines_0.1.4_armhf.click
<justCarakas> oohhh :D
<justCarakas> what changed ?
<justCarakas> anyway Im downloading it, mzanetti Im loving this game, I already finished everything with 3 stars in easy and am now working my way trough normal
<mzanetti> justCarakas: small tweaks all over... really just polishing, no major changes any more
<mzanetti> justCarakas: ah, too bad you finished it already, this package actually adds some treat when you collect all the stars
<mzanetti> justCarakas: but you'll get it in medium eventually :D
<mzanetti> mivoligo: hey, added the images. I like them. my favorite is the medium one
<mzanetti> because of the broken enemies around. think it would look good to add them to the hard one too?
<mzanetti> mivoligo: also check out the small tweaks during gameplay (radius animation, transparent popup)
<Justcarakasphone> mzanetti version 0.1.4 wont start here
<mzanetti> Justcarakasphone: just to make sure, did you refresh the apps scope after installing it?
<Justcarakasphone> i did, i even rebooted
<mzanetti> meh
<Justcarakasphone> i get the splash for 2 sec and than it closes
<mzanetti> Justcarakasphone: anything intersting in ~/.cache/upstart/application-click-com.ubuntu.developer.mzanetti.machines-vs-machines_machines.log?
<Justcarakasphone> Ill look
<Justcarakasphone> Mzanetti error opening shm
<mzanetti> ignore that (if its from lttng
<mzanetti> )
<mzanetti> Justcarakasphone: ^
<qwebirc233537> also a lot of invallid errors for qml scene
<qwebirc233537> invallid optiin i meen
<mzanetti> that's more interesting, can you paste it somewhere?
<mivoligo> mzanetti: hi, good to hear you like them :) I'll check the new stuff in a bit
<qwebirc233537> Ill try to ssh in my phone after supper
<qwebirc233537> cause on the phone i cant copy in the terminal app
<mzanetti> doesn't the log viewer app support pasting?
<mzanetti> but sure, after supper is fine
<qwebirc233537> Http://paste.ubuntu.com/9793763
<mzanetti> qwebirc233537: now I'm puzzled how this every worked, and why it works for some :D
<mzanetti> will fix
<qwebirc233537> thx
<qwebirc233537> So what was in the changelog :)
<mzanetti> qwebirc233537: uploaded fixed package
<mzanetti> still at http://notyetthere.org/data/com.ubuntu.developer.mzanetti.machines-vs-machines_0.1.4_armhf.click
<mivoligo> mzanetti: semitransparent popup for towers is nice
<mzanetti> :)
<mivoligo> mzanetti: I think now the inner shadow is not necessary there
<mzanetti> inner shadow?
<qwebirc233537> i cant download it, did the url stay the same ?
<mzanetti> yes
<mivoligo> mzanetti: it's UbuntuShape, right?
<mzanetti> mivoligo: yeah. ah, I see
<mzanetti> ok, can remove it I guess
<qwebirc233537> now it is working
<mzanetti> maybe it was still uploading.... should be good now
<mivoligo> mzanetti: clicking on the backgrounds of modal dialogs does not work :(
<mzanetti> mivoligo: seriously?
<mzanetti> aw man :D
<mivoligo> :D maybe it's just me
<qwebirc233537> the game now boots
<justCarakas> so what changed since version 0.1.2 mzanetti :)
<mzanetti> justCarakas: some tweaks in the levels/towers/enemies. some fixes in the ui..
<mzanetti> mivoligo: should be fixed now
<mzanetti> mivoligo: I broke it during the last performance optimizations
<justCarakas> I know :) I was qwebirc233537 :)
<mzanetti> justCarakas: right that too ^
<mzanetti> I figured that
<justCarakas> still looking for something decent to use as IRC on the phone
<mzanetti> why are you asking again then? :D
<justCarakas> must have missed the changes :)
<mivoligo> mzanetti: does it have an effect on performance?
<justCarakas> small screen, lots of join and quit messages :)
<mzanetti> mivoligo: no... I just changed how the pages are loaded
<mivoligo> ah ok
<mzanetti> on that way I forgot to reconnect the backgroundclick stuff
<justCarakas> you only get the all stars treat once ? or for every dificulty level ?
<mzanetti> for every difficulty level
<justCarakas> ok :) looking foreward to is :)
<justCarakas> the last level is nice
<mzanetti> hehe
<justCarakas> at first I tought meh, so easy, but than I saw the number of waves :D
<mzanetti> :D
<justCarakas> I really love the laser towers
<mzanetti> justCarakas: did you actually have to destroy existing towers to free up space for more powerful ones?
<mzanetti> yeah, the laser is my favorite too
<justCarakas> never had to do that :)
<mzanetti> might happen on medium or hard :)
<justCarakas> ok :) well I finished till level 14 with 3 stars and I only used the first 2 towers and the laser so far
<justCarakas> havent even bothered to buy the other ones :p
<justCarakas> I did however notice, if I remember correclty that if you finish you have stars left
<justCarakas> would be nice if you could do something with that
<mivoligo> mzanetti: can you experiment with animation of modal dialog appearing? I mean can the dark background appear instantly without animation? Or can it slide from the bottom?
<mzanetti> mivoligo: it can, sure... but means breaking it again... I'll see if I have the motivation to do that...
<justCarakas> :p
<mivoligo> mzanetti: sure, no hurry :P
<justCarakas> I think the game should be installed by default when its finished :D
<justCarakas> its by far the most awesome game so far
<mzanetti> :)
<mzanetti> thanks :)
<mivoligo> :)
<mivoligo> mzanetti: I've just clicked on the snowman to upgrade it :D
<mzanetti> haha
<mzanetti> rofl, actually
<justCarakas> does that work ? mivoligo ?
<justCarakas> :D
<justCarakas> mzanetti: I really like the level designs btw :)
<justCarakas> very beautifull
<mivoligo> justCarakas: yes, it shoots with carrots :
<justCarakas> btw, what happens if you finish it all ?
<justCarakas> ah, thats new :) when I passed by the snowman it did nothing
<mzanetti> justCarakas: all design related kudos go to mivoligo
<justCarakas> wel in that case mivoligo, keep up the good work :)
<mivoligo> justCarakas: you have to click on a secret pixel in order to snowman work
<mzanetti> lol
<mzanetti> actually I thought about such things
<dholbach> beuno, I filed https://bugs.launchpad.net/developer-portal/+bug/1412777
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1412777 in Developer registration portal "Can't submit app with '-' in its name" [Undecided,New]
<mzanetti> but that would destroy levels again... so not touching it any more :D
<mivoligo> justCarakas: seriously though, it would be nice easter egg
<beuno> dholbach, thanks. I think fgallina has it in his queue
<dholbach> ok cool
<om26er> nerochiaro, Hi!
<om26er> nerochiaro, do you know what caused the gallery-app regression ?
<justCarakas> ah :D
<justCarakas> you know I actually had tried it :D
<mivoligo> justCarakas: :D :D
<justCarakas> in the past :)
<justCarakas> before this conversation :D
<mivoligo> justCarakas: noticed other "easter eggs" in graphics?
<justCarakas> no, but I played a lot of the levels in version 0.1.0
<justCarakas> dunno if they where already in there at that moment
<mivoligo> justCarakas: I'll just say there are references to some operating systems ;)
<om26er> artmello, Hi!
<artmello> om26er: hello
<om26er> artmello, I was told we can skip the automated test for silo14. So can you please add test cases for all bug fixes to the TestPlan ?
<om26er> I see there is a test for .gif fix.
<artmello> om26er: sure, wil ldo that
<justCarakas> oh yeas :D I saw the evil droids :)
<nerochiaro> om26er: yes, it was a fix in thumbnailer
<nerochiaro> om26er: i just explained it on the bug. however the whole thing highlighted a problem in gallery itself, which should not use the thumbnailer in the first place for the pictures that fail
<nerochiaro> om26er: so i fixed that in gallery
<nerochiaro> om26er: artmello is reviewing the fix
<mivoligo> justCarakas: there's couple more ;)
<om26er> nerochiaro, hmm, ok. I am testing a gallery-app silo already. I guess your fix will go in a different silo.
<nerochiaro> om26er: which silo are you testing ?
<justCarakas> hmm Ill try to look out for them mivoligo
<om26er> nerochiaro, 14
<mivoligo> justCarakas: one might be to small to notice on the phone, I'm not sure
<nerochiaro> om26er: we are going to request bfiller to create a new silo today. there are two MR that artmello is reviewing that fix RTM bugs
<justCarakas> mivoligo: the snakes with the screens ?
<mivoligo> justCarakas: no, something in the background
<om26er> artmello, when you update the TestPlan please let me know, so that we can continue with the silo.
<artmello> om26er: tets plan is updated
<AkivaAvraham> bzoltan_, zbenjamin did you have a chance to review it?
<popey> ahayzen: thank you!
<ahayzen> popey, no problem :) can you add me and victor to the team?
<popey> oh yes!
<popey> ahayzen: we should come up with some work items for the blueprint I think?
<ahayzen> popey, i assume we're just gonna create another series and run off that?
<popey> yes
<popey> did we come up with a silly remix/reboot name?
<ahayzen> popey, yeah if you could do that...with the weeks in there as well like we had for music
<popey> yeah
<ahayzen> popey, yeah i've been trying to think of a weather related one
<popey> ok, added you to the team
<ahayzen> popey, cool thanks
<ahayzen> popey, do we have a target date/timeline for this as well?
<popey> well of course, asap :)
<ahayzen> popey, hint i work best under pressure ;)
 * ahayzen hides
<popey> haha
<popey> Is it done yet?
<ahayzen> popey, nearly
<popey> biab
<AkivaAvraham> bzoltan_, double ping
<dholbach> dpm, we used to have https://developer.ubuntu.com/get-started/gomobile/ - do you remember what it was about?
<dholbach> dpm, where should it go now?
<dholbach> dpm, just /apps?
<dholbach> or just developer.u.c so both apps and scopes are introduced to new developers?
<dpm> dholbach, I'd point it to https://developer.ubuntu.com/start - however, do we need it?
<dholbach> dpm, somebody mentioned the broken link - it was added to community.u.c some time ago
<dpm> dholbach, I'd rather remove it from community.u.c
<dholbach> ok
<dpm> thanks dholbach
<dholbach> we broke quite a number of links over time
<dpm> yeah, I think we can do better this time, as we can control our redirects without IS intervention and have self-fixable internal links
<dpm> still, I think I'd throw away that particular URL
<dholbach> all right my friends - I call it a day - see you all tomorrow again!
<justCarakas2> gnight dholbach
<dholbach> bye justCarakas2 :)
<ahayzen> Hey, is there anyway of conditionally hide/disable a tab?
<popey> ahayzen: common/Walkthrough/Slide2.qml:            text: i18n.tr("Plug your phone into your Ubuntu computer and drag and drop files staight across.")
<popey> staight is a typo
<ahayzen> uhoh
<ahayzen> and two ands
<ahayzen> but meh thats english being silly
<popey> yeah
<popey> I would "and drag & drop"
<popey> also, the last slide is a bit squiffy too, it implies you can only download _purchased_ music
<ahayzen> i'll patch it up...hmm i may do that as well
<ahayzen> popey, don't ask me we're just implementing what design gave us :P
<popey> sure :)
<popey> #blamedesign
<ahayzen> popey, can you check the new now playing page 'fits' on krillin nicely?
<ahayzen> popey, also...check out the new now playing page ... from the designs Sam made a while back
<ahayzen> :)
<popey> ok
<popey> ahayzen: I'm tempted to fork the music app and make an audio book reader just renaming all the screens :)
<ahayzen> popey, heh
<ahayzen> popey, as in the walkthrough screens?
<popey> no, the whole thing
<ahayzen> ah
<popey> i want an app to listen to audio books
<ahayzen> like others wanted todo for podcasts
<popey> but dont want the files getting all jumbled up with my music
<ahayzen> ah damn after waiting ages to upload to lp i forgot to update the .pot :/ argggg
<popey> doh
<ahayzen> popey, and i have a typo ... spelling typo \o/ ...anyway https://code.launchpad.net/~andrew-hayzen/music-app/type-walkthrough/+merge/247057 ... not sure if victor will want to check as well
<popey> haha
<sturmflut-work> Is there anybody besides pete-wood who I can query about the connectivity-api?
<DanChapman> sturmflut-work: Wellark is probably a good person to talk to about it
<AkivaAvraham> Ah shucks, missed the questions
<AkivaAvraham> zbenjamin, bzoltan_ did you get a chance to look at the plugin? (sorry for the multiple pings)
<AkivaAvraham> justCarakas, o/
<rpadovani> SturmFlut, hey, I opened a couple of bugs I would like to see fixed in the flood game, but they are little things, I hope it's ok for you :-) The game itself works great, thanks for the port :-)
<rpadovani> *porting
<justCarakas> hey AkivaAvraham
<AkivaAvraham> o/
<justCarakas> \o
<justCarakas> ah back to thinkpad ?
<akiva-thinkpad> justCarakas, what have you been working on lately?
<akiva-thinkpad> justCarakas, yah; the other is my reddit handle.
<justCarakas> a web app, but not for ubuntu touch :) I work also for a small online radio and I'm making a tool for the playlists :)
<akiva-thinkpad> oh neat
<justCarakas> and I also have got some websites lined up
<justCarakas> so it looks like kamisado won't launch soon :)
<akiva-thinkpad> justCarakas, can you make websites with pure html5?
<justCarakas> you can if you want :)
 * akiva-thinkpad is not a web developer.
<justCarakas> but usually we add css to style things :) and javascript to make things more dynamic :) and if you want to be able to easely manage the content we use an other language to generate the html5 :)
<justCarakas> I use php for that :)
<akiva-thinkpad> ah
<justCarakas> but you can perfectly make static sites in html5 :)
<justCarakas> if you make a webapp that is acutally a html5 site :)
<justCarakas> anyway, you are most likely way much better at QML and C++ than me :)
<akiva-thinkpad> justCarakas, heh. We'll have to make an app together some time.
<justCarakas> good idea, but what kind of app akiva-thinkpad
<akiva-thinkpad> justCarakas, mmmmm what are your interests?
<akiva-thinkpad> If we have a same interest; we can make an app on that
<justCarakas> hmm, good question :D I like games :D
<akiva-thinkpad> justCarakas, strategy and or tactical games?
<justCarakas> strategy
<akiva-thinkpad> Same
<justCarakas> :D
<akiva-thinkpad> okay start naming off your favourite strategy games, I'll do the same
<akiva-thinkpad> if we match, we'll make it
<justCarakas> :D
<justCarakas> risk
<akiva-thinkpad> transittycoon, world of tanks, Dominion Card Game, Axis and Allies
<justCarakas> stragego
<justCarakas> isnt axis and allies somehting like stratego ?
<akiva-thinkpad> heard of both of those; risk is pretty good. Could do it. Axis and Allies is advanced risk
<justCarakas> :)
<justCarakas> I ment risk btw :p
<akiva-thinkpad> yah there is an open source version called triplea, but is java and bloated as all hell
<justCarakas> java ? I don't like coffee :D
<akiva-thinkpad> ive heard of stratego, never played it.
<akiva-thinkpad> bleck
<akiva-thinkpad> descent the board game
<akiva-thinkpad> love that one
<akiva-thinkpad> Scrabble is decent.
<justCarakas> true :D
<akiva-thinkpad> justCarakas, settlers of cataan is nice, but boring after awhile.
<justCarakas> I think multi player games are still rather hard on the phone :)
<akiva-thinkpad> justCarakas, indeed, but board games are not too bad considering you can take your time
<justCarakas> true
<justCarakas> but if you have to wait too long its also not nice
<akiva-thinkpad> justCarakas, true. We could make a mode for that.
<akiva-thinkpad> justCarakas, question is though; what game will we make. We could design our own.
<akiva-thinkpad> justCarakas, ever play dominion btw?
<justCarakas> no, but I have heard of it
<akiva-thinkpad> justCarakas, got time now? We could play a game
<akiva-thinkpad> justCarakas, what else do you like btw?
<justCarakas> what I also like is RoboRaly
<akiva-thinkpad> interesting; never heard of that
<justCarakas> http://actionpointgames.tumblr.com/post/40007602808/roborally
<akiva-thinkpad> I wish to try it
<justCarakas> http://www.wizards.com/avalonhill/robo_demo/robodemo.asp
<akiva-thinkpad> oh neat
<akiva-thinkpad> justCarakas, can you actually play this game online?
<akiva-thinkpad> justCarakas, have you ever had a game you wanted to develop yourself?
<akiva-thinkpad> Or a story that you wanted to write?
<justCarakas> I really liked zelda
<justCarakas> and pokemon, but only because you could walk around in a world
<akiva-thinkpad> justCarakas, ohhh... interesting... that sounds like a lot of fun
<justCarakas> so if I would make something I would like something like that
<akiva-thinkpad> justCarakas, ever tried pokemmo?
<akiva-thinkpad> justCarakas, zelda though.... I'd think I'd have fun doing something like that.
<popey> ahayzen: not sure about that "connect to your ubuntu computer" thing either... you can connect it to any computer :)
<justCarakas> cool :D
<akiva-thinkpad> justCarakas, now the zelda that I can imagine doing, is not zelda64.
<akiva-thinkpad> justCarakas, the easiest one to do would be a rogue like.
<justCarakas> maybe we can make a zelda/pokemon like game about ubuntu going up agains the evil m$ and apple
<akiva-thinkpad> justCarakas, heh; funny enough, I had a game like that in mind too.
<justCarakas> :D
<akiva-thinkpad> a mmo, where you could choose to be MS, Apple, or Linux, and yah
<akiva-thinkpad> that would be tough though.
<justCarakas> :D
<akiva-thinkpad> justCarakas, So do you want to make something turn based, or active?
<justCarakas> maybe just MS and Apple as evil guys and chosing between 3 linux distros ?
<justCarakas> I dunno
<akiva-thinkpad> justCarakas, did you like any rpg's or roguelikes?
<akiva-thinkpad> justCarakas, also when you played zelda; which one? A link to the past?
<justCarakas> the one with the train :D but also an older one, usualy in a rom emulator :), I prefere RPG
<akiva-thinkpad> the one with the train?!?
<justCarakas> spirit tracks
 * akiva-thinkpad thinks...
<akiva-thinkpad> do you mean final fantasy 6?
<akiva-thinkpad> sec
<justCarakas> nope
<akiva-thinkpad> spirit tracks... waht?
<akiva-thinkpad> never played this zelda
<justCarakas> http://www.nintendo.com/games/detail/xAYNy6ZBrXXvmtev0W0aGPUWIrewwhh_
<akiva-thinkpad> or even heard of it!
<akiva-thinkpad> what is this rubbish; trains and zelda ?!
<akiva-thinkpad> what's next; Zelda an Guns and Lazers?
<justCarakas> :p
<SturmFlut> rpadovani: Ciao! Thanks for your bug reports, I'll probably fix most of them during the remaining week.
<justCarakas> akiva-thinkpad: what I liked the most about both zelda and pokemon was that you could alk around free, and play the game the way I liked it
<akiva-thinkpad> justCarakas, okay so that is the first requirement.
<akiva-thinkpad> Lets create a google doc
<akiva-thinkpad> sec...
<akiva-thinkpad> justCarakas, https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1oX0tHrNL1i-e9sEKYPKeDoLE2o7NUQ5OpKOmL7Q9nF4/edit#gid=0
<ahayzen> popey, i know i thought that as well...
<rpadovani> kalikiana, hello :-) Any update on bug #1320885?
<ubot5> bug 1320885 in ubuntu-ui-toolkit (Ubuntu) "TextField ignore all text placement rules" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1320885
<kalikiana> rpadovani: it's an odd bug… on the desktop it just works for me, but you said for you it doesn't… so where is the real problem…
<kalikiana> rpadovani: just to be sure, do you still see the problem on the desktop?
<rpadovani> kalikiana, actually, on vivid updated I'm not able to reproduce it
<kalikiana> oh
<rpadovani> but still present on rtm
<rpadovani> kalikiana, sorry, I didn't verify for some time, if in vivid is fixed for me it's ok
<kalikiana> hmmm I could double-check with an rtm uitk on vivid
<kalikiana> gimme a minute
<kalikiana> works
<kalikiana> rpadovani: well, one thing is clear, it's not the uitk
<rpadovani> oh
<kalikiana> I just ran the rtm and vivid uitk's on the same vivid system, and both work
<justCarakas> mivoligo: is that a pinguin in that iglo window ?
<rpadovani> on a nexus 4 with rtm #12 it is still present...
<kalikiana> it might be a bug in qt
<kalikiana> unfortunately that's the opposite of easy to test on the same system
<mivoligo> justCarakas: bingo! :D
<rpadovani> I see... thanks kalikiana, at least on vivid is fixed :-)
<mivoligo> justCarakas: one more to go ;)
<nik90> kalikiana: hey, can we chalk the issue up to qt and close the bug?
<mivoligo> mzanetti: so we're almost there :)
<mzanetti> mivoligo: yes!
<mzanetti> trying to solve the last few levels atm
<mivoligo> :)
<mzanetti> mivoligo: this is where we're at: http://wstaw.org/m/2015/01/20/plasma-desktopVk2448.png
<mzanetti> have 3 stars at all the others
<mivoligo> mzanetti: all the towers unlocked?
<mzanetti> yes
<nik90> mzanetti, mivoligo: I tried out v0.2.1 few days back ... and it looks amazing! The last time I checked it out was several months ago and since then it has come a long way. Looking forward to seeing it (and even buying) in the stores!
<mivoligo> mzanetti: as I don't have a phone to try, I wonder if the sliders on sound settings page are not to close to each other
<mivoligo> nik90: thanks :)
<mzanetti> mivoligo: no, it's ok
<mzanetti> thanks nik90
<kalikiana> nik90: well my impression would be, it's been fixed in vivid
<mivoligo> mzanetti: ok, good :)
<kalikiana> nik90: I could mark it Invalid on the bug
<nik90> kalikiana: I meant we know its not the UITK which solves it, but some other component in the vivid images..so I suppose it can be marked invalid.
<mivoligo> mzanetti: just noticed the size of the picture you linked to :D
<mzanetti> :D
<mzanetti> 2880x1800
<mivoligo> what screen is that?
<mzanetti> MacBook Pro
<mivoligo> running Linux I hope :P
<mzanetti> sure
<mivoligo> mzanetti: how's the game working on the phone now? Is it fullscreen?
<mzanetti> yes
<mivoligo> nice
<mzanetti> mivoligo: while you're wiating...
<mzanetti> as it's currently not supported to lock an app to landscape I've added this when in portrait: http://i.imgur.com/R9nHBIr.png
<mzanetti> care to paint a nice picture that shows the pone with some rotate arrow or something?
<mzanetti> once the platform supports locking landscape this would simply not appear any more
<mivoligo> mzanetti: seriously it is not supported? :/
<mzanetti> no, not yet. will come with the shellRotation branches
<mzanetti> which will hopefully land soon
<mivoligo> the game must look silly in portrait mode :D
<mzanetti> yeah... it does :D
<mivoligo> mzanetti: ok, I'll do something tomorrow probably but maybe we can use Ubuntu default icon for that?
<mivoligo> I think I've seen it on some screenshots
#ubuntu-app-devel 2015-01-21
<nik90> balloons: when you got time pls review https://code.launchpad.net/~nik90/ubuntu-clock-app/1-fix-trunk-tests/+merge/247078
<nik90> thnx
<ahoneybun> when using Tabs how do I link another qml file into the current qml file?
<ahoneybun> popey, what was the command to install a click package from /tmp on the phone?
<mhall119> aquarius: what do you use to compose your two videos together?
<ahoneybun> mhall119, do you know the command on hand?
<mhall119> ahoneybun: pkcon install-local --allow-untrusted ${file}
<ahoneybun> like saver mhall119
<ahoneybun> *life
<mhall119> always happy to help :)
<mhall119> ahoneybun: did you get your Tabs question figured out?
<ahoneybun> mhall119, btw I moved all my tabs to seperate qml files :)
<mhall119> good, I think the Tabs component can optimize it that way
<mhall119> I did the same for my Pagestack in uReadIt 2
<ahoneybun> yea Pagestacks
<ahoneybun> I'm using Tabs as they are the best way for my app
<ahoneybun> I just did not like having 1 file with like 200 or so lines of code
<ahoneybun> it works great on the computer just want to try on a device
<ahoneybun> ok it works on device as well mhall119
<ahoneybun> check this mhall119 http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~aaronhoneycutt/ubuntu-beginner/trunk/files :)
<dholbach> good morning
<sturmflut-work> good morning
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Hugging Day! :-D
 * mzanetti hugs JamesTait
 * JamesTait hugs mzanetti back. :)
<mzanetti> popey: rpadovani: justCarakas: Thanks guys for your feedback. Happy to announce the game is released!
<mzanetti> no go hit that donate button :P
<mzanetti> j/k
<mzanetti> now go... even
<aquarius> mhall119, kdenlive.
<popey> mzanetti: yay
<justCarakas> so we should get updates trough the store now ?
<justCarakas> or do we need to install it trough the store for that ?
<justCarakas> mzanetti: ^
<mzanetti> justCarakas: I don't know tbh
<mzanetti> justCarakas: you can try to check for updates if it's there
<justCarakas> is there an update above 0.1.4 ?
<stephwilson> Hey SDK guys! I know some of you are wondering about the new App Guidelines that will be going on the Design website. The first draft will be going live on Monday at the latest. It would be great to get your feedback on it! I'll post the link in here when it is up and running.
<justCarakas> yes :D I get the update version 1.0.0
<justCarakas> I saw the all stars animation :) by just playing a easy level again :)
<mzanetti> justCarakas: yeah, once you have all the stars you'll see it every time you complete a level
<mzanetti> justCarakas: you're the first one to see that after actually playing for real :D
<justCarakas> cool :D
<justCarakas> is there also something if you complete all the levels mzanetti
<justCarakas> on all dificoulties
<mzanetti> justCarakas: only ways to find out is to play it or read the code
<mzanetti> :P
<justCarakas> :p
<justCarakas> working on playing :)
<justCarakas> don't wanna spoil it by reading the code
<justCarakas> :p
<aquarius> mzanetti, is there no tutorial for Machines vs Machines? I don't get what to do.
<popey> stop robots getting from one side to the other by shooting them with turrets you deploy and upgrade
<aquarius> mzanetti, (that is: I have played tower defence games before, but even given that I don't see which things I have to use as defences, nor how to add them. If I hadn't played a tower defence game before I guess I'd be even more baffled...)
<popey> tap places then tap turrets
<mzanetti> aquarius: no, there isn't a tutorial... we decided it's probably not worth the efforts
<mzanetti> aquarius: but seriously... if you manage to solve riddling, you should manage to figure this :D
 * mzanetti can't get past level 3 or so on riddling :D
<aquarius> Ah. I was tapping on the path itself, which is not allowed, and doesn't do anything
<aquarius> and so it seems like the whole game doesn't do anything. :)
<mzanetti> aquarius: noted. will discuss with mivoligo what to do there
<justCarakas> aquarius: you finished riddling ? that is impressive
<mzanetti> justCarakas: he wrote it
<mzanetti> popey: hey, are we aware of this? http://appstore.bhdouglass.com/app/com.ubuntu.developer.mzanetti.machines-vs-machines
<mzanetti> this is awesome ^^
<popey> we are :)
<justCarakas> ow :D
<mzanetti> and no, I don't mean the game, but the store web ui
<popey> he should add scope links... which I didnt know you could do
<justCarakas> yea indeed :D
<davidcalle> OMG, it even has "newest first" option, I didn't know this was possible in a store ;)
<popey> mzanetti: can you file a github issue and provide him some info about the format of scope:/// links?
<mzanetti> popey: ack
<mzanetti> davidcalle: then you probably also don't know this RSS feed of all published apps: http://hogsmeade.lieberbiber.de/appstorediff.xml
<mzanetti> thanks to sturmflut-work ^
<davidcalle> mzanetti, I do and follow it religiously :)
<mzanetti> haha, ok :)
<aquarius> mzanetti, having a vaguely tutorial-ish overlay on the first level might not be a bad idea...https://screencloud.net/v/121O sort of thing (excuse bad graphics; you'll do better) which then changes to point at the different defences once you've chosen where they go. It means there's no point when you're thinking "I don't know what to do, now"
<mzanetti> aquarius: yeah... we thought about that already... will bring it up again
<mzanetti> thanks for your feedback
<aquarius> mzanetti, also, no obvious way to turn off the music while playing?
<mzanetti> popey: https://github.com/bhdouglass/ubuntu-appstore/issues/8
<aquarius> (am pretty impressed with the game, btw)
<mzanetti> aquarius: yeah, you should not turn off the music. because it's awesome
<mzanetti> :D
<mzanetti> thanks
<aquarius> ha!
<aquarius> one of the things that people complained about with Riddling was playing it secretly in meetings and the sound giving them away :P
<mzanetti> :D
<aquarius> maybe add a music toggle button to the pause overlay?
<aquarius> also also, adding cheats. One of the most enjoyable things about a tower defence game is being able to give yourself £100000000 and then put super world-defeating weapons on the first level, for those that allow it :)
<mzanetti> aquarius: for now you can edit the .desktop file and add "-d" to the EXEC line ;)
 * aquarius laughs!
<popey> thanks mzanetti
<aquarius> mzanetti, technical question. To rotate my screen, I have to turn rotation lock off (I *always* rotation lock my phone). How hard is it to still work in that environment, by basically rendering to a canvas which is 90° rotated?
<mzanetti> aquarius: I could do that, wouldn't be hard. however, once the shell rotation branches land, it will break (not technically - but it'll confuse the s*** out of your mind as phone edge gestures don't line up with the fullscreen app's orientation)
<aquarius> ah
<mzanetti> I did that in dronefly btw
<aquarius> I always find it really frustrating when things make me rotate, because I have to turn off rotation and then the rest of the phone annoys me :)
<mzanetti> just locking to portrait and rotating content 90°
<aquarius> also, Ubuntu phone's aggressive screen locking means that I have to unlock the phone on its side ;)
<aquarius> justCarakas, I did finish Riddling. Because I'm a genius. ;)
<mzanetti> aquarius: I fully agree... you might want to add that "landscape only app should override locked to portrait" stuff to here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1413121
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1413121 in QtMir "MainView is missing an API to lock to landscape" [Medium,Confirmed]
<aquarius> comment added to bug :)
<aquarius> stephwil_, I'd love to see the app guidelines, certainly!
<aquarius> mzanetti, MvM is one of the first things I'd consider a full completed game on the phone. Nice work!
<mzanetti> aquarius: thanks :)
<mzanetti> aquarius: btw, logged your feedback here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/machines-vs-machines
<aquarius> yeah, 3/3!
<aquarius> on level 1 in easy mode.
<aquarius> :-)
<justCarakas> you are way behind aquarius I'm already at level 24 in normal :D and I finished everything including all the easy levels with 3 stars :D
<justCarakas> mzanetti: I added an important bug
<aquarius> justCarakas, I wrote Riddling, though, so I'm not sure it counts :P
<mzanetti> lol
<justCarakas> if you like the game maybe you should also say it affects you aquarius https://bugs.launchpad.net/machines-vs-machines/+bug/1413180
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1413180 in Machines vs. Machines "It is too awesome" [Undecided,New]
<aquarius> that'd be a lot better placed as a review in the store than a bug :)
<justCarakas> but it is a bug, because it kills productivity :D
<mzanetti> ... ok... that's the first time I get such a bug report :D
<justCarakas> I'll also place a review after work :D
<justCarakas> and maybe 3 starts, because that is the maximum ingame :D
<mzanetti> but I tend to agree with aquarius... why are there no reviews yet!
<stephwil_> #aquarius - hopefully Monday you will see it :)
<justCarakas> there you go mzanetti you got 2 reviews
<mzanetti> that web ui seems to lag behind
<mzanetti> ah yeah :)
<aquarius> mzanetti, also, music should stop playing as soon as I switch to a different app. But I think that's Ubuntu's fault, not yours.
<mzanetti> aquarius: hmm... actually no...
<mzanetti> or maybe
<mzanetti> dunno
<mivoligo> mzanetti: just commented on the sound bug
<mzanetti> I can fix it in the app though
<justCarakas> popey: do you know how I get my phone to recognise the sim again once it says its offline ?
<mzanetti> mivoligo: saw that one? https://bugs.launchpad.net/machines-vs-machines/+bug/1413180
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1413180 in Machines vs. Machines "It is too awesome" [Undecided,New]
<mzanetti> ...
<justCarakas> you should change it to confirmed :D
<mzanetti> yeah
<mzanetti> still need to figure how to solve this one
<mzanetti> seems tricky
<justCarakas> :p
<mivoligo> mzanetti: nice bug :D
<popey> justCarakas: no.. sounds like a question for awe
<justCarakas> ill just restart for now
<justCarakas> where should I report it ?
<popey> justCarakas: against ofono probably
<nik90> popey: ping
<dholbach> mhall119, dpm: do you know the answer to this?
<dholbach> <mitya57> dholbach: are non-minified versions of developer.u.c CSS files available somewhere?
<popey> nik90: yo
<nik90> popey: hey, I have 3 MPs for the clock app after which we can push a new update to the store.
<nik90> popey: they just need to be reviewed and merged. All tests pass and that's a good sign
<popey> yeah, i just saw them come into my inbox. Will take a look this afternoon. Thanks!
<popey> :)
<nik90> popey: I noticed a new bug with one-time alarms that I also reported and fixed at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-clock-app/+bug/1413027 as part of these 3 MPs
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1413027 in Ubuntu Clock App "One-time alarms cannot be re-enabled using the alarm switch after they have gone off once" [Medium,In progress]
<nik90> cool thnx
<popey> excellent!
<dpm> dholbach, I don't know the answer, but I'm sure they are available somewhere. Ant or someone else from the web team should be able to say
<dholbach> thanks, I'll ask
<DanChapman> zsombi: t1mp: hey, is there a way to get an ActionSelectionPopover to be in the center of the screen? It does it on the desktop by not setting an anchor but that's not the case on the phone
<zsombi> DanChapman: you mean not setting any caller?
<DanChapman> zsombi: yeah sorry 'caller' :-)
<zsombi> DanChapman: it should work same on the device as well... what window size do you have on desktop?
<DanChapman> zsombi: atm i have it set to 45width & 71 height, but that doesn't seem to make a difference changing that
<sturmflut-work> mzanetti: I just ran the statistics on http://hogsmeade.lieberbiber.de/appstorediff.xml again. It was accessed from 45 different IP addresses today O_o
<zsombi> DanChapman: the size of the window has some influence on positioning...
<zsombi> DanChapman: however it should have none in this case
<zsombi> DanChapman: do you have Vivid?
<mivoligo> mzanetti: I just noticed your original post on g+ is from 20th May. So it took us "only" 7 months :D
<DanChapman> zsombi: oh ok... i didn't know that. Yes i'm running Vivid atm although i noticed this happening on utopic
<DanChapman> aswell
<mivoligo> mzanetti: 8 even ;)
<zsombi> DanChapman: you are the second one reporting Popover misplacement on Vivid...
<nik90> zsombi: I can confirm the issue faced by DanChapman ..
<nik90> I remember mentioning it to you guys at the malta sprint
<zsombi> hmm
<zsombi> nik90: DanChapman: could you confirm this bug? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1413194
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1413194 in ubuntu-ui-toolkit (Ubuntu) "[regression] Cut/Copy/Paste options displayed off the top of the screen from the addressbar" [Undecided,New]
<zsombi> I cannot
<zsombi> nik90: DanChapman: it's on Vivid
<sturmflut-work> Wellark: I have some questions about the connectivity-api
<zsombi> related to your issue, as it affects Popover positioning
<mzanetti> mivoligo: yeah :D took quite a while
<mzanetti> sturmflut-work: heh, nice
<DanChapman> zsombi: sure, give me a few minutes to get some charge back into my phone
<zsombi> DanChapman: you only need to run teh browser and try to invoke the context menu of the browser URL
<zsombi> DanChapman: long tap
<nik90> zsombi: I am on RTM and cannot reproduce the bug yet. I suppose it is on vivid and rtm-proposed.
<DanChapman> zsombi, confirmed i'm seeing the same on Vivid
<ahayzen> popey, could you double check this on your N7 https://code.launchpad.net/~andrew-hayzen/music-app/walkthrough-max-width/+merge/247145
<popey> ok
<zsombi> DanChapman: thx!!
<DanChapman> zsombi, yw :-)
<zsombi> DanChapman: so seems there's something on Vivid device which disturbs the Popover positioning
<Wellark> sturmflut-work: ok. how can I help you?
<nik90> rpadovani: ping
<sturmflut-work> Wellark: As far as I see the connectivity-api will be the only supported way to get information about networking details from within a confined app, right?
<mzanetti> popey: hey, there's a free spot in the "Our favorite games" section! *hint* *hint*
<mzanetti> :D
<sturmflut-work> lol
<nik90> mzanetti: hmm strange...the game has 5 reviews all of which are 5 stars, and yet the overall game rating still shows 0.0
<mzanetti> yeah... I saw that too
<mzanetti> not sure why
<justCarakas> maybe that is only calculated once a day ?
<mzanetti> nik90: looking here, the reviews haven't appeared yet either: http://appstore.bhdouglass.com/app/com.ubuntu.developer.mzanetti.machines-vs-machines
<nik90> justCarakas: could be...
<nik90> mzanetti: yeah that I noticed this morning...
<popey> haha mzanetti
<mzanetti> :)
<popey> mzanetti: his website is only updated daily
<popey> AIUI
<nik90> mzanetti: just a minor thing, but it would help new people if the the store description is more descriptive with fancy phrases and more screenshots..sort of like selling your app to the audience
<mzanetti> nik90: yes
<mzanetti> but it was 2am
<mzanetti> :D
<mzanetti> will add some more
<nik90> cool
<sturmflut-work> JamesTait: Would it be possible to get aggregate numbers about the most searched terms in the app store? So we know what users are looking for and can react on it
<JamesTait> sturmflut-work, technically, anything is possible. :)  I don't think it'd be trivial, though, and I'm not sure we'd want to throw out a list of most-searched terms for app developers to "SEO" their app entries. ;)
<sturmflut-work> JamesTait: Bargh, right. Didn't think about that.
<popey> also, privacy :)
<sturmflut-work> popey: That's why I asked about aggregate numbers, just the top 10 or so
<popey> hmm
<sverzegnassi> If someone of you has some spare time, could you please take a look to some MPs for ubuntu-docviewer-app?
<sverzegnassi> https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-docviewer-dev/ubuntu-docviewer-app/trunk/+activereviews    ^^
<nik90> ahayzen: ping
<ahayzen> nik90, yo
<nik90> ahayzen: hey, popey told me you will be meeting tomorrow to discuss about the weather app
<nik90> ahayzen: I like to also join in the discussion
<ahayzen> popey, we're meeting tomorrow?
<popey> well, we usually have a weather meeting on thursday :)
<ahayzen> ah
<popey> but nik90 isn't available at that time
<nik90> would you be free sometime before 17:00 UTC (just for tomorrow)?
<ahayzen> nik90, sweet any help would be appreciated
<popey> thought we could get together sometime and just work out the details
<popey> 12 UTC?
<ahayzen> yeah we need to work out where/how to start
<ahayzen> popey, we should probably check with victor as well
<popey> will need to be later if he's to be there
<popey> I have a lot of meetings tomorrow, but don't _need_ to be there if you're okay with that?
<popey> if I can I'd like to be
<nik90> popey: how late? I should be home late in the evening
<ahayzen> ...i'll see when victor is about...
<popey> nik90: I'll work around you.
<nik90> I have a diiner plan with friends around 18:00 - 20:00 UTC...anything before or after, I am good
<popey> 17:00 UTC is fine by me if that's better for ahayzen and victor?
<ahayzen> popey, just waiting for a response from victor....
<popey> ok
<sturmflut-work> popey, JamesTait: There should be some channel between users and developers I think. Public search term statistics, a wishlist/voting system integrated into the store, something like that. So the users can easily "vent their anger" at the right place and get some kind of feedback. Otherwise they will go straight to a social network and post negative comments.
<ahayzen> popey, will the weather app developer(s) be there as well?
<popey> thats you :)
<popey> hahah
<nik90> "P
<ahayzen> heh
<ahayzen> i mean the current store app devs...
<popey> yeah, I can ask
<popey> hangout or irc?
<ahayzen> erm possibly IRC we'll see
<nik90> fine with either
<ahayzen> popey, i'll get back to you once i hear from victor
<popey> roger roger
<nik90> sverzegnassi: I will take a look at your empty state MP
<nik90> and the rest as well, considering how small they are
<sverzegnassi> nik90: Thanks a lot!
<seb128> Elleo, hey, is it known that in podbird the podcast lengths are wrong?
<Elleo> seb128: nope, are they wrong for all feeds for you or just a specific one?
<seb128> Elleo, I tried a bunch only but they have all the same issue
<seb128> Elleo, e.g The Linux Action Show is one I tried
<Elleo> seb128: how wrong are they? all the ones I'm subscribed to seem right
<Elleo> seb128: okay, will subscribe to that and see what I get
<seb128> Elleo, trying "Mark Shuttlework Interview" it states 1:33
<seb128> but that one is like at least half an hour
<Elleo> seb128: that's 1 hour 33 minutes
<seb128> oh
<Elleo> seb128: should maybe make it clearer that it's not showing seconds
<seb128> moving the slider doesn't do anything
<Elleo> seb128: that should work, although it can be a bit hard to grasp the slider
<Elleo> seb128: is it actually moving?
<seb128> Elleo, it's moving
<seb128> the sound just keeps playing like I didn't move it
<seb128> and the text doesn't match the position
<Elleo> seb128: interesting, haven't seen that before
<Elleo> seb128: seems to work for me on the shuttleworth one
<seb128> Elleo, hum, in fact it's working now
<seb128> I wonder if I just got confused earlier by the time being hours:minutes or something
<seb128> Elleo, sorry for the pings
<Elleo> maybe, but I'll keep an eye on that and see if it ever happens for me
<seb128> Elleo, thanks for replying, oh and great app btw ;-)
<Elleo> seb128: thanks :)
<aquarius_> heh, winner, you can directly live screencast with the nc trick from the phone, too.
<nik90> sverzegnassi: hey, I am having trouble building docviewer..I get the build error https://imgur.com/uCj05ko
<Elleo> aquarius_: nice
<sverzegnassi> nik90: have you installed libpoppler-qt5-dev:armhf in you kit environment?
<nik90> sverzegnassi: sry for the ping, I just read the README and figured that out
<nik90> my bad sry
<sverzegnassi> no problem :)
 * aquarius_ writes quick blog post :)
<davmor2> ahayzen: is there a way to add an album to a playlist or is it just the playing track only?
<ahayzen> davmor2, go to the album... press and hold on of the tracks.... select all in the header... add to playlist
<davmor2> ahayzen: thanks
<nik90> sverzegnassi: did you understand what the following error means, Starting /home/krnekhelesh/Documents/Ubuntu-Projects/MP-Reviews/builddir/build-add-empty-state-UbuntuSDK_for_armhf_GCC_ubuntu_sdk_14_10_utopic-Default/src/app/ubuntu-docviewer-app...
<nik90> /lib/ld-linux-armhf.so.3: No such file or directory
<nik90> /home/krnekhelesh/Documents/Ubuntu-Projects/MP-Reviews/builddir/build-add-empty-state-UbuntuSDK_for_armhf_GCC_ubuntu_sdk_14_10_utopic-Default/src/app/ubuntu-docviewer-app exited with code 255
<nik90> I just updated my 14.10 armhf chroot
<sverzegnassi> nik90: there are multiple targets: "docviewer" and "ubuntu-docviewer-app"
<karni> Hi folks. Who takes care of Ubuntu.Connectivity.NetworkingStatus ? I wonder if it shouldn't be reporting SIM in but no data plan as disconnected (currently shows as connected)
<sverzegnassi> if one doesn't work, the other works.
<nik90> sverzegnassi: ah yes, the other one works..
<nik90> karni: that would Wellark if I am not mistaken
<karni> nik90: tnx
<karni> Wellark: probably a question to you above ↑.
<popey> Elleo: http://popey.mooo.com/screenshots/device-2015-01-21-160219.png :)
<Elleo> popey: heh
<Elleo> popey: well, it's sort of bottle shaped...
<Elleo> popey: I'm hoping to become a pioneer of artificial stupidity
<popey> haha
<aquarius_> popey, who would I need to convince that the phone OS should include streaming your screen? :)
<popey> specifically _my_ screen?
<Elleo> heh
<aquarius_> ha! yes. livephone.popey.com. Everyone can see what you're doing. :)
<t1mp> aquarius_: just implement it ;)
<aquarius_> No. airplay, essentially. (It should be miracast, obvs.)
<aquarius_> but like airplay in that it finds things.
<karni> aquarius_: hi buddy! long time no see :)
 * beuno gets a flashback
<karni> hi beuno :D
<aquarius_> t1mp, I can't implement it -- it would require 1. adding something to a status menu, which isn't an exposed api, 2. zeroconf, which I'm confined away from, 3. access to /var/run/mir_socket, which I'm confined away from, 4. not being suspended, which I'm confined away from, 5. enough knowledge to have the phone's hardware do the mp4 encoding, which I don't have :)
<aquarius_> t1mp, I'm happy to *spec* it ;)
<davmor2> ahayzen: modifying a playlist while it is playing doesn't update the playlist till you stop it and restart it,  for example throw a list together start it play move some of the tracks about and it will continue to play them in the original order
<ahayzen> davmor2, are you modifying the playlist order or the queue order?
<ahayzen> davmor2, once you have told a playlist to play it is only then playing a copy or snapshot of what it was then
<aquarius_> heya karni!
<karni> o/ :)
<ahayzen> davmor2, updating the playlist after you have started playing it won't then change the order or play (unless you restart it) ... or unless the reorder is broken :P
<Elleo> aquarius_: just make sure to bring up how convenient it'd be for convergence to not have to rely on HDMI<->MHL
<davmor2> ahayzen: yeah okay I was checking more if it should I figured it wouldn't but thought I'd test it thanks for confirming :)
<Elleo> aquarius_: I'm sure someone's ears will prick up then ;)
<ahayzen> davmor2, yeah no problem
<davmor2> ahayzen: not sure if other players allow it either to be honest :)
<ahayzen> not that i'm aware of
<aquarius_> Elleo, that's a nice argument. I like that.
<ahayzen> davmor2, which music app version are you looking at?
<Elleo> aquarius_: yeah, bluetooth keyboard + mouse + miracast display would be super sweet, no cables, just everything magically connecting to everything else
<aquarius_> Elleo, the big annoying thing about miracast is that it has to be wifi direct (point-to-point), which suuuucks. I want airplay, which can just broadcast to a zeroconf-advertised destination on the network that you're on :)
<davmor2> ahayzen: latest store version I think let me double check
<t1mp> aquarius_: ehm, yeah. I guess everybody whould have those issues ;)
<t1mp> aquarius_: but I wouldn't mind being able to stream from my phone either
<ahayzen> davmor2, ah cool :) there are a few bugs in that we have fixes already landed for ... eg pulling the SD card out :) but they'll be in the next version
<Elleo> aquarius_: yeah, doesn't have to be just miracast, as long as I can stick some dongle in a display and it magically works I'm sold
<Elleo> aquarius_: plus it'd allow for convergence type stuff to be played with on devices that don't support MHL (which I think is quite a lot still)
<aquarius_> t1mp, it'd be cool, wouldn't it? I mean, you can stream from your phone right now -- http://www.kryogenix.org/days/2015/01/21/live-screencasting-from-ubuntu-phone/ -- but I want it available to actual people and not just hardcore techies ;) Which means it's pretty simple -- you (a) detect servers that do it with zeroconf, and (b) add a button to the OS which turns it on and off, and (c) you encode to mp4 on
<aquarius_> the phone. (a) needs stuff confinement disallows, (b) needs some way of building a complete phone image and running it yourself which is a major league pain for an app dev, and (c) requires hardware skillz that I don't have. :)
<aquarius_> t1mp, hence suggesting that it would be a useful thing for someone who already does all that stuff to do -- which means the core phone development team. :)
<AkivaAvraham> QUESTION: Global Jam = Online Summit?
<Wellark> sturmflut-work: that is correct. if you need detailed information, please file a feature request bug against connectivity-api project in launchpad
<AkivaAvraham> opps
<davmor2> ahayzen: I'm running long term usage tests on a secondary phone, so setup a playlist for work play it through a bluetooth speaker and see which battery gives out first cause that's what you do at work right :)
<Wellark> karni: if the phone does not have internet connectivity then indeed the NetworkingStatus should give you "disconnected"
<ahayzen> davmor2, hah cool :) note bluetooth playing music uses less CPU usage than the internal speaker, magic :)
<sturmflut-work> Wellark: Okay, will do. My use case is https://sturmflut.github.io/linux/wireless/2015/01/19/designing-a-wifi-analyzer-app-for-ubuntu-touch/ , so I would need as much information as possible about wireless networks in range, updated at fast as possible
<karni> Wellark: k, will file a bug
<Wellark> sturmflut-work: ok. cool
<Wellark> sturmflut-work: please include that link to the bug report as well
<Wellark> karni: thanks!
<AkivaAvraham> zbenjamin, bzoltan_ Get a chance to look at the autopilot plugin?
<bzoltan_> AkivaAvraham: To be honest, no... we both were covered with critical fixes :(
<Wellark> karni: when you see it happening, could you also attach the output of "$ nmcli d" to the bug report?
<karni> sure
<AkivaAvraham> bzoltan_, so no time? No problem
<bzoltan_> AkivaAvraham:  we had a brief talk about it... one thing we agreed that overloadin the menus might not be the best idea. I mean it can stay there for the sake of HUD ... but what would be great if it were fully integrated to the QtC's native build-run config
<AkivaAvraham> hmmmmm
<AkivaAvraham> I would have to know what you mean by the native build-run config. Does that mean you want it in the "Project" tab?
<Wellark> SturmFlut|AFK: your list of requirements are not that different from what let's say our location-service would need for wifi positioning so there is hope that you will get your scanner up and running at some point
<Wellark> SturmFlut|AFK: and technically we could add a confined interface for forcing active scanning as well
<Wellark> although that's quite limited usecase feature
<Wellark> SturmFlut|AFK karni : if there are any additional features you need or want to see on the connectivity-api (regarding BT, NFC, networking, whatnot) feel free to file bugs at https://bugs.launchpad.net/connectivity-api/+filebug
<Wellark> those bugs will help a great deal when designing the next iteration ubuntu APIs and knowing what people want to use and see will help on the prioritizing and such
<davmor2> ahayzen: well that answers that one then bt speaker died first \o/
<ahayzen> davmor2, so your phone lasted longer than the speaker? lol
<davmor2> yeap and the speaker died the music jumped to loud speaker on the phone and paused not sure if it should of done that but hey it played after I unpaused it again :)
<karni> Wellark: ack, thanks :)
<karni> Wellark: btw, it says /ril_1     gsm               connected
<ahayzen> davmor2, yeah it should have paused :)
<karni> but there's no data plan, so effectively no connectivity
 * karni files a bug, we'll see what can be done
<ahayzen> davmor2, if you unplug headphones it will pause as well...basically if you change the output source it'll pause
<ahayzen> davmor2, otherwise you walk into a lecture unplug your headphones and everyone hears ABBA blasting out of your internal speaker ;)
<Wellark> karni: good. so this tells us already that NM reports the gsm as connected
<Wellark> and hence connectivity-api reports that we are connected
<Wellark> the bug is probably in our NM code then
<Wellark> so I know where to assing it
<davmor2> ahayzen: and what is wrong with that?
<ahayzen> davmor2, nothing ;) hehe
<davmor2> ahayzen: right answer :D
<karni> Wellark: https://bugs.launchpad.net/connectivity-api/+bug/1413302
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1413302 in connectivity-api "GSM connected, but no data plan - should report disconnected" [Undecided,New]
<benoitc> is docker a special snappy package? seems like we can't push a package that have an apparmor-profile hook
<benoitc> or at leastr it erros wiby saiing it's dissalowed with bin-path
<rpadovani> mzanetti, congrats dude! and congrats to mivoligo too :-)
<rpadovani> nik90, pong
<nik90> rpadovani: Can you do a code review of the 2 MPs at https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-clock-dev/ubuntu-clock-app/utopic-3.0/+activereviews .. they have already been tested on rtm phone and approved
<nik90> just need another set of eyes before I merge them
<rpadovani> nik90, on it
<nik90> rpadovani: thnx mate
<rpadovani> nik90, I love the nr 2!
<nik90> rpadovani: why, you always hit that bug before?
<rpadovani> rpadovani, when I want to do a nap in the afternoon, I don't do it everyday, so I just want to enable the "15:00" alarm only in days I do it
<rpadovani> I want to create an alarm and enable it only when I need
<nik90> rpadovani: ah yes..that's a valid use case..glad to see the fix helping you :)
<rpadovani> :-)
<nik90> rpadovani: let me know if there are any other alarm use cases where they don't work as expected..these small things only appear when you use it everyday or in remote use casese
<mzanetti> rpadovani: thanks :)
<rpadovani> nik90, of course, next one I want to see fixed is the snooze one, I'm too tempted to push that button in the morning :P
<nik90> rpadovani: oh yeah I saw that bug...so you dont' want to see the snooze option in the dialogs is it?
<rpadovani> nik90, that is, right
<rpadovani> nik90, don't you use semicolumn at the end of each line of a javascript function?
<nik90> rpadovani: tbh I haven't decided on a code convention for that..I normally dont add a semicolon
<benoitc> in fact do we have to  build a snappy package in a ubuntu-core vm ?
<rpadovani> nik90, okay
<rpadovani> nik90, questions on the second branch: I activated an alarm at 21:00 yesterday. Now it's 18:00. I enable the 21:00 alarm. If I understand the code right, it is enabled for tomorrow at 21:00, but I expect that is enabled for today at 21:00
<nik90> rpadovani: no the 21:00 alarm should be enabled for today
<nik90> that code executes only when the alarm time < current time
<nik90> so 21:00 > 18:00 .. so it won't modify the alarm time
<rpadovani> nik90, sorry, maybe I'm just to tired to do reviews but... it says (alarmData.date < new Date()), so if the alarm date is 20 Jan at 21:00 and now it's 21 Jan 18:00 shouldn't enter the if?
<nik90> hmm you are right
<rpadovani> popey, I think you can remove the scope contest link from the topic :P
<nik90> rpadovani: I think I need to add a second condition for the use case you mentioned..I need to think about it
* popey changed the topic of #ubuntu-app-devel to: http://developer.ubuntu.com | App development on Ubuntu: how to do it & how to make it better | Make scopes! (and apps) | --allow-untrusted
<rpadovani> nik90, yes, if the alarm is passed but alarm.getHour() < today.getHour() you enable the alarm for tomorrow, otherwise for today
<nik90> that's it :D
<rpadovani> reviews are important :D
<rpadovani> nik90, ping me when you've done :-)
<nik90> rpadovani: will do
<sverzegnassi> nik90: sorry for the late reply. I've answered in the MP
<nik90> sverzegnassi: no worries, I was working on a clock app bug meanwhile
<nik90> rpadovani: how does this logic look -> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9807875/
<rpadovani> nik90, nope, second condition doesn't work. It's 18:53, an alarm set to 17:55 should rings tomorrow
<rpadovani> nik90, this works, but I don't like too nested if http://paste.ubuntu.com/9807949/
<nik90> rpadovani: thnx..I tried different alarm times to see if it covers all the use cases. Your solution does the trick
<nik90> I pushed it
<rpadovani> nik90, actually, I think this is a better implementation, if you comment the first if: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9808021/
<nik90> sverzegnassi: for the emptystate MP, may be you can ask ahayzen or vthompson to review the arguments part of the code.
<rpadovani> nik90, but it's up to you, let me know which one do you prefer :-)
<ahayzen> nik90, arguments?
<nik90> ahayzen: command line arguments sent to an app
<ahayzen> ah
<nik90> rpadovani: the 2nd one seems simpler, let me test it against different use cases
<ahayzen> nik90, we still use those?
 * ahayzen thought it was all urlhandler these days
<ahayzen> oh no we have code for that in music
<nik90> ahayzen: well in the MP, it uses https://developer.ubuntu.com/api/qml/sdk-14.10/Ubuntu.Components.Arguments/
<ahayzen> nik90, yeah we've got some legacy stuff for that.... i'm just not sure if anything actually uses it anymore though lol
<ahayzen> nik90, anyways whats the mp?
<rpadovani> nik90, delete lines 13-14 in my last paste
<nik90> ahayzen: https://code.launchpad.net/~verzegnassi-stefano/ubuntu-docviewer-app/add-empty-state/+merge/246744
<ahayzen> thanks
<nik90> rpadovani: sure np
<ahayzen> nik90, that bit of code in music that is linked was written in sept 2013! blimey
<nik90> oh my
<ahayzen> yeah
<nik90> ancient legacy code
<SturmFlut> Wellark: Nice to hear! I think I can file a detailed bug report for wireless scanning by tomorrow
<ahayzen> the only time i can think it *may* be used is when the app isn't running and it is called by urihandler...but i still thought it goes into the urihandler not the args... we've just left the code incase something somehow uses it lol
<rpadovani> nik90, I have another idea (I love these types of challenge :D). Has alarmData.date the function valueOf()?
<nik90> rpadovani: well it should have it (if you are referring to http://www.w3schools.com/jsref/jsref_valueof_date.asp)
<nik90> its a javascript date object
<nik90> rpadovani: I think it is the same as http://www.w3schools.com/jsref/jsref_gettime.asp ?
<SturmFlut> Wellark: And I didn't know that connectivity-api will be responsible for other wireless links too. An NFC Tag Reader/Writer and BT/Mobile scanners were already on my list, so I think I can provide some input on these areas as well
<rpadovani> nik90, yap, that one, thanks
<nik90> rpadovani: but here's the kicker -> (date1 < date2) is the same as (date1.getTime() < date2.getTime()) when it comes to comparing them
<nik90> its just that older browsers didnt support (date1 < date2) ... but we dont have that issue
<rpadovani> nik90, but I don't want to compare the dates.. just a sec :)
<nik90> sure :)
<rpadovani> nik90, I don't know if it's more performant, but it is soooo elegant: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9808126/
<sverzegnassi> nik90: ahayzen: thank you!
<ahayzen> nik90, i think the args bit looks ok, but i'm more interested where it is being used? and i still need to test it :) ... the desktop maybe?
<sverzegnassi> ahayzen: we use arguments for autopilot tests and on the desktop
<nik90> rpadovani: I think I would put var twentyfourHours = 86400000 and in the comment explain it as 24*60*60*1000 to avoid the compute time
<ahayzen> sverzegnassi, ah ... do you have urihandler support as well?
<ahayzen> as well as content-hub :)
<rpadovani> nik90, yes, it's a good idea :-) Do you like it?
<nik90> ahayzen: he has content-hub support for sure
<nik90> rpadovani: yeah I like this
<sverzegnassi> but no urihandler at the moment
<ahayzen> nik90, but you could have like .... document:///path/to/document
<ahayzen> ah but confinement could be fun
<nik90> ahayzen: definitely url-handler would come in handy...
<nik90> sverzegnassi: if I open file-manager and click on a pdf, does document-viewer list it as a content importer?
<nik90> the reverse use-case essentially
<sverzegnassi> nik90: yes, it does
<nik90> sverzegnassi: awesome
<ahayzen> doc viewer can only read files from its dir and not ~ or ~/Documents right?
<sverzegnassi> ahayzen: documents are copied in HOME/.cache and then opened from there. we're waiting for the security team in order to know if we can open documents from where they live
<ahayzen> sverzegnassi, yeah, so until you can open them from where they are the urihandler probably isn't much use
<nik90> rpadovani: I modified it slightly to http://paste.ubuntu.com/9808210/
<nik90> rpadovani: figured we can avoid calculating tomorrow if possible
<rpadovani> nik90, actually, we can't, because if we don't set alarm to tomorrow alarmData.date.getTime() - currentTime.getTime() will be always < 0
<nik90> ah
<ahayzen> sverzegnassi, what do i need to install for #include <poppler/qt5/poppler-qt5.h> to work? or has something bad happened lol
<nik90> ahayzen: libpoppler-qt5-dev:armhf
<rpadovani> nik90, I don't know, maybe it's more performant the if/else
<nik90> ahayzen: qchroot
<nik90> rpadovani: I think assignment operators are faster than if/else
<ahayzen> nik90, i was just trying to run it on the desktop...
<nik90> ahayzen: oh
<ahayzen> so minus the :armhf
<nik90> ahayzen: try without the armhf
<sverzegnassi> ahayzen: then libpoppler-qt5-dev
<nik90> yup :)
<ahayzen> yup that works thanks :)
<ahayzen> well it worked and opened the pdf i put in the args \o/
<rpadovani> nik90, wait wait wait, you give me another idea :D
<nik90> no worries I am still testing it before pushign
<ahayzen> sverzegnassi, approved it for you :)
<nik90> rpadovani: (Math.abs(alarmData.date.getTime() - currentTime.getTime()) > twentyfourHours) .. this way we don't need to add +1 day to it everytime?
<sverzegnassi> ahayzen: Thank you! Now I'll top-approve
<ahayzen> yey \o/
<nik90> sverzegnassi: I guess all 3 MPs of yours approved and merged :)
<rpadovani> nik90, mhh, sorry, I don't understand the logic, what does that mean?
<sverzegnassi> nik90: yup, they are! Now all I need is a coffee, before start working on the critical part of the app. :D
<nik90> rpadovani: you said earlier, that we cannot use http://paste.ubuntu.com/9808210/ because alarmData.date.getTime() - currentTime.getTime() will be always < 0
<nik90> rpadovani: so i figured why not use math absolute function to remove the sign and use only the absolute value?
<sverzegnassi> Anyway, a question to all: is it better the bottom edge, or would it be better to have a button near the settings one (to open the built-in browser)? https://imgur.com/IvMXX2j
<nik90> if that value > twentyfourhours, then set alarm to next day, if not set it today
<rpadovani> nik90, I see, but this doesn't solve our problem, if the alarm ringed five minutes ago the diff < 24h, but I want to use that alarm tomorrow
<nik90> rpadovani: hmm true :/
<nik90> sverzegnassi: I would actually suggest the radial bottom edge where you can add both buttons (settings and built-in browser) :) ... ofc I am partial to this method :P
<nik90> sverzegnassi: http://ubuntu-component-store.readthedocs.org/en/latest/_components/radialbottomedge.html
<sverzegnassi> nik90: it probably will look even better with the radial bottom edge. Gonna give a try!
<nik90> rpadovani: I pushed http://paste.ubuntu.com/9808126/..I am going to go make dinner..if you come with a better logic leave me a ping..tbh I think the current one looks good.
<nik90> sverzegnassi: :D
<rpadovani> nik90, nope, maybe I found another way, but it's too much complicated and I think it's overkill (remap the diff of milliseconds to 0-24 and calculate the sum between currentHour and the diff, if >24 set to tomorrow, otherwise to today)
<rpadovani> nik90, toppapproved, thanks!
<mivoligo> rpadovani: thanks :)
<rpadovani> nik90, sorry, during dinner I had another idea: https://code.launchpad.net/~rpadovani/ubuntu-clock-app/improveCheckTimeOldAlarms/+merge/247213
<nik90> rpadovani: sure, I am currently bumping the clock app version to 3.3 after which I will test your MP and merge.
<nik90> rpadovani: can you top approve https://code.launchpad.net/~nik90/ubuntu-clock-app/bump-version-3.3/+merge/247214, its a harmless version bump..once it gets merged to trunk, we can get your branch merged in as well
<rpadovani> nik90, done
 * nik90 is reviewing the MP now
<nik90> rpadovani: I think that if (alarmData.date.getTime() < currentTime.getTime()) should be if (alarmData.date.getTime() <= currentTime.getTime()) since if the current time is 20:00 and the one time alarm is 20:00, then it should schedule it for tomorrow and not today.
<nik90> "=" sign
<rpadovani> nik90, yap, you're right, I fix when I merge from the trunk :-)
<nik90> cool :)
<rpadovani> nik90, but I bet you to activate the alarm on the same millisecond you activate it first :P
<nik90> hehe
<nik90> popey: http://pad.ubuntu.com/kY99vztlmS (just waiting on rev 190 to hit trunk by rpadovani and then I can build a click package if you need one for testing)
<popey> nik90: nice one!
<nik90> :)
<rpadovani> nik90, https://code.launchpad.net/~rpadovani/ubuntu-clock-app/improveCheckTimeOldAlarms/+merge/247213
<rpadovani> nik90, sorry, but saving the file my editor deletes all space at EOL
<nik90> rpadovani: that
<nik90> that's not an issue
<nik90> rpadovani: top approved. thnx for the fix
<rpadovani> nik90, thanks to you for all the awesome work, as usual :-) Ping me when you need reviews ;-)
<nik90> rpadovani: will do :D. Enjoy your evening
<popey> nik90: 17:00 UTC okay for you tomorrow to talk about weather?
<nik90> popey: yup that's fine
<popey> sweet
 * popey calendars it
<ahayzen> \o/
 * popey apologises for turning "calendar" into a verb
<nik90> hehe
<AkivaAvraham> -_-
<ahayzen> popey, so in this meeting about weather, we are going to look out the window and describe/discuss whether it is raining right? hehe
<popey> that could take hours
 * nik90 wears the magneto hat to prevent people from reading his thoughts
<AkivaAvraham> -___-
#ubuntu-app-devel 2015-01-22
<ahoneybun> has anyone tried to use the GPS or something to count steps?
<AkivaAvraham> ahoneybun, mmmmmm havn't heard of anything like that.
<ahoneybun> AkivaAvraham, someone at a event was asking if there was a running app in the Ubuntu Store and I could not find one
<ahoneybun> seems like this would be used for it AkivaAvraham https://developer.ubuntu.com/api/qml/sdk-14.10/QtSensors.Gyroscope/
<AkivaAvraham> ahoneybun, hmmm interesting
<ahoneybun> AkivaAvraham, I just started writing a app for running
<AkivaAvraham> ahoneybun, ah nice!
<AkivaAvraham> second or third app?
<ahoneybun> but when it comes to using that
<ahoneybun> well if you could webapps like 6th
<AkivaAvraham> :)
<ahoneybun> but I don't so 3rd
<ahoneybun> first time using sensors though
<AkivaAvraham> never used them myself
<ahoneybun> AkivaAvraham, so learning lol
<AkivaAvraham> \o/
<ahoneybun> I'm writing out the UI for now
<cpyarger> AkivaAvraham: Do you have a copy of your book in pdf format?
<AkivaAvraham> cpyarger, of the "Learn c++ the qt way"?
<cpyarger> Yea
<AkivaAvraham> Nope.
<AkivaAvraham> cpyarger, why?
<cpyarger> It would be easier to refrence if I printed it out and used my friend's binder on it
<AkivaAvraham> cpyarger, mmmmmm sounds practical. You can order the book off amazon.
 * ahoneybun does not know why his items are overlaping
<cpyarger> I was unable to find that specific book on amazon lol. The Intro to design patterns in C++ with QT4 is there.
<ahoneybun> AkivaAvraham, sad news, seems it would really hard to do with how ubuntu treats background tasks right now
<AkivaAvraham> ahoneybun, yah there is something to that.
<AkivaAvraham> cpyarger, did you check the ics website? I think they link it. Maybe not though.
<dholbach> good morning
<dpm> morning mzanetti, other than talking to JoeO and testing the offline mode, I've not had the chance to spend much time on Reminders this week. The main issue for him for using it was Online Accounts freezing/hanging
<dpm> other than that, I've not much to discuss today
<mzanetti> dpm: did you get push enabled?
<dpm> no, it's not enabled yet
<mzanetti> dpm: did you manage to request that already?
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Answer Your Cat’s Questions Day! :-D
<nik90> rpadovani: hey, I have another MP at https://code.launchpad.net/~nik90/ubuntu-clock-app/fix-alarm-locale/+merge/247242 that needs your reviewing. Not urgent. Whenever you find time would be good enough.
<nik90> popey: hi, morning
<popey> yo
<nik90> popey: , I want to include https://code.launchpad.net/~nik90/ubuntu-clock-app/fix-alarm-locale/+merge/247242 in the upcoming upload to the store. I have given it some thought and tested the fix.
<popey> ok.
<popey> we won't submit to QA till tomorrow
<nik90> your response was way quicker than i expected
<popey> so you have time.
<nik90> awesome
<nik90> zsombi, t1mp: Can one of you assign https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ux/+bug/1338138 to yourself to fix for later. That's the last bit of the clock app which isn't following the user locale.
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1338138 in ubuntu-ui-toolkit (Ubuntu) "[sdk] Time Picker component does not respect user locale" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<zsombi> nik90: I guess this is a bug that is related to the Qt-locale problem...
<zsombi> nik90: as DatePicker is presenting teh tumblers based on the local format
<nik90> zsombi: I thought previously you said the picker doesn't follow local format since there was no design for 12-h mode?
<zsombi> nik90: I just read it once more... yes
<zsombi> sorry...
<nik90> np
<justCarakas> o/
<zsombi> nik90: I see UX marked as Fix Committed :D I don't see any sign of that :D
<nik90> zsombi: I saw the design in the document attached in the bug report..let me get you the page number
<nik90> zsombi: check out page 18 in that design doc ... the time picker specification is provided there with the new 12-h mode
<zsombi> gventuri: dude, where is the committed fix for https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ux/+bug/1338138 from your side?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1338138 in ubuntu-ui-toolkit (Ubuntu) "[sdk] Time Picker component does not respect user locale" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<zsombi> nik90: aah, indeed... well, that's a new stuff then...
<nik90> :)
<zsombi> nik90: ok, I've picked it
<nik90> zsombi: cool, thxn for triaging the bug.
<zsombi> nik90: yw
<mzanetti> SturmFlut: hey, how's the traffic on your blog today? :D
<mivoligo> mzanetti: hi, got any reviews yet? I've checked https://appstore.bhdouglass.com/app/com.ubuntu.developer.mzanetti.machines-vs-machines but I see no reviews there
<mzanetti> mivoligo: yeah... there's 5. I already reported a bug to that web store  about it :D
<mivoligo> mzanetti: :) any negatives?
<mzanetti> mivoligo: http://i.imgur.com/wmgsIyd.png and http://i.imgur.com/KZq93n8.png
<mzanetti> actually it's 6 by now :)
<mivoligo> mzanetti: so far so good :D
<mzanetti> indeed
<mivoligo> mzanetti: have a plan for an update in the near future?
<mzanetti> mivoligo: I gotta take care a bit about some other apps, but yes, will fix those new bug reports and do an update
<mzanetti> so if you want to have something changed, report it as a bug
<mzanetti> I'll look at it then before doing the update release
<mivoligo> mzanetti: sure, I'll try to come up with the graphics for the tutorial in the meantime but not this week
<mzanetti> ok
<mzanetti> yeah... really gotta do a release for kodimote and then work a bit on the reminders app too
<mzanetti> I've dropped everything else in the last few weeks in order to get this game ready
<mivoligo> I bet you made some people happy and unproductive :P
<mzanetti> yeah, seems like justCaraka's boss won't be happy about it
<mivoligo> :D
<dholbach> where is the unofficial webview of the software store again?
<mivoligo> dholbach: https://appstore.bhdouglass.com/apps
<dholbach> thanks mivoligo
<justCarakas> haha
<ziz> hellow bantus
<Guest92135> hi peeps ---whats the diff btn this sdkand the androisd one
<om26er> oSoMoN, Hi!
<oSoMoN> om26er, hey, what’s up?
<om26er> oSoMoN, feature request: Can you please add a little shadow in the webbrowser tools menu. :)
<om26er> Other apps have that, so perhaps a toolkit feature to flip switch for.
<oSoMoN> om26er, right, that’s because currently we don’t use the UITK-provided menu, but a custom one
<oSoMoN> om26er, can you please file a bug to track the request, so I don’t forget about it?
<om26er> oSoMoN, ok, I will.
<oSoMoN> cheers
<rpadovani> popey, actually, calculator has support for complex numbers, try to do sqrt(-1): our problem is how we manage it in the store, so it's NaN in the history
<rpadovani> but the result in the grey area is i
<popey> right
<sturmflut-work> What is the recommended way for rendering the content of a QML item using native OpenGL calls? There seems to be more than one way.
<sturmflut-work> mzanetti, popey: Maybe you know?
<mzanetti> sturmflut-work: I guess you want a ShaderEffect
<mzanetti> lemme find an example
<sturmflut-work> mzanetti: I want to use the QML item as a viewport and render triangles etc. inside it.
<mzanetti> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/trunk/view/head:/qml/Launcher/LauncherDelegate.qml#L200
<mzanetti> sturmflut-work: yeah, so the ShaderEffect basically is your QML item to render into, you can use other qml items as input (or not - if you don't want to)
<mzanetti> http://doc.qt.io/qt-5/qml-qtquick-shadereffect.html
<mzanetti> if that's not enough, you probably can come up with a QQuickItem in c++ and do gl things by overriding it's paint() method (or update or similar)
<t1mp> with the ShaderEffect in QML you won't be doing any opengl calls as you would do from c++
<t1mp> but you can easily implement shaders like that
<t1mp> so shaders yes, your own opengl geometry no
<mzanetti> right. t1mp definitely has more experience with this than I have
<t1mp> with shaders (in qml and outside of qml), and with drawing opengl geometry yes. I didn't mix my own opengl geometry calls with Qt/QML.
<t1mp> the latter is indeed tricky
<sturmflut-work> mzanetti: That's what I was trying, building something with QQuickItem. There even is an example, http://doc.qt.io/qt-5/qtquick-scenegraph-openglunderqml-example.html, I ported it over into a QML extension library and it works, as long as the resulting "Squircle" component is at the root of the hierarchy. Once I put it inside a MainView etc. it no longer works.
<mzanetti> oh, you probably want to look at the ubuntushape code then
<sturmflut-work> I think it is important to find out how this is supposed to work. If we offer both libSDL2 and QML+OpenGL, lots of existing games can be ported.
<mzanetti> zbenjamin, bzoltan_: do you have any thoughts on this? https://github.com/mzanetti/kodimote/pull/24
<mzanetti> mainly the conversation if you scroll a bit down
<bzoltan_> mzanetti:  good text
<mzanetti> any recommendations on how to deal with loading qml files from a) the click package, and b) the build dir on desktop
<mzanetti> ?
<mzanetti> the current template does it with a qrc file, which is why I tried that now
<mzanetti> but that just moves the problem around if you really need to load some file that can't be in the rc
<AkivaAvraham> bzoltan_, zbenjamin ping; get around to viewing the plugin?
<bzoltan_> AkivaAvraham:  sorry, we are badly busted with other stuff. We came to realize that the master cmake plugin diverged from the release we based our cmake support... and now we have a major work in our hand to migrate back to the safe track. It takes all our time and attantion.
<AkivaAvraham> bzoltan_, np. When should I bother you next?
<AkivaAvraham> next week?
<sturmflut-work> mzanetti, t1mp: I finally did it. You derive your QML item from QQuickFramebufferObject and the renderer from QQuickFramebufferObject::Renderer. Inside QQuickFramebufferObject::Renderer::render() you render the scene using normal GL calls..
<bzoltan_> AkivaAvraham: yes, Tuesday morning will be good
<AkivaAvraham> roger
<t1mp> SturmFlut: awesome :)
<t1mp> SturmFlut: do you have the code somewere? I'd like to see also how to do it
<t1mp> SturmFlut: I don't need it today, but if you have something working eventually I'd be happy to check it out :)
<SturmFlut> t1mp: I'll put it on github later, have to make sure that it actually works on the phone too. My OpenGL ES skills are mostly non-existant :(
<nik90> rpadovani: ping
<rpadovani> nik90, pong
<nik90> rpadovani: can I bug you for another MP review?
<sverzegnassi> popey: ping
<popey> sverzegnassi: pong
<rpadovani> nik90, of course you can :-)
<nik90> rpadovani: https://code.launchpad.net/~nik90/ubuntu-clock-app/fix-alarm-locale/+merge/247242 thnx :-)
<rpadovani> nik90, in one hour I'll do :-)
<nik90> rpadovani: cool
<sverzegnassi> popey: hi! would you like to test some new stuff?
<popey> YES!
<popey> Always!
<sverzegnassi> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0By4kAplbFcE6WEI2dWNEVEU1S2c/view?usp=sharing
<popey> \o/
<sverzegnassi> What I need from you is an opinion about performance (pages loading faster, huge memory usage and so on...)
<popey> ok!
<sverzegnassi> Seems to work much better, and zoom is working now
<popey> ooh...
<nik90> I like to test as well :)
 * nik90 downloads the click
<sverzegnassi> Yeah, more voices is better!
<popey> +1
<nik90> sverzegnassi: Compared to the click package I tried during your MP reviews, this time it takes longer to open the same 2.1 MB pdf. Also the scrolling performance seem to be slow.
<nik90> and this is the only app I am running at the moment
<nik90> smaller size pdf < 1MB load pretty much instantly as expected. Zoom there also works nicely
<sverzegnassi> nik90: Still have to solve some bottlenecks, since I had to write a substitute for QML ListView
<sverzegnassi> At the moment it's a lot of JS to manage delegate, and it's not good for performance
<nik90> ok
<nik90> what's the difference from the older clicks from 2 days back with respect to the backend?
<nik90> the old one seemed more responsive with larger pdfs
<sverzegnassi> The older click package it uses a ListView to dynamically load the PDF pages
<sverzegnassi> There were two issues: zooming (seems impossible to overwrite internal Flickable properties) and the order it loads pages (e.g. current page is the 4th, it loads the 1st, the 3rd, the 5th and then the 4th)
<sverzegnassi> Poppler takes a lot of time to render pages, so it was important to get a proper ordering of the requests
<popey> unity crashed after I clicked a pdf to download and open
 * popey reboots and tries again
<nik90> for me the app was unresponsive the first 2 times I tried to load the big pdf..3rd time it took some time but loaded eventually.
<popey> define big?
<sverzegnassi> Yes, I tried a 150MB PDF document (only images) and it was dramatically slowly. But with the "Getting started with Ubuntu" PDF (the one I use for testing) seemed to work faster
<sverzegnassi> *slow
<popey> erk, now browser wont even load
<sverzegnassi> I think I need to fix something about threading (ActivityIndicator seems not running)
<nik90> well big as 2.1 MB with about 530 pages
<popey> Caught exception at Mir/EGL driver boundary: /build/buildd/mir-0.8.2+15.04.20150115~rtm/src/client/rpc/stream_socket_transport.cpp(164): Throw in function virtual void mir::client::rpc::StreamSocketTransport::send_data(const std::vector<unsigned char>&)
<popey> wat!
<popey> how rude
<nik90> sverzegnassi: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1411376
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1411376 in ubuntu-ui-toolkit (Ubuntu) "ActivityIndicator does not spin if the main thread is blocked" [Medium,In progress]
<nik90> sverzegnassi: it just got fixed recently and should be in the next qa validated rtm image
<sverzegnassi> Ok, then the problem is the number of delegates to load in the Scene Graph
<sverzegnassi> \me takes a look on launchpad
<sverzegnassi> nik90: In this case I think it depends on the changes I did, since ActivityIndicator works in the release on the store
<SturmFlut> mzanetti, t1mp, popey: https://github.com/Sturmflut/ubuntu-touch-squircle-example
<nik90> sverzegnassi: well it could be that in the new click, the main thread is too busy loading the pdf while in the old one it was done in a different thread
<popey> sverzegnassi: if I scroll a little quickly I see blank pages... then a few seconds later they load..
<popey> http://popey.mooo.com/screenshots/device-2015-01-22-212715.png
<popey> http://popey.mooo.com/screenshots/device-2015-01-22-212727.png
<popey> (this is a fairly big PDF though
<popey> 61MB
<SturmFlut> Linux Voice! Hooray!
<popey> http://www.linuxvoice.com/issues/001/Linux-Voice-Issue-001.pdf
<popey> yeah, making use of their creative commons first issue
<popey> sverzegnassi: scrolling speed is not bad at all.
<nik90> popey: I created a common folder with all the weather app assets. Do you use your gmail or canonical email for drive?
<popey> sverzegnassi: zoom is a bit slow - ~4-5s to zoom a page in
<popey> nik90: either is fine. canonical probably better
<nik90> popey: okay I shared with you, ahayzen and vthompson. I dont have m-b-o's email id
<nik90> could you do that
<popey> yup
<sverzegnassi> popey: which is the screen resolution of krillin? so that i can make a comparison with the version in the store?
<sverzegnassi> nik90: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9825112/
<ahayzen> nik90, thanks
<popey> sverzegnassi: whatever the screen res of those screenshots is :)
<sverzegnassi> popey: uh, right! :P
<popey> nik90: for reference his email is his first name at his last name dot net
<nik90> ahayzen: np
<popey> nik90: are these new copies of the doc the design team made?
<popey> because we want to make sure any comments / feedback goes in their copy.
<popey> so they see them
<sverzegnassi> I think the bottleneck is from line 58 (200ms in the GUI thread)
<nik90> popey: well I clicked "Add to my drive", not sure if that creates a copy or a link to my drive
<popey> well, we'll see
<popey> nik90: you may have to share it, i dont think i can
<popey> oh, looks like I can when I press the right button
<popey> go me!
<nik90> popey: I did it
<popey> ok
<nik90> popey: I send a link to gventuri as well just in case
<popey> kk
 * popey secretly looks forward to higher resolution devices from that chinese manufacturer
 * ahoneybun really like the screen on the HTC One M7 vs the Nexus 4
<popey> sverzegnassi: i like the splash screen http://popey.mooo.com/screenshots/device-2015-01-22-213715.png - nice and clean.
<popey> SturmFlut: so, explain that github repo like I'm five.
<SturmFlut> popey: The colorful thing you see is rendered by native C++ code, using native OpenGL calls, into a QML widget. The text is a native QML item. Mixed mode with OpenGL.
<popey> i should try building it first
<SturmFlut> Haha
<popey> this will fail to build due to some dependency needed in my schroot?
<SturmFlut> popey: Which one? I built it against my 14.10 chroot
<popey> mine is a 14.10
 * popey builds
<popey> -rw-rw-r-- 1 alan alan  48K Jan 22 21:47 squircle.sturmflut_0.1_armhf.click
<popey> \o/
<SturmFlut> Hooray!
<popey> look at you with your fancy new namespace
<SturmFlut> It should also work on the desktop
<popey> http://popey.mooo.com/screenshots/device-2015-01-22-214919.png
<popey> \o/
<popey> great success.
<popey> Your work here is done.
<SturmFlut> All your device are belong to me
<popey> :)
<SturmFlut> ...and I still want to get libSDL2 working, with OpenGL
<SturmFlut> Imagine SuperTuxKart on the phone!
<AkivaAvraham> mmmmm
<t1mp> SturmFlut: you made the squirgle a real qml component that you can put anywhere in the qml scene?
<t1mp> SturmFlut: the example only shows how to draw it *under* the qml, so all other Items are rendered on top of it, no mixing
<SturmFlut> t1mp: In this case that's on purpose.
<SturmFlut> t1mp: And it is not rendered under the QML, but under the Label, and on top of a Tab
<t1mp> awesome :)
<sverzegnassi> nik90: found the problem - 25ms for updating the visibility of 139 items (on desktop). With 530 pages on phone they become much more... need to optimize the code.
<popey> \o/
<nik90> ah
<popey> sverzegnassi: nik90 I am still of the opinion that the pdf reader on the phone will mostly be used for displaying 2 page airline boarding cards sent via email.
<popey> rather than 60 page full colour magazines :)
<nik90> popey: true, but on a tablet for instance ppl might open bigger pdfs and we are targetting for convergence
<ahayzen> nik90, i've got this up :) lp:ubuntu-weather-app/reboot ... the cmake doesn't do anything yet though lol just a copy from the old app
<nik90> ahayzen: oh nice
 * nik90 needs to bookmark new weather app links
<ahayzen> popey, what about my 90 page lectures notes i want to read on my phone? ;)
<nik90> ahayzen: we can start building on top of this....if we can get it to build and run on the phone, that's good enough for the time being
<ahayzen> nik90, note there isn't a .qml file yet :P just the click stuff .desktop etc
<nik90> ahayzen: well me and popey will call you the biggest nerd :P
<nik90> ahayzen: yeah yeah I saw the source..
<ahayzen> it was more just to get a branch up :)
<ahayzen> nik90, so how are we going todo this until we get jenkins?... still propose mps and one of us manually merge it in?
<nik90> ahayzen: yup the person who top-approves manually merges it
<ahayzen> cool
<nik90> just need to make sure they include the full commit message included in the MP for clarity
<ahayzen> and set the right author of the commit :)
<nik90> how do you do that?
<sverzegnassi> time to go guys! good night!
<SturmFlut> popey, t1mp: If you want to see something really crazy, pull the squircle repository again, start the app and wait for a couple of seconds
<nik90> bzr merge lp:branchname && bzr commit -m "commit message"
<ahayzen> ..check author and type the name <email> .... (in bzr explorer ;) )
<nik90> sverzegnassi: nite
<SturmFlut> sverzegnassi: Good night!
<ahayzen> nik90, read the custom authors bit of bzr commit --help
<nik90> rpadovani: thnx for the review
<ahayzen> nik90, so bzr commit --author "John Doe <jdoe@example.com>"
<ahayzen> with your -m as well obviously
<nik90> ah sweet
<nik90> I haven't used that argument before
 * ahayzen uses the GUI
<nik90> ahayzen: have you used --fixes lp:12304234 to automatically pull in a launchpad bug?
<ahayzen> yeah the gui does that for me as well :)
<popey> oooh!
<popey> wait what? gui!?
<ahayzen> bzr explorer is the best ever!
<popey> I've been using the command line all this time like a freaking cave man!
<ahayzen> *highly* recommend
<ahayzen> i haven't touched cmdline bzr in years
 * nik90 has already started installing it
<popey> gosh
<ahayzen> ...it was written by canonical as well ;) http://doc.bazaar.canonical.com/explorer/en/
<popey> in the past it seems
<ahayzen> yeah still works though :)
<popey> is it brown?
<ahayzen> no ;)
<popey> SturmFlut:
<popey> I mean... SturmFlut \o/
<SturmFlut> popey: It has to be noted that the effects are controlled by QML transitions and are then applied to the canvas by Qt. The OpenGL code doesn't even know what happens
<nik90> popey: let me know when you contact QA tomorrow for clock, I can be there in case they have any questions about the release.
<popey> ok!
<gcollura> popey, hey :) sorry if I wasn't at the calculator meeting today, I was studying :( could you please see if this https://code.launchpad.net/~gcollura/ubuntu-calculator-app/swipe-copy-button-improvements/+merge/247357 fixes the bug with the landscape keyboard? thanks a lot! :)
<popey> gcollura: no worries, of course!
<gcollura> popey, thanks!
<popey> thank you!
<popey> gcollura: http://popey.mooo.com/screenshots/device-2015-01-22-222330.png
<popey> do you think the date should be fully on screen or off screen, or being cut in half like that is okay?
<popey> i think it needs design input perhaps.
<gcollura> popey, we could guess the button size from the view ratio
<gcollura> popey, I've updated my branch with this particular behavior, if you want tomorrow take a look :)
#ubuntu-app-devel 2015-01-23
<dholbach> good morning
<dholbach> bzoltan_, zbenjamin: did you backport qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu (for bug 1408644)?
<ubot5> bug 1408644 in Ubuntu App Developer site "App namespace move to appname.devname" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1408644
<bzoltan_> dholbach:  I am working on it... we are releasing the last fix
<dholbach> go go go!
<dholbach> davidcalle, ^ for this bug, do you know anything apart from https://developer.ubuntu.com/publish/packaging-click-apps/ that needs updating?
<bzoltan_> dholbach:  We land the silo10 with the chroot upgrade  feature... I would need ogra_ to land the sdk-libs with the qmake extension ... and I need to push a super relevant performance improvement click change to the SDK PPA. That is t the plan for today.
<dholbach> bzoltan_, you're a hero! that sounds like you have a well-deserved weekend ahead of you :)
<dholbach> bzoltan_, I'm just asking so I know when we can start updating the docs
<davidcalle> dholbach, most app/webapp/scope dev tutorials. I'll put a list on the bug in a moment.
<bzoltan_> dholbach:  you mean that I have a chance to test and land a UITK fix for RTM? :D
<dholbach> thanks davidcalle
<DanChapman> oSoMoN: hey, in dekko we are trying to expand a webview to the height of it's content, as we need to place it inside a flickable and let that control the page scroll. Anyway i'm finding that if the offscreen height on mako is greater than 3000 the webview just goes black. It doesn't do it on the desktop though. Firstly could this be a bug? or are we just abusing the webview in a way it wasn't designed for
<oSoMoN> DanChapman, it could very well be a bug in oxide, but I would also argue that the webview is not intended to be used that way…
<oSoMoN> DanChapman, anyway, feel free to file a bug at https://bugs.launchpad.net/oxide/+filebug
<oSoMoN> DanChapman, and you might want to raise the issue on #oxide
<davidcalle> dholbach, and I'll deal with it as well, since there are screenshots and stuff like that to remake.
<dholbach> davidcalle, ok cool
<dholbach> thanks a lot!
<DanChapman> oSoMoN: that could be a bit of a show stopper if we can't use it that way as we need to display content before and after the webview but it all needs to scroll :-/ ... ok i'll file a bug and pop into #oxide later today, just popping out now. Thanks
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Friday, and happy Handwriting Day! :-D
<davidcalle> bzoltan_, with the new namespaces, does that mean using a long one won't work anymore, or is it a guideline?
<davidcalle> bzoltan_, nevermind, found my answer :)
<gcollura> popey, ping
<popey> gcollura: pong!
<gcollura> popey, sorry to bother you, have you tried my last commit in this MP https://code.launchpad.net/~gcollura/ubuntu-calculator-app/swipe-copy-button-improvements/+merge/247357
<gcollura> ?
<gcollura> popey, I'm interested to see if setting the ratio proportional to screen ratio is useful or not
<nik90> zsombi: hey, I was just trying out the new listitems in the clock app vivid branch and I see some nice performance improvements when it comes to creation times...previously I used ListItem.Empty which took about 300-400 while the new listitem takes only 80... :)
<popey> gcollura: not yet, will look now
<nik90> zsombi: btw do we expect the new listitems to provide predefined styles like ListItem.Standard, Header, etc etc..?
<gcollura> popey, thanks a lot :)
<popey> $morning ahayzen :)
<ahayzen> \o/
<popey> You made it!
<ahayzen> its before 1200 what you talking about?
<popey> :D
<nik90> lol
<popey> gcollura: I like this!
<ahayzen> yey loads of weather mps \o/
<gcollura> popey, do you have a screenshot? :)
<nik90> ahayzen: yeah looks like vthompson had a busy nite
<popey> http://people.canonical.com/~alan/screenshots/device-2015-01-23-115134.png
<ahayzen> yup :)
<popey> http://people.canonical.com/~alan/screenshots/device-2015-01-23-115147.png
<gcollura> popey, nope it didn't solve the problem :/
<popey> oh, yeah :(
<popey> i was so delighted with copy that I didnt notice
<gcollura> eheh
<nik90> ahayzen: just noticed, that vthompson kept proposing it against trunk :P
<ahayzen> oh god the number of times we did that with music remix ....why is there a massive diff? oh not again!
<nik90> rofl
<ahayzen> popey, did you get around to making the weather blueprint in the end?
<popey> no, good point
 * popey does that
<ahayzen> \o/ thanks
<DanChapman> hey anyone know of a descent qt/c++ html parser lib for cleaning/serializing
<popey> grr, constant reconnections to etherpad
<popey> ahayzen: nik90 https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu-weather-app/+spec/weather-reboot
<ahayzen> popey, thanks :)
<zsombi> nik90: glad there has been improvements ÉÖ
<zsombi> :) - layout...
<zsombi> nik90: we were discussing about that, but we are still not confident whether we should have any predefined layouts for ListItems, as previously, especially that those kind of things are pretty hard to change later...
<zsombi> nik90: so far I have 100-listitemlayout and 110-captions branches, which are nothing else but small containers.
<nik90> zsombi: yeah I am conflicted about that as well..without predefined layouts apps won't be consistent but on the other hand it is also places restrictions on the app dev..so yeah not sure how to proceed there
<zsombi> nik90: like ListItemLayout is a GridLayout with one row and several columns when horizontal, and vice versa when vertical, but supports still extension to multiple rows and columns same time
<nik90> zsombi: ooh that's new
<zsombi> nik90: the Captions is a Column of two predefined Labels, witha given preset configuration, both Labels are exposed fully, so you can access them, and you can add more Labels if needed
<zsombi> nik90: these two MRs are not yet reviewed, they are pretty far from it
<nik90> zsombi: ah..so one can tweak the styling of those labels since they are exposed?
<nik90> that helps a lot
<zsombi> nik90: yep
<zsombi> nik90: and more Captions right now supports the centered text as well as the two-line text aligned to right
<zsombi> nik90: preset: "caption" formats the title and subtitle Labels in a certain way, preset: "summary" makes them to be at max 5 GU width and both aligned to right
<nik90> ah
<nik90> awesome
<zsombi> nik90: and honestly that would be the last thing I'd do for the ListItem layouts
<zsombi> nik90: as otherwise we'd end up in a big trouble once some design changes teh whole structure
<nik90> true
<nik90> zsombi: it is taking me some time to get used to writing our own remove animation...my listitems stay on the screen when I delete them by default
<zsombi> nik90: why?
<zsombi> nik90: if you use UbuntuListView, that will have removeDisplaced animation
<nik90> zsombi: Not sure why but I am using a Repeater + ListItems..and when I delete the listitem by deleting it from the u1db database, it still stays on screen... on rebooting the app, it is gone
<nik90> dont' ask me why I used a repeater..still wondering II made that decision
<nik90> yeah I will switch to ubuntulistview
<zsombi> nik90: wow! Why don't you use Repeater + ListItems? Why don't you use ListView?
<zsombi> nik90: I mean why do you use :)
<nik90> zsombi: yeah that's what I cant remember :P .. Although this is only in one place...
<nik90> all other places uses the listview as expected
<zsombi> nik90: :)
<zsombi> nik90: one thing is sure: ListItem will not delete itself, will not have any defgault animation on fade out, etc.
<nik90> ack.
<zsombi> nik90: I was also thinking whether I should try to replace the ListItem.Empty's base type with tListItem, and bring all teh missing ancestor properties to it, so we don't get any API breaks, but I don't feel it'll work...
<zsombi> nik90: and might not be worth doing it...
<nik90> zsombi: yeah that would improve the performance without any effort from the app dev, but yeah you will need to symlink showDivider to new props like divider.visible etc ..
<zsombi> nik90: that's the smallest problem tbh... the bigger one is the way the things work with the old set...
<nik90> I would concentrate on getting the new listitems to stable API in 15.04 and get app devs to migrate to the new listitems
<zsombi> nik90: like item deletion... I'd need to have a delete action per each ListItem, which would take teh performance back where it is now...
<nik90> true
<zsombi> nik90: yeah, that's the target :)
<zsombi> nik90: is the API good so far?
<nik90> zsombi: yeah..I am still wrapping my mind around the ListItemWithActions documentation regarding the performance tips
<nik90> but overall the new listitems API seems cleaner while providing the canvas to the developer to do what he wants with it
<zsombi> nik90: yep :)
<zsombi> nik90: well, the ListItemActions idea is pretty simple: if you have a vies where each element uses the same action set, declare the action separately, and reuse them. That's it
<zsombi> nik90: like using with ListView
<nik90> ah okay
<zsombi> nik90: or Repeater + ListItem
<zsombi> nik90: you basically gain performance if you have one leadingand trailing action set, which you set in delegate
<nik90> ok
<zsombi> nik90: but yeah... there's more API to come ;)
<zsombi> and I gotta go now...
<nik90> zsombi: cya
<zsombi> nik90: C U
<seb128> kenvandine, hey there, maybe that channel is more on purpose for the discussion :-)
<seb128> is anyone working on the notes-app nowadays?
<seb128> there are some mps that are approved for a while, would be nice to see an update
<seb128> I can help on reviewing fixes/doing landing if needed
<kenvandine> seb128, it was abandoned afaik
<seb128> well, maybe some people still want to use it
<seb128> <- by example :-)
<kenvandine> seb128, indeed :)
<kenvandine> i liked notes-app :)
<seb128> I didn't try reminder because that requires an evernote account
<kenvandine> yeah
<kenvandine> it is kind of nice that it syncs though :)
<seb128> I just want simple local notes
<kenvandine> but notes-app was nice
<seb128> it is still nice ;-)
<seb128> I use it :p
<kenvandine> seb128, maybe you'll be the new maintainer
<kenvandine> :-D
<seb128> wfm
<seb128> well, I can help maintaining
<kenvandine> bfiller, we have a new maintainer for notes-app :)
<seb128> but I don't want to block somebody with more cycles to take over it
<seb128> like if somebody in the community wants to do that
<kenvandine> if there are merges proposals, it would be nice to get those looked at... i guess you are the reviewer :)
<kenvandine> seb128, do you have access to merge?
<bfiller> seb128: have fun with it :)
<bfiller> needs a lot of work
<bfiller> like new header to start
<seb128> bfiller, I don't claim it's going to be great, but I use it and want to scratch some itches
<seb128> better than nothing, right?
<bfiller> seb128: I think that's great
<bfiller> indeed
<seb128> :-)
<bfiller> it could be pretty good with some minor tweaks
<seb128> kenvandine, yeah, I've access to merge
<kenvandine> seb128, great!
<bfiller> seb128: I was always pushing for a list view summary type page sorted by date so you could easily find the notes
<seb128> kenvandine, I never worked on a click though, what's the workflow to merge and get it updated?
<bfiller> it's quite hard now to find something you've written
<seb128> bfiller, that sounds like a good idea
<kenvandine> seb128, well i just manually build clicks and upload them to the store
<kenvandine> but i think there is some jenkins process
<kenvandine> bfiller can school you :)
<seb128> kenvandine, and how do you get fixes in trunk?
<seb128> manual merge? CI?
<bfiller> seb128: so notes-app is kind of like some of our other apps. there are both debs and clicks and the package is actually in universe
<bfiller> seb128: so the process is to use CI train to get the deb released and changes into trunk
<seb128> bfiller, ok, so I can do "normal landing", then the click needs to be refreshed sometimes?
<bfiller> seb128: then once it's in trunk I build a click from trunk using jenkins
<seb128> sounds simple enough
<bfiller> seb128: yes
<seb128> bfiller, I'm going to have a look to that and might be you with extra questions next week
<seb128> bfiller, kenvandine, thanks
<seb128> and might ping*
<bfiller> seb128: then I use this link (need vpn access) to build the click from jenkins http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/view/click/job/notes-app-click/
<kenvandine> seb128, np
<bfiller> seb128: but you can probably use click-buddy or something local
<seb128> bfiller, ok, I've access and did that once in fact :-)
<seb128> k, I might play with that as well, just to see what works better for me
<SturmFlut> mzanetti: Ping
<mzanetti> SturmFlut: Peng!
<SturmFlut> mzanetti: Arrgh! *drops dead*
<mzanetti> what up?
<SturmFlut> mzanetti: Have you seen the Squircle demo?
<mzanetti> yep
<mzanetti> well, just looked into the code, didn't run it
<SturmFlut> It has awesome special effects! Run it!
<mzanetti> haha
<mzanetti> ok
<SturmFlut> "Now at your local cinema: The Squircle demo, budget: 132 million dollars"
<mzanetti> have the link again?
<SturmFlut> https://github.com/Sturmflut/ubuntu-touch-squircle-example.git
<SturmFlut> rpadovani: I commented on your bug reports against Flood It. Didn't have the time to fix anything though :(
<mzanetti> looks quite great indeed
<SturmFlut> mzanetti: The funny thing is that the content of the item is rendered using native OpenGL calls inside the C++ extension library, but the animations are QML transistions and the effects are transparently applied to the item by the SceneGraph
<mzanetti> sure
<mzanetti> SturmFlut: the UbuntuShape we use all over does pretty much the same
<dholbach> balloons, http://paste.ubuntu.com/9837073/ - looks about right?
<balloons> dholbach, yes
<dholbach> well, the build succeeded
<dholbach> all rightie... I call it a day - have a great weekend everyone!
<balloons> dholbach, ty, bonne weekend mon ami!
<dholbach> and the same to you!
<dholbach> hugs!
<Randy_O> Hi all, does anyone know if the Pay UI will be setup to accept optional payments? Like donations?
<rigved_> hi everyone
<AkivaAvraham> hello ??
<kenvandine> hey AkivaAvraham
<AkivaAvraham> o/
<kenvandine> AkivaAvraham, again... :)
<AkivaAvraham> !ping
<ubot5> pong!
<nik90> ahayzen: I got the weather app building and running on the phone :) with https://code.launchpad.net/~nik90/ubuntu-weather-app/weather-reboot-fixes/+merge/247495
<AkivaAvraham> \o/
<nik90> http://imgur.com/Jfao7gV
<ahayzen> nik90, sweeeet \o/
<ahayzen> nik90, victor should be around in a bit to check them out :)
<nik90> ahayzen: cool. I will try to get the debian packaging done this weekend as well. Then you guys can take it for a spin for the next 2 weeks when I am not here
<ahayzen> nik90, hehe cool thanks :)
<AkivaAvraham> justCarakas, o/
<AkivaAvraham> !ping
<ubot5> pong!
<AkivaAvraham> justCarakas, https://launchpad.net/drakescrest
<AkivaAvraham> I thought of a good name for the game, tying it to my own family lineage.
#ubuntu-app-devel 2015-01-24
<justCarakas> hey AkivaAvraham :) I'm sorry not mutch thinking for me tonight anymore :) just came back from a conference
<AkivaAvraham> justCarakas, oh neat; for what?
<justCarakas> I met @coderabbi
<AkivaAvraham> o_O
<AkivaAvraham> neat!
<justCarakas> indeed
<justCarakas> he gave the opening talk about what we can learn from  the talmud that can help us in programming
<AkivaAvraham> come join the channel at #bacon2d; the developers are really nice there.
<AkivaAvraham> justCarakas, I didn't know you were jewish too
<justCarakas> Im not :)
<AkivaAvraham> oh :P
<justCarakas> but I know a little about it ):
<justCarakas> :)
<justCarakas> my dad is friends with a rabbi :)
<AkivaAvraham> heh; the talmud is big enough; it ought to cover everything
<justCarakas> and I followed old hebrew lessons :)
<AkivaAvraham> anyways I came up with some great ideas for the game; really taking from my own family history
<justCarakas> I remember enough to be able to say the alphabet :D
<justCarakas> nice :)
<AkivaAvraham> :O
<AkivaAvraham> justCarakas, actually I am curious; do you have any family lineage you know about?
<justCarakas> but it will be for another time :) cause I have to get up in 6 hours :)
<AkivaAvraham> ah
<AkivaAvraham> okay I won't hold you
<AkivaAvraham> justCarakas, https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/14H0XoXCzY5xt06HWDWWT7V1Ch258lh4K2xyyCx2RrnE/edit?usp=sharing
<AkivaAvraham> thats what I'm working on. Synopsis; You determine your character by drawing tarot cards
<justCarakas> well, family of my grandmother has his own wiki page about his involvement in WO I
<justCarakas> but that is about it :)
<AkivaAvraham> justCarakas, also if you come across any good ideas, I want to get them all in.
<justCarakas> that I know of
<AkivaAvraham> justCarakas, hmmm maybe you should explore it
<justCarakas> I'll look at it tomorrow :)
<AkivaAvraham> justCarakas, I am the 17th descendent of a fellow named Sir Francis Drake :)
<AkivaAvraham> Thus the name, "Drake's Crest"
<justCarakas> fancy /D
<AkivaAvraham> anyways get some sleep!
<justCarakas> anyway gnight :) talk to you later :)
<AkivaAvraham> o/
<rpadovani> sverzegnassi, o/ still around?
<sverzegnassi> rpadovani: I'm here! :D
<rpadovani> sverzegnassi, \o/ I don't find anymore any example about how to change icon of enter key in keyboard, do you have one? You show one to me a couple of months ago :D
<kophy> kophy
<justCarakas> could you guys do me a favour ? I can win a php elephant if I get enough retweets on this, would be really nice if you would help me
<justCarakas> https://twitter.com/continuousphp/status/558943141001461760
<qtros> Hi all
<qtros> Does someone know how to use headers of DownloadManager?
<randy_O> does anyone know if the ubuntu pay UI is going to implement a donations element?
<AkivaAvraham> justCarakas, o/
<nik90> Elleo: thnx for approving my MPs :)
<Elleo> nik90: no worries, thanks for helping improve podbird :)
<nik90> Elleo: I suppose you will have to manually merge since we don't have jenkins
<Elleo> nik90: yep, already done
<nik90> ah yes just saw the email notification
#ubuntu-app-devel 2015-01-25
<daker> mhall119: ping (for quick chat about something non Ubuntu related)
<mhall119> daker: pong
<digo> hi guys
<digo> anyone running ubnutu touch emulator from sdk with amd  omega drivers_
<digo> ?
<digo> ?
<asd> which is the best version to use sdk ubuntu?
<asd> .developer tools are not installed.
<asd> i cant run touch emulator x86 for that
<asd> Ubuntu Components 1.1 ? not working?
#ubuntu-app-devel 2016-01-25
<elimisteve> nurzhan7510: Even after installing unity-js-scopes-dev on 14.04 and many other things, it turned out I couldn't do scopes dev in 14.04 :-(
<elimisteve> nurzhan7510: so I installed 15.10 in VirtualBox and have been using that
<davidcalle> elimisteve: how has it been going in virtualbox, any issues with using the SDK IDE?
<JamesTait> Good evening all!  Have a rotten Monday, and a terrible Opposite Day! 😃
<marcociao> appdevs
<ahayzen> faenil, re your email, note if you try that branch all the headers are totally broken :-/
<ahayzen> as in, not even there :-)
<faenil> ahayzen: :/
<ahayzen> i assume it is because with APL you now need to give it your own header
<ahayzen> but that branch was done months ago
<faenil> t1mp can answer that (he's probably EOD now)
<ahayzen> yeah
<ahayzen> and the other problem is we don't really have any proper design IIRC
<ahayzen> just the random mockups we keep spotting in web blog posts/social media lol
<faenil> ahayzen: lol
<faenil> ahayzen: but I know visual design is ok with the design implemented by the old branch, they tested it a couple of times
<faenil> I don't know what's the issue with the header, it's probably new :/
<faenil> I just remember that Header sections were not clipped
<ahayzen> simply it is not shown so the header is blank :-)
<ahayzen> before there were multiple minor issues, now it is broken hehe :-)
<faenil> oh, but, you mean if you merge it with trunk?=
<faenil> I tried the old branch a couple of weeks ago and it looked ok :/
<ahayzen> hmmm, maybe it was when that branch was merged with trunk, i assumed it was because i was running it on the latest UITK
<ahoneybun> hola
<ahoneybun> so what is with this open store?
<elimisteve> davidcalle: I got everything installed fine, including the SDK, but I'm creating a scope in Go and thus haven't needed to use the actual Ubuntu SDK app
#ubuntu-app-devel 2016-01-26
<ahoneybun> can we get a new introduction to scopes since the last one came out 1year ago and a lot has changed
<popey> ahoneybun, file a bug against the developer site
<popey> most people aren't online right now
<ahoneybun> I was talking about the video from Ubuntu OnAir
<mcphail> On the subject of video, are the talks from Ubucon going to be posted online? The titles looked interesting
<popey> some will/have
<popey> I had lunch with the guy who did the videoing and he is going to work it when he gets home
<popey> will need a lot of work
<popey> ahoneybun, yeah, i think my comment still applies
<mcphail> There was some official-looking Scale thing on youtube, but the sound quality was so bad it was inaudible
<popey> (because mentioning it here when nobody is about is shouting into the wind)
<popey> yeah, those were made by the on site scale people, these are separate
<popey> ahoneybun, https://bugs.launchpad.net/developer-ubuntu-com/
<popey> o/ all
<Emturk> hello
<JamesTait> Good morning all!  Happy Tuesday, and happy Australia Day! 😃
<DanChapman> davidcalle hey! is there any examples somewhere of handling preview widget activations in a go scope? My searching so far has been fruitless
<davidcalle> Hey DanChapman, there should be an example on lp, hang on :)
<davidcalle> DanChapman: eg, opening an app?
<DanChapman> davidcalle, yeah that and also using the comment-input widget
<davidcalle> DanChapman: the uappexplorer scope is doing two interesting things in its previews: it can open an app and also go to another scope https://github.com/bhdouglass/uappexplorer-scope/blob/master/src/uappexplorer-scope.go#L174
 * DanChapman looks
<DanChapman> cool thanks, so that solves working with uri's.
<davidcalle> DanChapman: and for receiving activations data, see the twitter scope shipped by default http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~twitter-scope-team/twitter-scope/trunk/view/head:/src/twitter.go#L1849
<DanChapman> davidcalle, aha! that's perfect. Thanks!
<davidcalle> DanChapman: yw!
#ubuntu-app-devel 2016-01-27
<JamesTait> Good morning all!  Happy Wednesday, and happy Chocolate Cake Day! 🙌 🎂
<uglyandstupid> hello
<uglyandstupid> i've been reading with a lot of interest https://design.canonical.com/2016/01/ubuntu-clock-refresh/
<davidcalle> uglyandstupid: hello
<uglyandstupid> i'm quite confused
<uglyandstupid> what's the "Suru visual language" ?
<uglyandstupid> "To further the paper look, drop shadows are used to give the illusion of layers of paper" is something introduced by Android Material design, confirmed by the next sentence " The shadow under the clock face elevates it from the page"
<davidcalle> uglyandstupid: I think there is a previous blog post about Suru, let me look
<uglyandstupid> Is there any specs or docs explainign the new design rules/inspirations for example ? :)
<uglyandstupid> the second clock image looks flat (everything is flat nowadays) however, from design point of view, lights always comme from the top and shadow in the bottom, unlike the picture.
<davidcalle> uglyandstupid: well, the posts talking about Suru are quite old, but here is the one introducing it I believe: http://design.canonical.com/2013/04/core-utility-apps-visual-exploration/
<uglyandstupid> Dont take me wrong, i'm really impressed since years now, of the effort being made by ubuntu and the community
<davidcalle> uglyandstupid: also: http://design.ubuntu.com/apps/getting-started/design-philosophy
<uglyandstupid> davidcalle: thanks a lot
<uglyandstupid> davidcalle: wich they have made something like https://www.google.com/design/spec/material-design/introduction.html more straightforward to be understood
<uglyandstupid> davidcalle: "Suru brings a precise yet organic structure to the Ubuntu interface, its sharp lines and varying levels of transparency evoke the edges and texture of paper." I need to be under the influence of marijuana to understand this :)
<davidcalle> uglyandstupid: note that a large visual update is going to roll out progressively in the coming months (the clock app post is a good example of things to come), including the design guide I've linked to. Last week at Ubucon, the UX Design lead (John Lea), when asked if we were going to see similar guidelines as material ones, said they were looking closely
<davidcalle> at it.
<uglyandstupid> davidcalle: apprecaited, thank you so much
<davidcalle> yw :)
<uglyandstupid> see you later, and thanks again
<McIntireEvan> Hey, I recently changed my installation to Wily, and I've had trouble getting the apps to run; whereas with my previous installation (xenial) I had no trouble. My thinking is it's the package versions are being weird, but Im not too sure
#ubuntu-app-devel 2016-01-28
<elimisteve> davidcalle and others -- I know that Go scopes for Ubuntu Phone should be developed on Ubuntu 15.04, but what about apps? Can/should I write Go apps on 14.04?
<davidcalle> elimisteve: I think you can, yes. bzoltan_ , can you confirm? ^
<bzoltan_> elimisteve: davidcalle: the only and biggest blocker of any sort of scope development on 14.04 is the unity-scope-tool, what is used to test the scope you develop. That tool needs unity8 bits that are simple not available on 14.04... and sadly never will be :( The solution would be to get rid of that tool and use the emulator or a simulated unity8 session in a nested Mir.
<JamesTait> Good morning all!  Happy Thursday, and happy Data Privacy Day! 😃
<elijah> hey guys, is it possible to set a click handler on another applications application indicator?
<elijah> Better question, does Ubuntu emit click events that other applications can see?
<elijah> I want to run `sudo iwlist wlan0 scan` whenever network-manager application indicator is clicked.
<elijah> I think this is close enough to my question - http://askubuntu.com/questions/224709/how-to-run-an-action-when-clicking-on-an-appindicator
<davmor2> elijah: why would you run that?
<elijah> davmor2: because network-manager has too long of a delay to detect my hotspot after I turn it on.
<elijah> davmor2: There is a patch to fix that but I figured an easier way is to just scan for networks on click
<elijah> I don't really want to maintain a patched version of network-manager
<elijah> From the answer on that thread it doesn't appear that Ubuntu has click events emitted. Which I don't want to believe :D
<davmor2> elijah: no, because then what will happen is instead of you getting a useful list that network manager can use you'll hog the scan time so network manager can't use it if it does connect it will then be disconnected by networkmanager when it does it's scan surely, maybe I'm wrong just saying
<elijah> davmor2: If I run that command and then click Network Manager the network shows up immediately, don't they use the same source?
<elijah> davmor2: But I do see what your are saying about the delay. Probably better to go the patched route.
<davmor2> elijah: if your goal is to speed up network manager then maybe just turn off wifi and then turn it back on again this forces network manager to scan straight away rather than having to wait
<elijah> davmor2: Yeah, I also do that since I have a hard toggle for it. I just want it to work as one would expect.
<elijah> davmor2: I will go the patched route
<davmor2> elijah: technically it is but it isn't designed for this new fangled mobile world where networks can appear and disappear at will :)  It is slowly being fixed though
<elijah> davmor2: Oh, I didn't know that, do you have more info on that discussion?
<davmor2> elijah: there is a bug somewhere but I have too many to remember right now so if it isn't one I'm looking at they disappear.  It is basically being worked on for the Phone which uses multiple sources that can appear and disappear so that will land for desktop too so should improve things across the board
<elijah> davmor2: OOOohhhhh, that makes sense, very nice!
<elijah> davmor2: If you happen to come across it please ping me anytime.
<davmor2> elijah: yeah it'll come up again soon I'm sure :)
<elijah> davmor2: I do see that the SCAN_INTERVAL_MIN is 3 seconds. I am guessing the algorithm to detect when is the tricky part. http://cgit.freedesktop.org/NetworkManager/NetworkManager/tree/src/nm-device-wifi.c?id=0.9.8.8#n76
<davmor2> elijah: yeah so there is work ongoing from canonical and from the network manager team and they are working together to try and make the experience much better over all, so I know there are a couple of upstream bugs and 2-3 in LP too
<elijah> davmor2: Very encouraging, well, I will look for them, I can help test that at a minimum.
<elijah> I found these but they are quite ancient, https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=498887 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/130786
<ubot5> Gnome bug 498887 in general "Refresh wireless network list" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 130786 in NetworkManager "[gutsy] NetworkManager Feature Request - manually trigger ssid scan" [Medium,Fix released]
<elijah> This one is more recent though, but no collaboration mentioned here - https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/1491612
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1491612 in network-manager (Ubuntu) "doesn't scan for available wifi networks often enough + no way to manually force a scan" [High,Confirmed]
<elijah> I will take this to #ubuntu-dev though
<elijah> * #ubuntu-devel
<ahayzen> t1mp, i don't think bug 1524901 and bug 1518002 are duplicates, One is stating that if you have the header locked in the visible=false state then it animates on startup. The other states that some apps that have a header get an extra gap at startup. Although they may be linked in terms of how they'll be fixed
<ubot5> bug 1518002 in ubuntu-ui-toolkit (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #1524901 Header is shown at startup and slides out even though it is set to be invisible and locked" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1518002
<ubot5> bug 1518002 in ubuntu-ui-toolkit (Ubuntu) "Header is shown at startup and slides out even though it is set to be invisible and locked" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1518002
<t1mp> ahayzen: hmm, interesting
<t1mp> ahayzen: I have a fix that fixes weather app, but not dekko and music
<ahayzen> eg compare weather vs music
<ahayzen> weather, you see the header on startup and the header slides out (we expected the header not even to be shown)
<ahayzen> music, when starting up, you get a white gap above the header temporarily causing all the content to bounce around
<t1mp> ahayzen: which app is meant by calculator?
<t1mp> is that Tiny Calculator in the store?
<ahayzen> that coreapps one
<ahayzen> *the
<ahayzen> as that doesn't have a header either
<t1mp> somehow that's not in my image (or I cannot find it), and I cannot find' Calculator' in the store
<ahayzen> it is harder to see that on it now
<ahayzen> are you on ota9 ?
<ahayzen> maybe it had its framework bumped
<t1mp> oh, could be
<ahayzen> but i can't see the issue that badly on that one anymore weather shows the issue the best
<t1mp> I just flashed rc-proposed on mako. That gave me image r352
<ahayzen> hmm i'm on rc-proposed and i have it
<t1mp> ahayzen: for weather I have a fix that works :)
<t1mp> but it doesn't work for Dekko and Music, so I guess you are right they are different bugs.
<ahayzen> :-)
<DanChapman> Dekko uses a custom header so that's probably why it doesn't work for you :-p
<ahayzen> t1mp, music and messaging app have the same white gap issue IIRC
<t1mp> on Clock I am not sure the bug still exists. There is an animation when I start clock, but that seems to be because size of the clock itself is increasing
 * DanChapman hasn't got round to changing it yet
<t1mp> DanChapman: right, but I'm trying to figure out why it quickly shows white at the top first.
<t1mp> DanChapman: do you think that's because of a custom header implementation?
<DanChapman> t1mp, 2 secs just reading those bug reports. I haven't noticed the white at the top before
<t1mp> ahayzen: do you happen to have a test program to reproduce https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1524901 ?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1524901 in ubuntu-ui-toolkit (Ubuntu) "When an application starts there is temporarily a white gap at the top" [High,In progress]
<ahayzen> DanChapman, it is difficult to see on white background'd apps, try starting music once and then you'll spot it
<ahayzen> t1mp, the music app? ;-) i don't have a mini-app, although i could try and make one if you want? messaging/contacts also jump around
<t1mp> ahayzen: it would be very useful to have a mini-app
<ahayzen> t1mp, i'll see what i can do, can you un-duplicate the bug ?
<t1mp> in music-app I see the whole background flashing white initially
<ahayzen> i get a top gap that is white
<t1mp> ahayzen: did you un-duplicate it? I didn't yet, but it seems the duplicate is gone...
<ahayzen> oh..
<ahayzen> magic, i didn't :-)
<DanChapman> ahayzen, is it only on device you see it? or should I be able to reproduce on my desktop?
<t1mp> or I clicked it by accident when I wasn't watching :s
<ahayzen> maybe launchpad is gaining AI...
<t1mp> oh dekko crashes on startup now for me
<ahayzen> DanChapman, i've only seen on mako and had it reported being worse on the Bq's ...so yeah i'd say only device
<t1mp> I added google account, and I deleted that one again. Now when I start Dekko I briefly see "New account detected" and then the app closes
<t1mp> DanChapman: ^
<dpm> hi DanChapman, since a few days, Dekko crashes on start for me - does this help in determining what could be happening? -> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/14688739/
<dpm> oh, it's similar to t1mp's issue
<DanChapman> ack, i'll change the background color and see what happens
<DanChapman> dpm, t1mp I haven't had any reports of that so far. sounds like a new bug. It would be handy if you can grab the imap log from ~/.cache/dekko.dekkoproject/logs/IMAP/* straight after the crash
<dpm> DanChapman, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/14688826
<dpm> DanChapman, but that happens to be for the account I removed
<DanChapman> dpm thanks. Do you use two factor auth? also where did you remove the account in system settings or in dekko? removing in dekko doesn't remove from online accounts atm, you have to do it from OA and it will get removed from dekko (well it should)
<t1mp> DanChapman: I removed it in dekko, and it is still listed in online accounts
<t1mp> DanChapman: if I disable the account for dekko in the system settings, the next time I start Dekko it no longer crashes, but asks me to add an account
<t1mp> DanChapman: the account that I was testing with does not have 2FA
<t1mp> oh, wait. It does have :)
<DanChapman> dpm "16:37:50.09210  <<<  y1 NO [ALERT] Please log in via your web browser" suggests you use 2fa.
<DanChapman> dpm t1mp see this comment https://bugs.launchpad.net/dekko/+bug/1527331/comments/8
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1527331 in Dekko "Multiple Accounts Generated (Google Apps, Gmail)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<DanChapman> t1mp yeah you need to delete the account from system settings for it to get fully removed from dekko. If you just disable Dekko;s access to that account it retains the cache & internal configs until that account no longer exists. But if you just delete it in dekko but access is still granted in OA then you will keep seeing the new account detected prompt. Which I presume shortly after that your seeing the crash?
<t1mp> DanChapman: yes
<DanChapman> Right so the inability to handle 2fa is causing the crash. I'm not sure what the best way is to catch that and say "Hey this isn't going to work with this google account".
<t1mp> ahayzen: do you think it is possible to reproduce https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1524901 with a mini-app?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1524901 in ubuntu-ui-toolkit (Ubuntu) "When an application starts there is temporarily a white gap at the top" [High,In progress]
<DanChapman> t1mp, ahayzen I'm not seeing this white gap in Dekko after changing the background color
<DanChapman> on mako or krillin
<t1mp> DanChapman: so the bug is fixed when you set a different background color for the app?
<DanChapman> t1mp, i've never seen the bug in dekko so I can't say it fixes it :-)
<t1mp> DanChapman: ah, so nothing changed. You didn't see the bug before changing the color either.
<pmcgowan> nik90_, you around?
<nik90_> pmcgowan: hey,
<pmcgowan> nik90_, hey, sad to hear you don't see updates
<DanChapman> t1mp, nope not seen the bug at all. as far as I can tell nothing has changed.
<nik90_> pmcgowan: just unlucky with every ota I guess :/ .. never got a system notification that a OTA is available until now.
<pmcgowan> nik90_, so you did get one?
<pmcgowan> I get them very reliably of course
<nik90_> pmcgowan: no I haven't got OTA-9 yet
<pmcgowan> nik90_, what happens if you use sudo system-image-cli -n
<nik90_> https://paste.gnome.org/pkni5jmw3
<pmcgowan> nik90_, use sudo
 * nik90_ tries
<nik90_> pmcgowan: it keeps getting stuck at [systemimage] Jan 28 21:48:44 2016 (21006) [/com/canonical/applications/download/282d714b37764695be081d7b1e9e4646] Running group download reactor ... it could be that my internet speed
<nik90_> trying this from india
<pmcgowan> oh
<pmcgowan> yeah could be too slow, or could be the network stack is confused
<pmcgowan> nik90_, try toggling wifi maybe
<nik90_> hmm I have 8.95 Mbps according to speedtest.net
<t1mp> DanChapman: can you perhaps comment on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1524901 too that the bug is not reproducible for you?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1524901 in ubuntu-ui-toolkit (Ubuntu) "When an application starts there is temporarily a white gap at the top" [High,In progress]
<t1mp> pmcgowan: did you reproduce this bug? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1524901
<DanChapman> t1mp, sure :-)
<pmcgowan> t1mp, yes its easy to see
<pmcgowan> t1mp, the panel jumps around as it first displays
<pmcgowan> oh rats
<pmcgowan> nik90, https://bugs.launchpad.net/canonical-devices-system-image/+bug/1508081
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1508081 in ubuntu-download-manager (Ubuntu) "Fails to receive OTA updates" [High,In progress]
<pmcgowan> there are a few related bugs
<pmcgowan> nik90, can you get logs from /var/log/ubuntu-download-manager/
<nik90> pmcgowan: sure
<pmcgowan> there may be a ton, so just therecent ones maybe
<dpm> DanChapman, I removed the account from online accounts, added it again, dekko still crashes on start. What should the workflow be?
<nik90> pmcgowan: output of ubuntu-download-manager.ERROR -> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14689129/
<pmcgowan> oh wow
<pmcgowan> nik90, can you put that into the bug above
<DanChapman> dpm your issue is you have 2 factor auth enabled. For that you need to create an account via the add "IMAP account" option and get an app specific password and use that instead of online accounts https://support.google.com/mail/answer/185833?hl=en&rd=1
<pmcgowan> Elleo, ^^
<pmcgowan> nik90, does it mean memory or disk
<pmcgowan> nik90, you have free disk?
<nik90> I added the output to the bug report
<nik90> checking disk usage
<nik90> pmcgowan: storage 1.3 GB free
<Elleo> pmcgowan: perhaps we should be purging the downloads sqlite database periodically
<dpm> DanChapman, I think I'll pass and won't use the account with Dekko, I wasn't too sure about the security implications last time I read that article. How can I make Dekko ignore that account and not crash, though?
<Elleo> pmcgowan: although I don't think sqlite loads everything into memory
<pmcgowan> nik90, Elleo wight whats the size of /var/cache/ubuntu-download-manager/downloads.db
<Elleo> nik90: what does 'free' say about memory usage as well, might just be that apps are taking up so much memory there isn't much to spare at all
<pmcgowan> Elleo, or the system just gets in a state where memory is sused and the background process can't get any?
<Elleo> nik90: (assuming things are still in the same state they were when that message happened)
<Elleo> pmcgowan: yeah
<pmcgowan> this explains a lot
<nik90> pmcgowan: I don't have ubuntu-download-manager folder in the /var/cache directory
<Elleo> pmcgowan: well we do get very tight on memory, hence apps getting killed a lot
<pmcgowan> how can that be
<Elleo> hang on, that log is from  2016/01/12
<DanChapman> dpm well with 2fa the app specific password is the only way you can access your mail with imap. gmail is just returning NO when you present the oauth token. Anyway for now you can just disable dekko's access to that account in online accounts system settings. Then dekko will no longer try to use it.
<Elleo> pmcgowan: does the update fetcher run as root? if not it'll be logged under the user logs in ~/.cache/ubuntu-download-manager
<pmcgowan> do not know
<dpm> DanChapman, thanks. Yes, I had already tried disabling the account from OA, but the app crashes nevertheless
<nik90> Elleo, pmcgowan: Here is the output of ubuntu-download-manager.INFO in /var/log/ubuntu-download-manager -> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14689175/
<nik90> Elleo: I do have a ubuntu-download-manager folder in ~/.cache
<Elleo> I0128 20:44:51.668818  4255 network_session.cpp:68] Connection type gsm <-- it thinks its on GSM
<Elleo> iirc it won't do automatic downloads of updates in GSM mode, unless you've set it to allow that in settings
<Elleo> I think it'll just queue it up and wait for the network type to change to wifi
<Elleo> I think we need to rethink the logic of that
<Elleo> as queueing it up then prevents the user from being able to manually press the download button I think
<Elleo> nik90: can you try connecting to wifi and see if it suddenly starts going?
<DanChapman> dpm, ahh ok. I need to look into why it's still trying to use it then. At the moment the only way to recover that is to remove the config for that account from ~/.config/dekko.dekkoproject/dekko.dekkoproject.conf
<nik90> Elleo: I don't have wifi here in India :P...I use 3G and use wifi tethering for my laptop
<nik90> I suppose I could use another phone's wifi tether to do it perhaps
<Elleo> nik90: maybe try changing the auto-download option in system settings?
<Elleo> nik90: I'm not sure if that'll have an effect on downloads that are already queued though, so you might need to restart after
<dpm> DanChapman, ok, will try that, thanks!
<nik90> will try...wil goo offline until phone restarts
<nik90_> Elleo, pmcgowan: Got the update!
<nik90_> after changing to always download
<nik90_> and the rebooting phone
<Elleo> yeah, think we need to rethink how system-settings/system-image-updater handles that
<Elleo> need some way to allow it to be manually started after is been stuck in the queue while still on GSM
<dpm> DanChapman, is there a way to identify the account in the .conf file? From the 2 accounts I've had enabled for dekko, I can identify one by the e-mail, but the @canonical.com one I want to delete, I cannot see
<dpm> Q:q
<dpm> I might just delete the config file and start anew, seems I've got a bunch of accounts listed in there
 * DanChapman deletes his reply
<dpm> :)
<nik90_> Elleo, pmcgowan: Should I update the bug report?
<DanChapman> dpm, oh so you have a load of orphaned configs. They should be getting cleaned up if no longer used. Yeah deleting the config probably the quickest way :-)
<Elleo> nik90_: wouldn't hurt to have that as an extra data point, I'm not sure if everyone's issue there is the same or not
<dpm> DanChapman, that seems to work, app no longer crashes, now setting up accounts. Quick q: how does the "new account detected" logic work? Does it look at existing accounts in OA upon first launch?
<t1mp> ahayzen: I did not manage to reproduce https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1524901 except with music-app
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1524901 in ubuntu-ui-toolkit (Ubuntu) "When an application starts there is temporarily a white gap at the top" [High,In progress]
<DanChapman> dpm. excellent. Yeah it checks OA on launch and also each time Dekko comes into the foreground.
<dpm> DanChapman, ok, cool. Another question: is the .pot file up to date? I'm seeing untranslated strings such as "create identity", which I can't find on https://translations.launchpad.net/dekko/0.6/+translations
<pmcgowan> nik90_, Elleo so what was the net on the issue?
<pmcgowan> oh you dont have wifi
<pmcgowan> thats a bug we should not require wifi
<DanChapman> dpm it should be. I updated it ~2 weeks ago and been in string freeze since then.
<DanChapman> dpm http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~dpniel/dekko/trunk2/view/head:/po/dekko.dekkoproject.pot#L1267
<dpm> DanChapman, trunk2 - is that the right branch LP uses for importing the translations?
 * dpm checks
<DanChapman> dpm oh while your here. Dekko has alot of italian translation waiting on review for a long time now. Also I have been talking to someone who wants to contribute italian trans but hasn't been able to get a response from the italian translators team since first contacting them in august. What can be done about both?
<dpm> perhaps ping rpadovani when he's online?
<dpm> or Carla
<DanChapman> dpm yes it's pulling in from lp:dekko which is trunk2
<DanChapman> ok will do that
<DanChapman> thanks
<t1mp> popey, pmcgowan: with which app(s) could you reproduce https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1524901 ? I can only reproduce it with music-app
<dpm> yeah, I saw that too. Not sure why the string does not appear in the search
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1524901 in ubuntu-ui-toolkit (Ubuntu) "When an application starts there is temporarily a white gap at the top" [High,In progress]
<dpm> perhaps I did something wrong, will double-check
<dpm> DanChapman, false alarm, not sure why I didn't get it the first time, but now "identity" returns results to translate. Sorry for the noise
<DanChapman> dpm, phew! :-D
<dpm> all good :)
<Elleo> pmcgowan: yeah, I think the problem is that we offer this option to only auto-download updates on wifi which is selected by default, but they way it's implemented isn't great; as it creates the download regardless but sets the "allowOverGSM" property to false, so as far as system settings is concerned its being download because the download exists so it just shows an empty progress bar and no manual "download" button, but UDM just keeps it in 
<Elleo> pmcgowan: err, until it gets a wifi connection*
<pmcgowan> Elleo, sorry disconected and missed messages
<pmcgowan> Elleo, I think I created a bug for this at some point, if I hit the download button it should do it
<Elleo> pmcgowan: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/14689399/ <-- those were the only messages I sent
<Elleo> pmcgowan: yeah, I think that needs sorting in system settings then, to change the allowOverGSM property to false
<pmcgowan> Elleo, can you enter a bug for that, I think it may explain some existing things
<Elleo> pmcgowan: sure, will stick my phone on GSM only and flash to an earlier image so I can verify the exact order of things first
<pmcgowan> Elleo, what does autodownlad never set it to ?
<pmcgowan> I think that also sets gsm false
<Elleo> pmcgowan: I would assume it then never creates the download
<pmcgowan> which is just wrong
<pmcgowan> if I manually hit download on gsm it should do it
<Elleo> pmcgowan: until the user manually asks for it
<pmcgowan> I always have auto never and I hit a lot of those symptoms
<Elleo> pmcgowan: yeah, not exactly sure what system settings is doing at the moment, will try to have a poke into it more tomorrow and see what it's setting/when
<pmcgowan> Elleo, thanks
<Elleo> kenvandine: were you planning on rewriting the system settings update stuff now that the new UDM features have landed? I seem to remember you mentioning that it was rather complicated at the moment and you wanted to simplify things?
<Elleo> kenvandine: if so, perhaps I could help out with that a bit whilst trying to get to the bottom of this
<kenvandine> Elleo, it's something i want to do
<kenvandine> Elleo, pmcgowan: the auto download setting is only for system updates, not app updates
<kenvandine> we never auto download app  updates
<pmcgowan> right
<kenvandine> and for system updates, we don't directly talk to udm
<pmcgowan> I would like to detect app updates in the background too
<kenvandine> we tell system-image-dbus
<kenvandine> in fact, we don't even tell it to auto download, s-i-d just does it
<kenvandine> and we get the status
<kenvandine> pmcgowan, that would be nice
<kenvandine> so allowOverGSM is a udm property?
<dpm> DanChapman, is there a way to show the filtered inbox for a gmail account in dekko? That is, I can see all messages in the default "All messages" view, but I only want to see those which are delivered to my inbox directly
<dpm> i.e. not those which are filtered out to another imap folder
<DanChapman> dpm yes just select Inbox in the folder list view. Or you can access it by selecting the items above the "Accounts" divider in the navigation drawer. The default view when opening dekko is in fact your Inbox
<dpm> DanChapman, yes, but neither the default inbox nor navigating to choose "inbox" seems to show me a filtered inbox. On the web browser I see some e-mails tagged as "translations" which I generally don't see in the inbox, but I see them in dekko
 * dpm checks gmail filter settings
<dpm> I'm talking about imap folders, rather than gmail's tabs (which I guess they are not IMAP standard and not supported?)
 * dpm is confused between gmail's tags, filters and folders
<DanChapman> Ahh yeah gmail labels. This is a bit confusing, so gmail doesn't have the concept of folders it's just one big folder and they use labels to categorize/filter Inbox/Junk/Important and so on. When accessing that over imap they turn each label into it's own folder so you can end up with multiple copies of the same message depending on what labels are set on the original message. There is a custom extension X-GM-LABELS you can use to get 
<DanChapman> labels for a message but it's non-standard thing
<dpm> DanChapman, ah, then I'm guessing those e-mails are tagged both 'inbox' and 'translations', thus they appear as duplicates in dekko or any generic e-mail client and that's why they appear in my inbox too
<dpm> DanChapman, http://webapps.stackexchange.com/questions/59101/automatically-remove-inbox-label-from-messages-with-other-labels
 * dpm updates his filters
<DanChapman> dpm. yes and if you delete the one from Inbox it will still remain in 'translations'. The only place to delete them all at once is by removing it in [Gmail]/All Mail.
<DanChapman> ahh cool i didn't know you could do that
<dpm> DanChapman, yeah, just found out that removing the 'inbox' tag or pressing the Archive button are essentially the same thing in the gmail web client
<DanChapman> dpm cool! :-) just found this https://support.google.com/mail/answer/77657?hl=en shows how imap actions apply to gmail
<dpm> ah, cool
<dpm> DanChapman, in the future, have you thought about adding additional features specific to a type of account? I know it goes beyond being a generic IMAP client, but given the popularity of gmail, having extra actions such as "Archive" if the account is detected to be a Google one, could be quite useful to a lot of users
<DanChapman> dpm I have though about it a bit. The difficulty is with gmail to archive you just remove labels so running "Delete" on a message in inbox archives it. So i thought maybe switch the icons for an archive one
<DanChapman> But then I noticed in gmail settings you can change this behaviour to be more imap like and just apply a deleted flag and leave the labels alone. but there is no way  to detect what behaviour the user has chosen so there's the chance the icons would be wrong
<dpm> DanChapman, oh, so that already works? If I delete a message in dekko's inbox for a gmail account then it just gets the 'inbox' label deleted?
<DanChapman> dpm yep it just removes the inbox label but leaves the message in All Mail (aka Archive) alone
<dpm> ah, cool. I wonder how they solve the problem about detection of archive behaviour in the gmail android client
<mrqtros> Hi all
<mrqtros> Can anyone tell where I can ask few questions about scops? Seems that I've found a bug
<DanChapman> dpm not sure how they do that. But i think going forward we could definitely make some changes for gmail accounts that focus more on the "default" gmail behaviour and be a little less imap specific
<dpm> DanChapman, indeed. Another option, now specifically to the "Archive" question, could be to have a setting to let the user decide whether the Delete action should be renamed to Archive (and the icon updated accordingly). I think that would be safe in the sense that it's in the hands of the user to make that explicit choice, and it would also be less scary to archive :)
<mrqtros> dpm hello, if you have a moment - can you please tell me who can I ask about scope development?
<dpm> hi mrqtros, perhaps alecu
<mrqtros> dpm thanks David ;)
<mrqtros> alecu ping!
<mrqtros> alecu can you please take a look at this peace of code? http://paste.ofcode.org/eUhmFr94chW4HgwYX8kfFh
<mrqtros> alecu I am almost sure that I am doing it right, but it dosn't work
<dpm> np :)
<alecu> hi mrqtros!
<alecu> looking
<alecu> mrqtros: how does it end up looking?
<alecu> mrqtros: and what were you expecting to see?
<mrqtros> alecu it is looking like empty UbuntuShape
<mrqtros> alecu I am expecting video preview
<mrqtros> alecu it works well when I am using local URL of video
<alecu> mrqtros: ok. And it doesn't look right when using some remote url?
<alecu> mrqtros: are you using youtube urls there, or from some other service?
<mrqtros> alecu it doesn't. Yes, I am using youtube urls (and they are valid, tried few of them)
<mrqtros> alecu it worked well before?
<alecu> mrqtros: https://developer.ubuntu.com/api/scopes/cpp/sdk-15.04.1/previewwidgets/#video
<alecu> mrqtros: I suggest you try setting the "screenshot" attribute there
<mrqtros> alecu what URL should I use for screenshot?
<alecu> mrqtros: I don't think unity8 would download the whole video just to get a screenshot, it should only work automatically for local files
<alecu> mrqtros: if you are using youtube videos, then you should use some of the youtube screenshot urls
<alecu> mrqtros: try something like: http://www.youtubescreenshot.com/
<alecu> so, in your example code, seems you should use a url like: http://img.youtube.com/vi/bFmMT2ZDQ8M/1.jpg
<mrqtros> alecu works! :)
<mrqtros> alecu someone should change documentation
<alecu> awesome!
<alecu> mrqtros: easier done than said!
<alecu> mrqtros: if you want to fix it yourself, please create a MP proposal, with a change of this file: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity-scopes-api/trunk/view/head:/src/scopes/PreviewWidget.cpp#L134
<alecu> mrqtros: otherwise, please open a new bug here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity-scopes-api/+filebug
<mrqtros> alecu thanks, I copied both urls, will take a look
<popey> balloons, you around tomorrow? I'd like us to finally figure out what to do with all these failing AP tests.
<balloons> popey, yes. Finally on the up and up
<mrqtros> alecu are you still here? :)
<alecu> mrqtros: close enough?
<mrqtros> alecu is there any way to store custom data (for example json objects\string) across queries\scope usage?
<mrqtros> alecu something like LocalStorage or U1DB. If so, is there an example?
<alecu> mrqtros: scopes can access the same folders as any click app, so using something like u1db sounds feasible
<alecu> mrqtros: don't have sample code right now, sorry
<alecu> mrqtros: BTW, keep in mind that scopes are supposed to be stateless, since they can be killed between queries (usually due to timeout)
<mrqtros> alecu just for information - are you scope "sdk" (or kit, I hope you understand me) developer?
<alecu> But using a db sounds ok
<alecu> mrqtros: yes, I work for Canonical on that team
<mrqtros> alecu what if I want to add some "Favourite" content? Provide quicker access to some results? Is it sounds normally for you?
<alecu> mrqtros: not sure I understand. Can you give me some concrete example of how that would work?
<alecu> mrqtros: would that be the empty search?
<alecu> Or a department?
<mrqtros> alecu for example I want to implement scope for some online store. First time I get some results (with query string or without) and mark some of entries as favourite. Next time I will see these goods in "Favourite" section
<mrqtros> As well as "normal" results
<mrqtros> Something similar to shopping cart (just a dummy example for your inderstanding. I do not want to implement shopping cart in scope =) )
<davidcalle> mrqtros: you can try to use: std::string unity::scopes::ScopeBase::cache_directory
<davidcalle> mrqtros: it returns a directory the scope can write to
<mrqtros> davidcalle seems that will be helpful, thanks!
<davidcalle> mrqtros: and I've found a scope that uses it to store online query data http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~timeout-scope-team/timeout-scope/timeout/view/head:/src/TimeOut-scope.cpp (see line 25 to get the cache) and search for "cache" on http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~timeout-scope-team/timeout-scope/timeout/view/head:/src/TimeOut-client.cpp to see how this one is
<davidcalle> using it
<ahoneybun> hey I don't see to have my arm kit for my current project, how do I add it?
<ahoneybun> I have it built and updated
 * ahoneybun cries at all these deprecated errors...
<ahoneybun> is Ubuntu Components 1.3 official now?
<elimisteve> Thank you davidcalle and bzoltan_ re: scope dev in Ubuntu 14.04; I'm using 15.10 and it's working just fine :-). One issue though --
<elimisteve> I've now compiled my Go scope on an ARM machine (thanks to Scaleway) but something's not quite right; I get this error:
<elimisteve> error while loading shared libraries: libunity-scopes.so.1.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<ahoneybun> mhall119, ping
<elimisteve> It seems to be looking in the wrong place for that .so file, which I see on my Ubuntu Phone (Nexus 4) at /usr/lib/arm-linux-gnueabihf/libunity-scopes.so.1.0.2
<elimisteve> Any idea if I need to create LIBRARY_PATH or LD_LIBRARY_PATH somewhere? I'll keep looking; I think that's the issue
#ubuntu-app-devel 2016-01-29
<mhall119> ahoneybun: pong
<McIntireEvan> Is there a way to tell what type of password a user has (as in, if they have a passcode or a passphrase)?
<popey> no, i don't think so
<popey> certainly not from within an application
<popey> the only thing that knows the difference is the login screen and system settings, and no app will be able to see that data
<McIntireEvan> Alright, thanks!
<elimisteve> Damn. I'm compiling a binary on an ARM device (Scaleway server) for my Nexus 4 running Ubuntu Phone, and it's linking against /usr/lib/arm-linux-gnueabihf/libunity-scopes.so.1.0
<elimisteve> but Ubuntu Phone OTA-9.5 only has /usr/lib/arm-linux-gnueabihf/libunity-scopes.so.1.0.2 and /usr/lib/arm-linux-gnueabihf/libunity-scopes.so.3 :-\
<elimisteve> Any idea how I can make it link to the right place?
<elimisteve> I'd just create a symlink, but it's a read-only file system on the phone
<dholbach> good morning
<popey> elimisteve, is your scaleway server running ubuntu vivid with the stable phone ppa installed?
<dpm> DanChapman, popey, morning! I'm updating the xenial builds on my ppa for all core apps - could you remind me how dekko is being managed in terms of code hosting now? Is code mirrored in LP and hosted in bitbucket?
<popey> dpm, it's in launchpad/git
<popey> git clone https://git.launchpad.net/dekko
<dpm> so hosted in LP using git, right?
<popey> yes
<dpm> ok, cool
<dpm> oSoMoN, mzanetti, good morning! Quick q: I just filed bug 1539482 for the notes app. Looks like a missing build dependency. Do you happen to know which package provides "com.canonical.Oxide"?
<ubot5> bug 1539482 in Ubuntu Notes app "Daily builds fail after NotesPage test failure " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1539482
<oSoMoN> dpm, liboxideqt-qmlplugin
<dpm> awesome, thanks
<JamesTait> Good morning all!  Happy Friday, and happy Fun At Work Day! 😃
<mzanetti> morning Jams
<mzanetti> James
<popey> McIntireEvan, hey, mind if I add you to the terminal team? Then jenkins will process your merges :)
<mivoligo> hi all
<mivoligo> faenil sent me here
<faenil> t1mp: ^ mivoligo is looking for a way to hide the back button in PageHeader
<t1mp> mivoligo, faenil: PageHeader { leadingActionBar.actions: [] }
<mivoligo> t1mp: thanks will try
<t1mp> see the docs for "leadingActionBar" and "navigationActions" on https://developer.ubuntu.com/api/apps/qml/sdk-15.04.1/Ubuntu.Components.PageHeader/
<mivoligo> seen that but couldn't find info how to hide it
<mivoligo> another question: why the trailing actions are displayed in reversed order since OTA-9?
<mivoligo> is this a bug or new default?
<t1mp> it is the new default
<t1mp> it was decided by design
<mivoligo> ok, thanks
<t1mp> one reason is to support convergence, if you have a larger screen, the actions that were in the overflow may be added to the ActionBar directly
<t1mp> so with the new order of the icons, if you add new icons they are added to the left
<t1mp> before they were added to the right, and all the other icons were moving
<t1mp> and design wanted the more important actions closer to the top-right corner
<mivoligo> ok, got now, could be nice to add that to documentation ;)
<faenil> t1mp: worth updating the doc to reflect that
<t1mp> faenil: which doc?
<faenil> t1mp: header's ?
<faenil> it's a behaviour change
<t1mp> right
<t1mp> hmm, the order of the icons was never mentioned there
<faenil> because I guess it's expected that they're laid out left to right
<faenil> but if you change that, people will find it unexpected
<mivoligo> also I'd love to see design guides updated, pretty useless atm https://design.ubuntu.com/apps
<mivoligo> but I guess design people aren't here
<popey> JMulholland, ^
<popey> they are
<JMulholland> Hi!
<mivoligo> Hi
<JMulholland> mivoligo: Our editorial person is currently working hard on updating/ overhauling the design guides as we speak :)
<JMulholland> lots of changes coming to the toolkit for convergence, so the overhaul reflects that
<mivoligo> JMulholland:  sorry if I sound rude but it's a bit frustrating to wait when you want to develop nice apps ;)
<JMulholland> I understand completely mivoligo
<mivoligo> JMulholland: thanks for good news!
<dpm> popey, what is this MP for? Just asking out of curiosity, as I saw lots of new contributions to Terminal - https://code.launchpad.net/~verzegnassi-stefano/ubuntu-terminal-app/layouts-q-argument/+merge/283786
<JMulholland> if you have any suggestions/ questions I’m sure Steph wouldn’t mind hearing from you (she’s working on the new guide)
<JMulholland> stephanie.wilson@canonical.com
<mivoligo> JMulholland: I can't think of any specific question right now, will wait for the update
<DanChapman> dpm, hey! which ppa did you install dekko from? I'd like to take a look at the build log as there's something not right
<dpm> hey DanChapman - I updated my personal core apps PPA to xenial, and I noticed I had an old 0.5 build there, so I updated the dekko build to 0.6 -> https://code.launchpad.net/~dpm/+archive/ubuntu/ppa?field.series_filter=xenial
<popey> dpm, fixes the fact that if you specify -q (which lets you specify where the main qml file is) it can't find the keyboard overlays
<dpm> DanChapman, build logs -> https://code.launchpad.net/~dpm/+recipe/dekko-daily
<dpm> popey, ok, thanks
<popey> dpm, but we don't use -q anywhere that I can tell, so probably not well tested, which is why it was broken
<dpm> ack
<DanChapman> dpm, thanks! i'll take a look. Although it seems as if it's using the qml files from a previous 0.5 rel
<DanChapman> s/rel/build
<dpm> popey, when you've got a minute, could you look at https://code.launchpad.net/~dpm/reminders-app/fix-deb-build/+merge/284423 too? It fixes reminder's desktop package, but for some reason I could not get the local build to finish tests, perhaps I don't have the right AP packages installed?
<DanChapman> dpm aha! so the qml files are being installed to /usr/share/dekko.dekkoproject/qml/* but Dekko is loading them from .local/share/dekko.dekkoproject/qml you must have an outdated directory there that Dekko finds first when checking the standard locations for main.qml
<DanChapman> i'll update the bug report
<dpm> DanChapman, awesome, thanks. Now I'm getting "Authentication failed" when using my personal @gmail account from the desktop, although I used the right e-mail/passwird. I don't have 2f auth on this one, any ideas what could have gone wrong?
<DanChapman> Yeah the google provider on desktop is broken. I'm not sure what's required to get google OA working on desktop, and some of the google setup code is expecting it to be an OA. For now you need to use the IMAP account option when configuring an account.
<DanChapman> dpm ^
<dpm> ok, will try that, thanks!
<DanChapman> np :-)
<dpm> mardy, is there a way to get unity 8 UOA working on a unity 7 desktop for testing purposes? Just asking in case there is an easy way. If it's convoluted, or if it breaks my desktop, I'll pass :)
<popey> dpm, yeah, i tested that earlier, and it won't pass tests here either
<dpm> popey, does it freeze for you on the first test as well?
<popey> dpm, they're qmltests though, not ap, aren't they
<popey> knowing how much mzanetti hates AP :)
<dpm> I didn't get that far to look at which kind of tests they were
<dpm> but I know reminders used to have both types, AP + qml
<popey> rebuilding now to take a look
<popey> am building on xenial here
<dpm> DanChapman, it seems I had a leftover gmail account from a previous Dekko desktop installation. What's the best way to delete it? I don't seem to be able to do so with through the UI
<dpm> oh, I can :)
<dpm> just noticed I can right-drag the account to delete it
<DanChapman> yeah it's not very clear :-) I still need to add a delete action to the header of the accounts settings
<dpm> DanChapman, np :) Ok, tried to setup my @gmail.com account as generic IMAP, but that got me "Authentication failed" too. Any pointers?
<popey> dpm, looks like it's failing top launch the app, it core dumps with some QEGL error
<popey> like it should be running on device, not a desktop
<popey> so I am not convinced this has ever worked on a desktop
<DanChapman> dpm take a look in ~/.cache/dekko.dekkoproject/logs/IMAP/* you should see a reason & with google usually a support link.
<dpm> popey, I had been running reminders on the desktop for quite a while, but not in recent months
<dpm> DanChapman, seems there are no logs (only from the old account I deleted)
<dpm> DanChapman, ah, could it be https://support.google.com/accounts/answer/6010255 ?
<DanChapman> dpm, yeah that's probably it.
<DanChapman> google make all this really awkward.
<dpm> bummer, not sure I want to activate "enable less secure apps access" without knowing what it is. Sounds scary
<DanChapman> dpm it's just a mechanism to prevent 3rd party apps from storing or sending you password directly to google. They prefer you to use OAUTH and the less secure apps policy enforces that. But the fact you have to enter your password to receive the error makes the policy moot in my opinion.
<dpm> ok
<dpm> DanChapman, so when using this latest build on the desktop, will I get to see the latest dekko convergence features?
<DanChapman> dpm yep :-) And you should get desktop notifications as well
<dpm> ooooh :)
<dpm> waiting for e-mail to get synced, I can already see the side panel
<dpm> seems it's not doing anything, though, the progress indicator disappeared
<popey> JMulholland, https://docs.google.com/document/edit?hgd=1&id=1810KDpFl2Mxsn1z3wehPU9pkbS6R6o-j1-pmYpkYb7A#heading=h.jh8j7gb6bo0s linked from https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/indicator-location/+bug/1351299 is private, can you ask whoever owns it to open it up pls?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1351299 in indicator-location (Ubuntu) "[Location Indicator Menu] GPS switch should be turned off when "Location detection" is off" [High,Fix released]
<popey> JMulholland, also, a gentle nudge to design that an order or two of magnitude more people _can't_ see those documents than those who _can_ :)
<DanChapman> Check in the accounts settings that "Default account" is selected. Sounds like it's not automatically selecting your Inbox folder. But changing folder or re-selecting Inbox should force messages to load
<DanChapman> dpm ^
<dpm> DanChapman, that seems to be it. Progress indicator going now. Should I file a bug for non-default e-mail account?
<DanChapman> dpm, yes please.
<dpm> Dekko on a desktop looks stunning!!! good work
<DanChapman> thanks :-)
 * dpm starts using it
 * dpm starts filing bugs
<popey> heh
<popey> DanChapman, we close to a store upload? :)
<popey> *closer
<popey> :)
<DanChapman> popey, yeah just these darn icons not loading in the nav drawer on krillin to figure out. Works fine on desktop & mako
<popey> nice
<dpm> popey, DanChapman, what is the situatioon with push notifications for dekko and "stealing" them from the gmail webapp for gmail accounts?
<dpm> bbiab (lunch)
<DanChapman> dpm, notifications is top priority after this update is out. Regarding how it will work with the gmail notifications is still unclear
<mivoligo> JMulholland: one more question, do you guys have images/font used for "14.04" on this image for all the number from 0 to 9?  http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/wp-content/uploads/2014/04/UBN00216-1.jpg
<dpm> DanChapman, thanks. Which part do you think we still need to figure out for the gmail notifications?
<DanChapman> dpm it's mainly how a user will decide/select which app the gmail notifications should go to. And dekko would require different info encoded in the notification to what the webapp requires. So i think the polld plugin would need to be aware of the users preference.
<TheEagerPadawan> having issues compiling nmap 7.01 on ubuntu mate 15.10 -> http://0bin.net/paste/4tOsjljQLt1e0dW2#YrDx4a73m2eGN9826yoWhXzGOGszYGOxnUfMu4xL1EV
<renatu> popey, I update my Mr based on yours, it will only update the qtquick import to use the version 2.4: https://code.launchpad.net/~renatofilho/ubuntu-calendar-app/sdk-1-3/+merge/284454
<renatu> popey, who is the guys that I can ask for review my MR? I hame a couple of MR that needs review
<JMulholland> mivoligo : It’s not a font, as far as I know they we’re image assets, trying to see if theyre available anywhere for you now.
<micael> Hi, what are the options to develop apps to ubuntu phone
<micael> official and not
<renatu> popey, The new event bottom is not visible on the header anymore, is that correct?
<popey> renatu, hm, i thought we moved it to the menu on the right... where did that go?!
<renatu> popey, I found a way to create events by clicking on the time int the view
<popey> renatu, right, but i think the button should still be in the menu...
<popey> did I make a mistake on my merge?
<renatu> popey, yes I agree, I think it was removed on the branch that you are based on
<popey> hm
<popey> will take a look, that wasnt intentional
<renatu> popey, on your MR line 314, 533, 563
<davmor2> micael: not sure I understand you but feel free to create app, developer.ubuntu.com will point you in the right direction
<popey> renatu, i think i got that from Kunal's merge. The intention was to move that to the menu
<popey> renatu, ok, I'll have to fix that, sorry.
<renatu> popey, np
<dpm> DanChapman, for your question about the location of translations, can you remind me again how are translations handled in dekko? Are we using gettext or the Qt translations framework instead?
<balloons> so popey, I'm looking at file manager -- anything else causing trouble?
<popey> balloons, reminders tests seem to be failing - if you see dpm's merge
<balloons> ack
<dpm> popey, balloons, bug 1539482 (notes) and bug 1539494 (clock)
<ubot5> bug 1539482 in Ubuntu Notes app "Daily builds fail after NotesPage test failure " [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1539482
<ubot5> bug 1539494 in Ubuntu Clock App "Daily build fail after test failure" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1539494
<dpm> and in order of priority I'd say notes, clock, file manager
<balloons> I know about clock -- ahayzen was working on it and bartoz was inquiring about it
<dpm> then I'd say notes would be the one to look at
<ahayzen> balloons, if you are talking about jenkins, most of the issues are related to not being able to click allow/deny on the location thing
<ahayzen> for clock/weather
<balloons> popey, and was I crazy or was it docviewer that had the issue and not file manager
<ahayzen> and the random hits of bug 1536361 :-)
<balloons> ahayzen, ahh, yes our experiements
<ubot5> bug 1536361 in ubuntu-ui-toolkit (Ubuntu) "When using the sdk helper for the keyboard to type in autopilot, it reports "Keyboard is not on screen"" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1536361
<popey> balloons, to be fair they mostly all do
<balloons> slave is offline on jenkins -- lovely
<DanChapman> dpm, dekko use Qt's translation framework
<dpm> DanChapman, ok, in that case I've added some extra info to the bug that I hope it's useful
<DanChapman> dpm, thanks! I'll take a look
<renatu> popey, how do I run calendar autopilot?
<popey> renatu, on phone or laptop?
<renatu> laptop
<popey> cd tests/autopilot && autopilot run calendar_app
<popey> I think
<popey> balloons, is the expert here :D
<ahayzen> popey, what about http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-calendar-dev/ubuntu-calendar-app/trunk/view/head:/README.autopilot ;-)
<McIntireEvan> popey: Few hours late here, but that'd be great!
<renatu> ahayzen, thanks
<balloons> renatu, there's also lovely readme's with the branch
<balloons> on the desktop I would run via sandbox; autopilot3-sandbox-run -X --windowmanager ratpoison -s 400x600x24 calendar_app
<renatu> balloons, are you a calendar app dev?
<balloons> renatu, not at all
<renatu> popey, we could use bottom edge for "new event" action
<popey> renatu, that would be good, we did consider that numerous times.
<popey> McIntireEvan, okay!
<renatu> popey, I will try that
<popey> McIntireEvan, done, welcome to the team :D
<popey> renatu, awesome
<McIntireEvan> popey: Thanks!
<McIntireEvan> BTW, I'm trying to debug on an emulator, but when it builds the package for the emulator, I get an error that's caused by libpam0g being missing, obviously I can just apt-get that library when normally building, but it still says it's missing for this
<McIntireEvan> I also tried installing the i386 version of the library alongside the one i have, but that didn't work. Any ideas?
<popey> you need libpam0g-dev
<balloons> McIntireEvan, it's probably saner to just run and debug on the desktop
<McIntireEvan> popey: Err sorry, that is the one I have
<popey> ok
<McIntireEvan> balloons: The change Im testing only affects the phone version :(
<balloons> McIntireEvan, truly only affects phone?
<balloons> sandboxing on the desktop can mitigate that
<balloons> btw popey, everything is failing now on jenkins, due to the good ole test dependency insanity
<McIntireEvan> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-terminal-app/+bug/1499994 is the bug in question, said dialog only appears on mobile, and presumably unity 8 (Which I am setting up right now)
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1499994 in Ubuntu Terminal App "When prompting for password, focus is not set to password entry box" [Undecided,In progress]
<popey> ugh
<popey> McIntireEvan, i think you can force that dialog to appear
<balloons> since things are still based on vivid, we might be hitting a big wall
<popey> terminal -p
<balloons> McIntireEvan, and you can also simulate a phone nicely using sandbox: autopilot3-sandbox-run -X --windowmanager ratpoison -s 400x600x2 terminal
<balloons> *autopilot3-sandbox-run -X --windowmanager ratpoison -s 400x600x24 terminal
<popey> news to me!
<popey> renatu, feel free to use your uitk1.3 branch and work from that as mine is clearly broken. We can mark the others as rejected
<ahoneybun> heyo
<ahoneybun> I'm getting this error: debsig: Origin Signature check failed.
<ahoneybun> everytime I try to manually install a .click
<ahoneybun> it has happened on 2 different packages
<popey> where did the package come from?
<ahoneybun> one is mine, Ubuntu Beginner and the other is the Open Store
<ahoneybun> I can't seem to get the SDK to deploy my app
<ahoneybun> so I was sideloading it kinda
<balloons> you have to disable signature check when you sideload
<balloons> as you haven't signed it
<ahoneybun> oh but what about the SDK
<balloons> SDK does that when it sideloads
<ahoneybun> rsync is giving me code 11
<ahoneybun> from the SDK
<ahoneybun> ohhh
<ahoneybun> .excludes
<ahoneybun> but I see it in the SDK but not in the file manager..
<DanChapman> mardy, hey! i'm getting this click warning for dekko "'account-application' is deprecated in ubuntu-sdk-15.04.1-qml: use 'accounts' hook instead" but i can't find any documentation for what i actually need to change
<DanChapman> I can't seem to find it on d.u.c
<ahoneybun> the SDK is not making an .excludes file
<elimisteve> popey: my Scaleway server is running Wily. If I try Vivid, think it'll link against the right version of libunity-scopes? I'll try that next, thanks!
<popey> that's what I'd do
<popey> add the stable overlay ppa tho
<elimisteve> popey: "...ubuntu vivid with the stable phone ppa installed?" Is that this? https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/stable-phone-overlay
<popey> yes
<popey> thats what the phone runs
<popey> (and all my chroots)
<elimisteve> Awesome, thank you!
<elimisteve> I'm soooo close lol, down to 1 shared library link failure
<elimisteve> god I hope this works
<ahoneybun> balloons, any idea about the .excludes file
<ahoneybun> ?
<ahoneybun> rsync: failed to open exclude file /home/aaron/Projects/2.0/.excludes: No such file or directory (2)
<ahoneybun> oh
<ahoneybun> and that worked
<ahoneybun> mm Components 1.3 does not work well with my tabs lol
<DanChapman> mardy, nvm figured it out :-) although changing to the "accounts" hook resulted in the user having to re-add those accounts.
<ahoneybun> mm did tabs change a lot
<ahoneybun> ?
<ahoneybun> I keep getting "ListItem.Standard - ListItem is not a namespace" but I removed all ListItem.Standard on that page
<renatu> popey, https://code.launchpad.net/~renatofilho/ubuntu-calendar-app/sdk-1-3/+merge/284454
<renatu> popey, I will on bottom edge stuff based on this branch
<popey> renatu, nice one, will take a look, thanks
<popey> jdstrand, you about, we have some confusion when uploading dekko to the store (cc DanChapman )
<popey> wtf, 0.6 passes here DanChapman
<DanChapman> popey that's the one I would prefer to publish as i've tested the OA parts thouroghly in that one. 0.6.1 requires the user re-adds the account which isn't so pleasent
<popey> actually DanChapman 0.6 was only a warning anyway
<popey> i see no fails in 0.6 in the store, and passes locally here
<DanChapman> so I can re-upload that one?
<popey> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14702835/
<popey> no
<popey> no need to re-upload. I think I can approve 0.6
<popey> lets see
<popey> jdstrand, ignore me, conflict between my laptop and store
<DanChapman> that would be even better.
<popey> done
<popey> :D
<DanChapman> \o/ cheers popey :-D
<popey> you can set 0.6.1. to no longer need manual review I think
<popey> No, thank YOU!
 * popey raises a glass
<DanChapman> and published. :-)
<popey> Sweet!
<popey> pmcgowan, ^ new dekko in the store
<popey> ooh, you did new screenshots too
<popey> sweeet!
<pmcgowan> nice cant wait
<DanChapman> yep :-)
<popey> https://myapps.developer.ubuntu.com/site_media/appmedia/2016/01/screenshot20160129_194029453.png
<ahoneybun> I'm having issues with ListItems and linking to ext .qml files
<popey> you don't think that's a little sad, asking yourself out for dinner? :)
<DanChapman> Hahah wrong image. :-D me changes for the correct one
<DanChapman> ahoneybun, what issue you having? not sure i understand your last comment :-)
<ogra_> DanChapman, hey, shiny new dekko ... how do i open a mail now ? tapping the entry only gets me a buzz
<ogra_> (or moves the highlight .... but it doesnt open the mail)
<ogra_> aha
<ogra_> i had "start offline" enabled (i dio that when traveling) ... seems then it doesnt open any mails at all
#ubuntu-app-devel 2016-01-30
<ahoneybun> mm I get the same error message about a file even when I delete it..
<elimisteve> popey: DanChapman Are Ubuntu Phone scopes permitted to use the microphone (if given user permission)?
<elimisteve> popey: 2nd question -- "add-apt-repository ppa:ci-train-ppa-service/stable-phone-overlay" worked on my Scaleway machine running 15.04, but what do I install? 'apt-get install ubuntu-touch' ?
<DanChapman> ogra_, hey! so offline viewing will only work for already cached mail. Which at the moment is only the messages you have previously viewed. But you should be getting a message saying you 'require a network connection to view this message', when you try to open it. If it's not already cached
<DanChapman> I presume that's not happening
<snizzo_> hey, is there a detailed list of changes in MediaHub in ota9?
<snizzo_> appdevs my app says "Playlist" is not a type
<snizzo_> when running
<snizzo_> with http://paste.ubuntu.com/14730588/
<snizzo_> error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/14730648/
<vayan> is there a way to run a click package directly with adb ?
<snizzo_> solved, QtMultimedia 5.6 is needed
#ubuntu-app-devel 2016-01-31
<sage1364> hello?
<tsimonq2> !help | sage1364
<ubot5> sage1364: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<ricardogsilva> help a newbie out ;) I'm trying to test a javascript scope on my phone but keep getting 'using a custom scopelauncher is not yet supported'
<ricardogsilva> I've started with the example scope, did not customize the scopelauncher
<ricardogsilva> I got the SDK to upload my scope to the phone by deleting the ScopeRunner line from my scope's .ini.in file
<ricardogsilva> now it loads but does nothing
<ricardogsilva> and it also fails on the desktop, where it was working fine before
<ricardogsilva> help?
<ricardogsilva> appdevs how to test a javascript scope on a real phne when I keep getting 'using a custom scopelauncher is not yet supported' message?
<owaishanif786> hi there
<dubstar_04> any design guys in?
<micael> Hi, i just made a app in python to ubuntu phone but i don't knonw how to run it in my ubuntu phone
<micael> Can someone help me?
<dubstar_04> did you use the sdk?
<dubstar_04> micael: A simple way to run python *apps* on the phone is to used pyotherside: http://pyotherside.readthedocs.org/en/latest/
<dubstar_04> if you want to run a *script* then  copy the script to the phone and use terminal to run it. python3 /path/to/script
<micael> i made my app in pyside
<micael> python, pyside and qml
<micael> with ubuntu conponents
<micael> components
<micael> i think i have to make a click package!?
<dobey> yes if you want to ship it, you have to make a package to upload to the store. you will also have to include most of all the python bits in your package as well
<micael> python bits?
<dobey> micael: yes, pyotherside (or pyside) etc…
<dobey> micael: really, you shoudn't even rely on the interpreter being available.
<micael> It was what he thought
<micael> Thanks :)
#ubuntu-app-devel 2017-01-23
<kalikiana> daker: Hey. I saw your MR failed on the apicheck. You need to update the file components.api. You can do that by running './tests/qmlapicheck.sh' by hand and replacing components.api with components.api.new from the build folder (the command is run automatically as part of 'make check
<kalikiana> ' as well)
<kalikiana> Then you can run it again to confirm that the file is uptodate
#ubuntu-app-devel 2017-01-24
<Himanshu40> Hey guys :)
<Himanshu40> I need some help regarding usr/shar/icons
<Himanshu40> I had accidentally deleted usr/shar/icons
<Himanshu40> and I cannot get it back
<Himanshu40> when I restart my pc it shows no icons during login
<Himanshu40> so I need some help
<Himanshu40> anybody
<Himanshu40> ??
#ubuntu-app-devel 2017-01-25
<kalikiana> daker: Did you see my comment? https://code.launchpad.net/~daker/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/fix.1658121/+merge/315241
<daker> kalikiana: yes i did get an error, i'll try again
<kalikiana> daker: Are you getting an error locally running it?
<kalikiana> Maybe paste it here?
<daker> kalikiana: https://paste.ubuntu.com/23862533/
<daker> i am running 14.04 with the sdk ppa
<kalikiana> Hrm
<kalikiana> daker: You seem to have an older GCC. Try this to avoid the new flag: qmake -r QMAKE_CXXFLAGS="-g -O2" QMAKE_CFLAGS="-g -O2" ..
<kalikiana> (assuming you have a _build folder you're building in, hence the ..)
<daker> kalikiana: i think i know what i can do, i'll fire the container i have in the IDE
<kalikiana> daker: Right, that should work, too, of course
<daker> i got : Project ERROR: dbus-1 development package not found
<daker> kalikiana:
<daker> now getting : Project ERROR: Unknown module(s) in QT: systeminfo systeminfo-private
<timp> daker: apt build-dep ubuntu-ui-toolkit
<daker> timp: better :)
<daker> timp: same thing :( Project ERROR: Unknown module(s) in QT: systeminfo systeminfo-private
<timp> hmm
<timp> I think the dependency is there, but it looks as if you are getting an old version of the dependencies with 14.04.
<timp> oh, right. If I'm not mistaken, the SDK works on 14.04, but it assumes that you do the compiling in a container.
<timp> zbenjamin: ^is that right?
<zbenjamin> timp: yes
<timp> so we don't support compiling the latest UITK directly on 14.04.
<daker> timp: i am compiling/installing on a container https://paste.ubuntu.com/23862814/
<daker> 15.04
<timp> I don't have a 15.04 container to test
<timp> let me create one
<timp> I am not sure what we support at the moment. At least 16.04 works for me :)
<timp> 15.04 is not supported on desktop any more.
<daker> i do have 16.04 container
<timp> ah, try it there :)
<timp> I just noticed that on 15.04 apt build-dep doesn't work. Needs to be apt-get build-dep on 15.04.
<timp> I think on 15.04 it should work if you have the overlay PPA.
<daker> it does have the overlay PPA the did create the container from the IDE, and i used apt-get build-dep
<timp> the dependencies you need were added to the UITK control file in r2151. That's the version for 16.04 in the PPA now, but for 14.04 it has r2141
<timp> so that's why it doesn't work
<timp> libqt5systeminfo5 qtsystems5-dev libevdev-dev
<timp> ^those were added as build dependencies. Maybe you can install them with apt-get to get it to work on 14.04.
<daker> timp: ok
<timp> bzoltan: did we stop releasing to 14.04 overlay?
<bzoltan> timp:  yes, as far as I know
<timp> daker: So basically you need to use a newer ubuntu release.
<daker> timp: :(
<daker> got another one : mousetouchadaptor_x11.cpp:63:36: fatal error: X11/extensions/XInput2.h: No such file or directory
<daker>  #include <X11/extensions/XInput2.h>
<daker> ok that's libxi-dev
<timp> daker: it is best to test it in your 16.04 container first, so we know whether it is an issue with the unsupported release only
<daker> timp: well it's still compilling
<daker> so far so good
<daker> timp: lttng/tracepoint.h: No such file or directory
<zbenjamin> daker: you can use sudo mk-build-deps -ir debian/control  in the uitk root folder to install all build deps
<daker> zbenjamin: ok
<kalikiana> timp: FYI the contenthub branch is https://code.launchpad.net/~artmello/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-clipboard-dbus/+merge/314072
<daker> timp: afr
<daker> after installing the deps, it did compile
<daker> kalikiana: https://code.launchpad.net/~daker/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/fix.1658121/+merge/315241
#ubuntu-app-devel 2017-01-26
<zsombi> hai world
<kalikiana> sliff
<kalikiana> timp: https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sdk-team/ubuntu-app-platform/+git/ubuntu-app-platform/+merge/315696
<kalikiana> timp: Also: https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sdk-team/ubuntu-app-platform/+git/ubuntu-app-platform/+merge/315701
<kalikiana> zbenjamin: https://code.launchpad.net/~kalikiana/ubuntu-sdk-tools/lxd-snap/+merge/308901
<timp> kalikiana: ok, I'll have a look
<timp> it would be better if launchpad included the branch name in the url
<kalikiana> timp: Yeah, I noticed that as well, with git the branch names aren't visible everywhere
#ubuntu-app-devel 2017-01-27
<kalikiana> sliff
<zsombi> indeed :D
<zsombi> kalikiana: renatu: I am not sure you can affect the focus order of the Sections. Doesn't that use ListView to show the delegates?
<zsombi> if yes, you're screwed, you cannot really affect the TAB order
<kalikiana> zsombi: Yes, it does. That could be an additional problem.
<zsombi> and, with the focus index, we'd add additional complexity :(
<zsombi> as the delegates must then handke the TAB/BACKTAB themselves
<zsombi> *handle
<renatu> zsombi, timp, about the sections I like the way that works today. But if you see my email we are trying to change the header focus order and setting "KeyNavigation.tab: pageheader.sections" is not enough
<timp> perhaps it needs to be changed in the header code itself
<timp> so if the order must always be 1. header buttons, 2. header extension (sections), 3. page contents then maybe we can enforce that in the Page/Header components
<zsombi> timp: that can be driven by the order they are instantiated
<kalikiana> timp: It seems to be 1. header contents 2.page contents 3. header actions in this case but yeah, possibly it could be defined like that - the question is, is that fine for all apps, or do we need to allow changing that order as well
<timp> I'd say it is the least confusing for users if it is always the same.
<timp> but we need a bug report and then someone from design to decide :)
<kalikiana> zsombi: from the component itself it's easy enough to override even after the fact. the question is if it needs customizing - in my proof of concept I used KeyNavigation.tab
<kalikiana> timp: I do agree, consistency is king
<renatu> timp, I did not add you in the e-mail sorry, let me forward it to you
<zsombi> kalikiana: right, that overrides the default tab handling
<zsombi> but may not work in the ListView... but seems it doesn't need to
<Mirv> FYI stable overlay now has Qt 5.6.2 for xenial, up from 5.6.1. It should not affect you, but maybe nice to know and it might have a fix for your Qt bug of you had one bugging you.
<Mirv> After all upstream did hundreds of bugfixes over five months or so.
<timp> renatu: thanks. The image is missing from the e-mail.
<timp> renatu: if you report the bug we'll discuss it with design
<renatu> timp, I will, thanks
<kalikiana> Mirv: You realize that can also be read as "hundreds of potential new bugs"? :-P
<renatu> timp, kalikiana https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1659869
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1659869 in ubuntu-ui-toolkit (Ubuntu) "Page header and focus behaviour " [Undecided,New]
<timp> mpt_: hello. Can you have a look at the bug above, or if you're not working on UITK ask someone who is?
<Mirv> kalikiana: nooooo :)
<mpt_> looking
<timp> kalikiana: I approved https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sdk-team/ubuntu-app-platform/+git/ubuntu-app-platform/+merge/315696 and https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sdk-team/ubuntu-app-platform/+git/ubuntu-app-platform/+merge/315701 but there's no autolanding.
<timp> do you want to merge them?
<Mirv> I trust their LTS QA are sensible, they have also rejected changes based on not being suitable for LTS. Overall, it should be beneficial. 5.6.3 will follow by June or so.
<matv2> hi I am supposed to start converting my clicks to snaps. I have not yet worked withg snap untill now. As I have the clicks hosted on LP, what would be advisable? creating the click from within LP or doing it locally? Is there benefits to either one?
<timp> I would first create snaps locally, so you can test it immediately without waiting for launchpad to generate it.
<timp> matv2: there is a tutorial here https://tutorials.ubuntu.com/tutorial/create-first-snap#0
<timp> but once your snapcraft file is good and part of your code repository, I think you can set up launchpad to automatically create the snap when the code is updated.
<timp> mpt_: thanks
<matv2> timp right, thanks you. I believe that tut isn't on snapcraft.io is it? Maybe I missed it but otherwise you might want to link to it.
<timp> matv2: right, it is not there (at least I don't see it either).
<timp> tutorials.ubuntu.com is quite new still, but I'll propose to add the link to snapcraft.io.
<timp> thanks :)
<mpt_> timp, commented
<renatu> popey, could you top approval this? https://code.launchpad.net/~carlos-mazieri/ubuntu-filemanager-app/fix-network-crash-1609051/+merge/315772
<renatu> popey, I do not have the permissions for that :D
<timp> mpt_: thank you
<kalikiana> timp: Oh, I remember talking about the CI setup. I guess I could have another look at that. I think something else more urgent prevented me from finishing the auto merging jobs.
 * kalikiana doesn't like manual merges at all
<timp> kalikiana: yes, it would be great to have it :)
<popey> renatu: lemme see
<pmcgowan> renatu, not sure where popey went but I can approve it
<popey> pmcgowan: had to setup my build env again to make the click
<pmcgowan> popey, isnt it friday after 5pm :) must be a nearby pub calling your name
<popey> i wish
<popey> i have a meeting at 22:00
<popey> can't really do that from the pub
<popey> testing the click on an m10, took a while to get the build env working.. won't take long to test
<popey> \o/ that fixed it
<popey> renatu: approved, thanks
<pmcgowan> popey, use the old "my camera is not working"
<renatu> popey, pmcgowan nice that is working. popey are you able to release a click on store for it?
<popey> renatu: yes, I will publish an update
<renatu> popey, thanks
